# Af due around 26th July..anyone want to buddy up x



## Apple111

Hi ladies, back here again. In tww after mc in march. This is officially 2nd month of ttc but we have def put most effort in this month. We bd 5 times over fertile week with gap in between to let little swimmers mature :) around o day then bd day after. I have been taking vitamins and folic acid and cut out caffeine.
I'm really hoping I can take a more relaxed approach this month as I was devastated when af arrived last month..would be nice to have few ladies to chat to an keep each other sane. I know it's hard not to symptom watch as I was convinced last month I had them all and I was testing constantly. Really want to hold off this time as it's too stressful. I used clear blue o predictor with smiley face this month so feel we have done everything we can.. Fx ladies hope we get some sticky beans this cycle


Apple xx:hugs:


----------



## twotogo

Hi Apple! I will definitely buddy up with you. AF is due around the same time for me as well. Praying she doesn't show :winkwink: 
I am 40, have 14 year old boy/girl twins, and my hubby and I decided to try for one more. We just aren't ready to be done. We went through fertility drugs and IUI with our twins, but this time we wanted to do it naturally. 
The tww is about to drive me nuts... I used to be such a patient person, now - not so much. It would be great to have someone else who is going through the same thing around the same time to talk with.


----------



## Apple111

Hi twotogo :) nice to have u on board. I have two children too. This will be first for me and new partner. My Children are 15 boy and 9 boy.. Although both think they are 18 lol...my partner has an 18yr old daughter and 15 yr old son.. I'm 34 n oh is 42.. We just feel we have so much to give a little one.. We did try after Christmas and caught 1st cycle but unfortunately lost LO at 12 weeks , that was 30 march.. We are both nervous about trying again but at same time want it so bad.. Be great to chat through this nightmare two weeks.. I'm trying best to distract myself .. How are u doing xx


----------



## fletch_W

Hi Apple and twotogo mind if I join? I also suffered a loss in match. My first pregnancy :-( on with ttc and used cb digis and dtd the day before, and day after. I'm due my af 21/22 of this month. Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## twotogo

Hi Fletch. Glad to have you join! 
I'm trying to keep myself distracted as well. Considering scrubbing the house from top to bottom... kind of needs it anyway.
I'm afraid to think about symptoms. I've had them before and been soooooo disappointed. I'm afraid to be hopeful, but yet I am. Does that make sense?


----------



## fletch_W

that makes perfect sense. i feel exactly the same. but cant help symptom spot. yes i have been cleaning all day and getting rid of things we dont need to keep my mind busy x


----------



## wantbb2

hi ladies can i join? will be testing round about the same time fx for us all hope we see some bfp's on here soon :) any1 around 3dpo? xxxx


----------



## Apple111

Hi fletch and wabtbb2 glad u have joined in. I think I'm roughly 2dpo I too used cb digy this month and bd few times around smiley faces so hoping done enough... It's do hard not to symptom watch. My tummy had been very uncomfortable today but I had this last month n af arrived in full force so gonna try best and not build hopes up.. Be great of we had some bfps this month .. Keep us posted ladies:) 

Can I just ask what ur views are on dtd in tww.. Do u think this is ok or has anyone read that u shouldn't ??

Baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

We do. Tbh I have never even thought whether or not we can during the tww. Are you worried about it? Xx


----------



## Marmo77

Hi Ladies!
May I join this awesome group of gals?
Me and DH went through ectopic pregnancy early March that thankfully was treated chemically and left my tubes alone. It was awful though, Methotreaxte is brutal!
We are keeping our fingers crossed this cycle.
****** I wish you all baby dust ************


----------



## jaydsmom71611

HI Apple :) 
I could use a buddy to keep me sain myself. im 5dpo and have been trying for a few months now. I have a few signs but could be just me symptom watching. my afday is the 24 so far so good.:thumbup:


----------



## onemorebabe

I am waiting with afew people but want to wait with you guys too.. The 26 I will be at 28 of my cycle.. So it will be close to the best time to test if I dont get AF before, been symptom spotting like crazy but dont want to over think things.. I havent been pregnant for over 5 years. It was so easy the first 2 times but I'm scared this time it will take longer cuz I am 27 almost 28.. So I guess if it was ever going to be longer than 1 month of TTC it will be with this one...


----------



## jaydsmom71611

I have been symptom spotting like crazy too. i O'd onthe ninth and am impaciant to see if af comes or not. my first child happened the same month i ttc, but now it has been six months and im 22. five years isnt too long, my friend had her baby 10yrs after her firstand got pregnant the 2nd month she ttc.


----------



## onemorebabe

jaydsmom71611 said:


> I have been symptom spotting like crazy too. i O'd onthe ninth and am impaciant to see if af comes or not. my first child happened the same month i ttc, but now it has been six months and im 22. five years isnt too long, my friend had her baby 10yrs after her firstand got pregnant the 2nd month she ttc.

Ooooo that is encouraging!! Looking forward to more symptom spotting with you guys!!.. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Apple111

fletch_W said:


> We do. Tbh I have never even thought whether or not we can during the tww. Are you worried about it? Xx

Hi hon, lol yes was little concerned about it but know I'm probably being ott about it . I'm just nervous after mc I think as it was pretty traumatic , ended up in a& e at 12 weeks n it took them 4 hours to stop bleeding, nightmare for all involved. was then admitted and put on iron for 6 weeks. I keep thinking if a little bean decided together comfy I might shake it out haha.. Know I'm being daft..hope ur doing ok :dust::dust:


----------



## Apple111

Marmo77 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> May I join this awesome group of gals?
> Me and DH went through ectopic pregnancy early March that thankfully was treated chemically and left my tubes alone. It was awful though, Methotreaxte is brutal!
> We are keeping our fingers crossed this cycle.
> ****** I wish you all baby dust ************

Nice to have u on board x:dust::dust:


----------



## Apple111

jaydsmom71611 said:


> HI Apple :)
> I could use a buddy to keep me sain myself. im 5dpo and have been trying for a few months now. I have a few signs but could be just me symptom watching. my afday is the 24 so far so good.:thumbup:

Nice to have u board.. :dust::dust:


----------



## Apple111

:happydance:Morning ladies , how are we all today.. Well it's 6.30 am when I am and I'm awake and on b&b already so shows where my head is haha...that's me trying not to focus on tww as much this month...yeah right...:) I'm 3dpo now,. Drag..... Drag.... Good job we have this wonderful site to keep us sane....well suppose I better start getting ready for work.. At least that's a distraction .. Hope u have a good day gals n that we start getting some symptoms soon xxx would be so nice if we got some bfps this month ...

Come on little beans ...get comfy !!!!!:dust::happydance:


----------



## twotogo

Okay, I said I wasn't going to symptom spot, but who am I kidding???:wacko:
So, here goes. My breasts were sore on the day I o'd, and they have been sore every since. Probably normal? Also, both of my ovaries are hurting a bit, and I have been cramping slightly since last night. I am either 3 or 4 dpo. These are probably all normal dpo symptoms, so I am trying not to get my hopes up - but I know I will. :shrug:


----------



## wantbb2

I'm also 3/4dpo I've been really bloated and gassy.. I've also had a lot of twinges pulling light cramps and such but I'm not getting my hopes up incase this is due to ovulation.. I'm hoping that this is the month though because I ovulated on the side I have a tube :) keeping my fingers crossed but trying not to get my hopes up too much! So just for me personally I'll be writing down how I'm feeling and won't be calling it "symtoms" so I'm not too disappointed if af shows her rotten face! I shall still be obsessing over reading. Everyone else's symptoms though :) really hope this is the month for lots of bfp's on here babydust to you all ladies! Xxx


----------



## Pipinha

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in? Af due on the 30th, at 2 DPO but after 5 mc and a still brith I think I'll go crazy if I don't have any one to talk too.


----------



## twotogo

Pipinha said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in? Af due on the 30th, at 2 DPO but after 5 mc and a still brith I think I'll go crazy if I don't have any one to talk too.

Glad you can join us! So sorry about your losses :hugs:


----------



## Pipinha

I really hope we all get our :bfp: :dance::happydance:


----------



## Apple111

Pipinha said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in? Af due on the 30th, at 2 DPO but after 5 mc and a still brith I think I'll go crazy if I don't have any one to talk too.

Welcome xx sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Pipinha said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in? Af due on the 30th, at 2 DPO but after 5 mc and a still brith I think I'll go crazy if I don't have any one to talk too.

so sorry for your losses hunny :( fxd this is our month!


----------



## Pipinha

Apple111 said:


> Hi fletch and wabtbb2 glad u have joined in. I think I'm roughly 2dpo I too used cb digy this month and bd few times around smiley faces so hoping done enough... It's do hard not to symptom watch. My tummy had been very uncomfortable today but I had this last month n af arrived in full force so gonna try best and not build hopes up.. Be great of we had some bfps this month .. Keep us posted ladies:)
> 
> Can I just ask what ur views are on dtd in tww.. Do u think this is ok or has anyone read that u shouldn't ??
> 
> Baby dust to all xxxxx

Honestly I not only think it's ok but would also recommend it. As a nurse never heard anything about it being harmful and as some one that as been trying for 3 years I know that if you don't do it when you feel like it as apposed to just in you fertil period it will start to feel programmed and not spontaneous and it can put unnecessary stress in the relationship. :sex::sex: ;)


----------



## jaydsmom71611

hi sorry about your losses:hugs: i have my FXD for everyone also. 7dpo, getting close to af,so anxious.:dance:


----------



## Bjs2005

Hello! I would like to join this group as well!
DH and I are in our first cycle TTC #1. My temps were a little weird this month, so I think I am 2-4 dpo. I have always had very irregular cycles. I came off the pill in Feb, and have am only on cycle #3 since then. But all 3 (so far) have been around 56-60 days, so at least I am consistent? I am really hoping for this to take because I know it will most likely be another 56-60 days before I O again. I also have been symptom watching and my DH thinks I'm crazy that I could even notice this early, so it may be in my head as well...so I am trying to stay calm and not get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Liliput

Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum (although I've been reading topics for months and just decided to register and post). I'm 37 and have been TTC for 3 years. Had a m/c in 2009 at 12 weeks, then TTC for another year without success and ended up splitting up with my partner. My new partner and I got pregnant by mistake in January 2012, which came as a great surprise! But unfortunately it was a chemical pregnancy and I m/c at 5 weeks. We have been TTC ever since but I find it so stressful and disheartening every month when AF shows up.

This month we did a lot of BD'ing (thanks to 50 shades of grey :) ) and I'm now 6dpo. I woke up in the foulest mood, compounded by the fact I slept really badly last night (hot flashes at night and weird dreams). I feel bloated and anxious and tired, but my boobs are completely normal. When I got pregnant in January, the first thing that I noticed which was unusual was that my boobs got very full at about 6dpo. So now every month I wait for them to swell and when they don't, I think 'I'm out' and get very down.

Anyways, just wanted to join this group so that I don't drive myself insane. My period is due on the 25th or 26th July.

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## LoveSeel

Can I join? 

AF due between July 24-26 (I usually have a 12 day luteal phase, so 26 would be a normal 14 day).

What are all of your DPO symptoms? I know it's too early for implantation so symptoms are not REAL pregnancy symptoms yet, but what about general post-o symptoms? Are they the same as other months still, or a little different?


----------



## SiBelle

Can I join you ladies? First month TTC, my little guy just turned one and I am SO ready for a second one!! 
Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Pipinha

Welcome SiBelle, we are all in the same boat, so good luck


----------



## Pipinha

I think I'm going nuts... Every single time I've been pregnant I was sick ( flu like) right after ovulation, guess what a couple of hours ago I started coughing and have a sore throat! A really hope it a sign and not my body wanting to get the :bfp: . Fingers crossed

Baby dust for all xoxo


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Apple! AF should arrive on the 28 July for me. just keeping fingers crossed it won't come this time. i O'd last week, this should be 6dpo (roughly) i don't take temp or anything just rely on CM for now. anyway, i'm having sore nips and a little white cm... i hope it's a good sign although i know it's too early! but it's good to find others in the same (driving-me-crazy) situation lol! ;)

PS. trying for our first, everyone seems to be having babies around us, i guess it's contageous :D Any suggestions/comments would be much appreciated from those with more experience than me!


----------



## jaydsmom71611

:happydance:HI sibelle, my son just turned one today and i've dying for another:) i hope everyone is doing well and having good symptoms lol. i was wondering though, what does cm look like after/right before implantation? so currious, im now 7dpo and can't wait for testing time, granted af doesnt pay me a visit. :dust: to everyone


----------



## jaydsmom71611

oh and hi ilovepiano everyone is having babies around me too, i know the feeling, i hope having babies is contagious for everyone here:)


----------



## ilovepiano

jaydsmom71611 said:


> oh and hi ilovepiano everyone is having babies around me too, i know the feeling, i hope having babies is contagious for everyone here:)

Hi! a pregnancy internet virus wouldn't be bad!! :haha: :winkwink: i wish it was that easy, sometimes i get frustrated at how certain people just get pregnant so easily, as if they sneeze and it's done!! :wacko: not for me lol! i haven't been trying for long, this is my real first month that it could happen, however symptoms have been changing from one cycle to another, i had a polypse that fell, now i hope to return to normal if not pregnant.... but i hope i am obviously! Anyway, :hugs: to everyone and :dust:


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi, can I join you all. I'm 4dpo TTC number 2. I've promised myself not to test until AF is due but I bet I cave!

Good luck everyone. :dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

i also would like to wait till AF is due to test, but i'm also awfully curious. what's the earliest day that you can test on and get good results? i guess it's still AF day! :wacko:


----------



## HWPG

hi everyone - may i join also? AF due for me on the 26th (if 30 day cycle with 14dpo). i think i might have a short luetal phase so anything past 7/24 will make me happy.... but this thread is so heartening and supportive, i just had to be "in the loop"! i ov'd on 7/12, so i'm 4dpo.... and waiting and waiting..... good luck to all of you!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi HWPG, am i here the only one with a 17 day luteal phase??!! gosh i O' approx at day 11 but still get a 28 day cycle, sometimes a 26... but mostly 28 day ones.


----------



## wantbb2

Hi ilovepiano I O'd on cycle day 11/12 too which would also give me a long LP.. can only be a good thing right? Well I know I'm only 3/4dpo but for the last few days I've been having pains on my right side where I O'd, this is the side I have a tube.. I know I'm probably being ridiculous and there's probably no way you could feel it, but I'm scared I may be having another ectopic. I know I'm probably being paranoid but these twinges/pains are out of the norm for me.. god willing its a good sign, just guess I'm bound to freak out ... God why does this tww need to be sooo damn stressful! So glad I've got a place to vent! Xxx


----------



## jaydsmom71611

i already caved lol, i tested today and im only 7dpo :) im getting a few symptoms but i also am symptom hunting lol. ttc can get so stressful im glad everyne is so supportive:hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey everyone, can I join? I'm 8dpo today, :witch: due the 24th but I'm far from expecting it :haha:

No symptoms, just a whole lot of bloating! I feel huge :wacko:


----------



## jaydsmom71611

:) feeling the same. expecting af with all this cramping, but hopeful.


----------



## mcnd

Hi!! I'm 10dpo, can I join as well? I've been feeling LOTS of symptoms, and hoping they're not just PMS symptoms. I tested 2 days ago and got a BFN, so I'm nervous to test again but want to sooooo badly! I've had a lot of period-like cramping today, it's weird to get cramping this soon before AF. My AF is expected on Sunday the 22nd. 

We've been trying for 4 months and I "feel" pregnant every time. haha! The only thing that's different this time is extremely sore nipples and throbbing boobs. I don't have that with just PMS so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is it! 

Lots of baby dust to you all!! :)


----------



## jaydsmom71611

i tested on saturday and got a neg. havent gotten soar nipples or boobs yet, im hoping more symptoms come along though. i start the 24th and am getting alot of throbbing pain, not crampy but achy, joint pain, dizzy, nausia, ect. so im hopeful. i hope everyone gets a wonderful surprise this month:)


----------



## mcnd

I'm really nervous just because this is the last cycle that we can try for another 10 months. Being a teacher, I REALLY don't want a due date near an out of town wedding in May OR near the start of a new school year. I've done that twice and it was no fun at all! So if we don't get a BFP this month, our TTC is over for a long while. :sad2:


----------



## HWPG

You ladies are so encouraging, I just love it. Thank you so much! I'm in no way symptomatic but have no prev pregnancies, so nothing to reflect on, and I've heard some women don't know until after pos hpt .... So I'm not going to get my hopes up until July 24.... But it sure is hard not to hope! Sounds like there's a lot of positive energy and dust around here!!


----------



## jaydsmom71611

:( i hope the pregnancy fairy visits you this month. i was pregnant during school and know how hard it is to work around it. I have my fx for you.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Can I join as well?? I am due july 28th....already I have been feeling exhausted, sore boobs, have been soooo emotional lately, and my lower abdomen feels HUGE! I know it is prob all in my head but I LOVE knowing I am not the only person going through this! 

fx!!!


----------



## onemorebabe

well today feeling very tired, crampy (hoping its not AF)
still not having normal AF symptoms which makes me still hopeful
Lower back sore and peeing ALL the time.. Hoping all is well with you girls!!


----------



## mcnd

jaydsmom71611 said:


> :( i hope the pregnancy fairy visits you this month. i was pregnant during school and know how hard it is to work around it. I have my fx for you.

Thank you so much!! I'm doing the same for you! :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im due exactly on the 26th!! I hope & pray she stays away!! grrr

Good Luck ladies!! I&#8220;m crossing everything for all of Us!!


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 said:


> Hi ilovepiano I O'd on cycle day 11/12 too which would also give me a long LP.. can only be a good thing right? Well I know I'm only 3/4dpo but for the last few days I've been having pains on my right side where I O'd, this is the side I have a tube.. I know I'm probably being ridiculous and there's probably no way you could feel it, but I'm scared I may be having another ectopic. I know I'm probably being paranoid but these twinges/pains are out of the norm for me.. god willing its a good sign, just guess I'm bound to freak out ... God why does this tww need to be sooo damn stressful! So glad I've got a place to vent! Xxx

I really hope it's only a good sign for you!! :hugs: and no i don't feel the side from which i O, i just hope the little swimmers do! :haha:


----------



## Apple111

Morning girls!!!! I can't believe how many of us there are now lol.... Fab ... Baby dust to all... Welcome to all the new ladies.. Xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> Morning girls!!!! I can't believe how many of us there are now

it must be something in the air.....!:winkwink:


----------



## Raggydoll

ilovepiano said:


> i also would like to wait till AF is due to test, but i'm also awfully curious. what's the earliest day that you can test on and get good results? i guess it's still AF day! :wacko:

With my first i got a BFP on 13dpo and it was a pretty clear line. I've seen on here BFP's as early 10dpo.


----------



## lashandanm3

I am 10 dpo and and another BFN with FMU. I have been trying for now two cycles since a twin m/c in March and a singleton in October. I starting to think I am out this month as well!


----------



## twotogo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Im due exactly on the 26th!! I hope & pray she stays away!! grrr
> 
> Good Luck ladies!! Im crossing everything for all of Us!!

I'm due on the 26th as well - and praying for the same.
My boobs are so sore, but I don't know if that is just from ovulation. I usually don't feel this way, but then I don't ovulate all the time either, so I just don't know. I'm thinkin' it's too early to have symptoms. :shrug: What do you think?


----------



## HWPG

anything's possible, twotogo!
i am not feeling anything but it's still encouraging to read about how everyone else is doing. i'm hoping that with all of your positive vibes and symptoms, a little bit of dust comes to me. only 5dpo though, so i'm staying hopeful! fx for everyone!


----------



## twotogo

Is anyone else just totally exhausted?


----------



## ehdo9967

with my m/c i got a bfp at 11 days...but didn't have symptoms until I was 9 weeks! this time i am so scared to test early! I think my ov was the 10th, 11th, or 12th...so i guess the 26th i should know!! Baby dust to all- so glad that we have this support group!


----------



## sarahbear398

Hello ladies! May I join you? Af is due on the 24th for me but I'm waiting to test on the 26th since its my birthday! Really hoping for a BFP! Would be the best birthday ever :)


----------



## twotogo

sarahbear398 said:


> Hello ladies! May I join you? Af is due on the 24th for me but I'm waiting to test on the 26th since its my birthday! Really hoping for a BFP! Would be the best birthday ever :)

That would be a great birthday present!


----------



## HWPG

welcome sarah! yes, join us!


----------



## HWPG

i'm feeling really bummed today - logged on to read and get some encouragement. i hate the 2ww, hate feeling like something is "wrong" with me, hate having everyone ask me about babies and my age and everything. only at 6dpo but already anticipating a no-go. i'm really glad to have an outlet here - cause i dont think dh wants to keep talking about it, haha. poor guy.....


----------



## Bjs2005

6dpo and no symptoms... I was light-headed and dizzy on 1-2 dpo (which I don't ever recall feeling that way around ovulation), with some side-ache type cramps on days 2-3 dpo, but since then I have had nothing. It's making me nervous. July 26 can't come soon enough! I have my fx'ed for all of us!


----------



## Apple111

twotogo said:


> Is anyone else just totally exhausted?

Me !!!! :) but trying not to focus on it as I thought I had every symptoms last cycle then was devastated when af showed fx xx


----------



## Apple111

HWPG said:


> i'm feeling really bummed today - logged on to read and get some encouragement. i hate the 2ww, hate feeling like something is "wrong" with me, hate having everyone ask me about babies and my age and everything. only at 6dpo but already anticipating a no-go. i'm really glad to have an outlet here - cause i dont think dh wants to keep talking about it, haha. poor guy.....

Hi hon I know exactly how ur feeling... I have to cone on here for a vent because I don't want to hassle oh :) he is great but also worries due out mc ...keep having mixed feelings sometimes maybe... Then next minute doubting ... Fx for all of us this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

sarahbear398 said:


> Hello ladies! May I join you? Af is due on the 24th for me but I'm waiting to test on the 26th since its my birthday! Really hoping for a BFP! Would be the best birthday ever :)

Welcome xx fx for a fab birthday xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies my AF due 29th hoping and praying she stays away!!!!!!!! good luck to you all!! Hope the 2ww is treating you kindly.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, hope ur all sane .. I must say I've been very tired today and have gone very dizzy on a few occasions.:shrug: that me who is trying not to symptom watch..:) I'm either 5 or 6dpo .. I'm sure it would be far too rely for symptoms anyway..my tummy has also been quite uncomfortable .. I'm trying not to focus on it too much as was saying to ladies befor I was simililiar last cycle and :witch:showed ugly face .. I hope we get some bfps soon xx


----------



## sunflower82

my af is due july 29th one more waiting game i hope this time i will be preggers for sure


----------



## sunflower82

nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies my AF due 29th hoping and praying she stays away!!!!!!!! good luck to you all!! Hope the 2ww is treating you kindly.

wow your af is due on the same day as me lets hope that witch af stays away good luck to yu


----------



## nimbec

ooooh sunflower cycle buddies lets hope we become bump buddies :) :) such a long wait although at least its not as long as waiting to 0 plus stress of timing it all right. So now we just get to obsess over whether we did enough, am i arn't i?, symptom spotting, emotional mess - EASY PEASY LOL or not !


----------



## onemorebabe

10 DPO felt sickish on and off all day, tired had to take a nap.. boobs still tender but still not like they get before AF, or maybe I'm telling myself that.. UGH only 6 more days till the hooker is late so I hope she stays away from all of us!!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Onemore- i love that you call af The "hooker"!!!! That seriously made me laugh!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Lol.. 6 more days till the hooker shows... Thats classic :haha: Love it!!
It seems everytime I convince myself Im preggo the hag shows... This Time Im going to expect her to show so I wont get crushed again... lol

Good Luck Ladies, may we all get our BFPs this time ;)


----------



## ilovepiano

I am getting slightly discouraged as i'm feeling PMS symptoms already, i'm very moody, but apart from that, all other symptoms are gone.... Ughh!!!! i'm thinking i'm out this cycle but till the witch/hooker or whatever shows a tiny ray of hope is still there.... 8dpo if i'm counting right....


----------



## wantbb2

Lmao @ the hooker ! I'm 5dpo and still having some stomach twinges/pains I hate this tww! Who on earth made us wait two weeks to find out?! It has to be a man right?! Ugh I'm just fed up now, all this temping and opks and havin to wait around while I slowly go INSANE!!! Sorry ladies I'm just having a bad day :( xxxx


----------



## HWPG

6dpo (or is it 7? geesh). no symptoms but trying not to dwell on that - it's not crazy to not have symptoms yet (i keep telling myself). temp is still higher than baseline. fingers still crossed - and hoping high hopes for everyone else! (stupid 2ww.....)


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 said:


> Lmao @ the hooker ! I'm 5dpo and still having some stomach twinges/pains I hate this tww! Who on earth made us wait two weeks to find out?! It has to be a man right?! Ugh I'm just fed up now, all this temping and opks and havin to wait around while I slowly go INSANE!!! Sorry ladies I'm just having a bad day :( xxxx

Don't worry, i'm like you. i had some very mild cramps earlier and yellowish Cm. the mild cramps might be bowel movements and the cm might be normal. i keep contradicting what makes my hopes go up for an instance lol! :hugs: everyone!


----------



## saveme

I'm 6dpo today, testing on the 26th...


----------



## BABY3FEVER

Hey ladies, can i jump in???? 

I'm 9dpo and athough the only signs im having are fatigue and slight stomach pains i think im ok because for the past year i have been trying i had the sore bbs nausea and everything else you can think of but they all ended in BFN. And with my other 2 i only had slight nausea and fatigue so im hoping and praying with my fingers crossed less symptoms is a good thing for me. Af is due on the 24th i hope she stays away and i get a BFP.. GOOD LUCK LADIES AND BABY DUST TO ALL


----------



## jaydsmom71611

the hooker is a perfect name for af lol. today i am 9dpo symptoms are: my bbt went up +.4, really light headed, huuuuuuuuuuuungry!!!!, exhausted, hotflashes, sore throat, stuffy nose, clogged ears and just yucky feeling. feeling a bit off. hopingthey are all good signs. hope everyone is having a fantastic morning. :dust:


----------



## jaydsmom71611

af is due on the 24th too. ill keep my fingures crossed for you baby3fever. :)


----------



## BABY3FEVER

jaydsmom71611 said:


> af is due on the 24th too. ill keep my fingures crossed for you baby3fever. :)

Thank you. Mines are crossed for you as well. Hopefully we can be bump buddies


----------



## jaydsmom71611

I hope so too


----------



## LoveSeel

I have thought I was pregnant nearly every TWW for the last year, so I'm sure my symptoms are nothing, but they are different for me this time around. I am remaining hopeful!

I'm 6 or 7 dpo today. BBT has been high for me since O. 

Sorry for TMI!

CD 24 - almost positive OPK & increased sex drive
CD 25 - positive OPK, watery CM, bloated
CD 26 - positive OPK, EWCM, increased sex drive
CD 27 (O Day) - almost positive OPK, EWCM
CD 28/1 DPO - creamy CM, horrible PMS headache
CD 29/2 DPO - creamy CM, bloated, constipation, cramps (not quite AF uterine contractions but uncomfortable and unnerving)
CD 30/3 DPO - creamy CM, bloated, PMS emotions and irritable, skin break out, fatigue, cramping seems to be located on the left side near pelvis - not usual ovulation pains, but in that vicinity
CD 31/4 DPO - creamy CM, fatigue (took a 2 1/2 hour nap), itchy down there - feel like I have a yeast infection
CD 32/5 DPO - watery CM in morning dried up during day, tiny bit of light-yellow creamy CM, fatigue (took another nap today), really feeling like I have a yeast infection
CD 33/6 DPO - creamy CM - some still tinted light-yellow, thinking the color corresponds with a yeast infection, feel more energized today


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

LoveSeel said:


> I have thought I was pregnant nearly every TWW for the last year, so I'm sure my symptoms are nothing, but they are different for me this time around. I am remaining hopeful!
> 
> I'm 6 or 7 dpo today. BBT has been high for me since O.
> 
> Sorry for TMI!
> 
> CD 24 - almost positive OPK & increased sex drive
> CD 25 - positive OPK, watery CM, bloated
> CD 26 - positive OPK, EWCM, increased sex drive
> CD 27 (O Day) - almost positive OPK, EWCM
> CD 28/1 DPO - creamy CM, horrible PMS headache
> CD 29/2 DPO - creamy CM, bloated, constipation, cramps (not quite AF uterine contractions but uncomfortable and unnerving)
> CD 30/3 DPO - creamy CM, bloated, PMS emotions and irritable, skin break out, fatigue, cramping seems to be located on the left side near pelvis - not usual ovulation pains, but in that vicinity
> CD 31/4 DPO - creamy CM, fatigue (took a 2 1/2 hour nap), itchy down there - feel like I have a yeast infection
> CD 32/5 DPO - watery CM in morning dried up during day, tiny bit of light-yellow creamy CM, fatigue (took another nap today), really feeling like I have a yeast infection
> CD 33/6 DPO - creamy CM - some still tinted light-yellow, thinking the color corresponds with a yeast infection, feel more energized today

I am SO happy i am not the only one that feels like they have a yeast infection! I thought it was all in my head! Hope for those :bfp:


----------



## HWPG

you ladies keep me positive and energized! thank you!
not related to ttc or pregnancy symptoms, but i had some regular bloodwork done today - turns out i dropped my total cholesterol by 40 points, all in my "bad" cholesterol, and dropped my triglycerides from 114 to 77! i'm really jazzed by these results, and have decided that i'm in the best shape of my life and ready to incubate a mini-me --> so come on BFP!!!! BFP for everyone!


----------



## ladywright123

can i join please ? i'm due to test on 27th and feeling really positive :)


----------



## HWPG

ladywright123 said:


> can i join please ? i'm due to test on 27th and feeling really positive :)

welcome! FF says that should be my test date also, if AF doesnt show earlier... stay positive!


----------



## Raggydoll

ladywright123 said:


> can i join please ? i'm due to test on 27th and feeling really positive :)

Hi, I'm due to test the same day. I'm 5/6 DPO (can't see my ticker so I'm not sure) and I've got no symptoms. I have however managed to get DH cold. 

:dust:


----------



## onemorebabe

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> Onemore- i love that you call af The "hooker"!!!! That seriously made me laugh!!!! :laugh:


:winkwink:


----------



## onemorebabe

ladywright123 said:


> can i join please ? i'm due to test on 27th and feeling really positive :)

Tell us if u have symptoms. I have found it helps keep track of them as well as getting it out of your mind by telling someone...

BABY DUST FOR ALL!!


----------



## sarahbear398

So I'm not sure if this is a symptom or not but last night when I was out I had so much cm I felt like either I just bleed all over myself or peed myself. Luckily it wasn't AF just a whole lot of CM. I have never had an amount like this. Is this a good sign for a BFP in the near future?


----------



## Pavanv

Hello everyone, I really hope I can join in with girls.
My AF is due on the 25th July but have irregular period :(
I think I am about 7dpo, I have been feeling Ok, yesterday after BDing I went to the toilet to wipe and there was pink on the tissue (sorry tmi) but nothing since then, and yesterday and today my gums have been in so much pain, and today I have been having some mild stomach cramps, I hope this is good.
It took me 3 years to concieve #1 
#2 so far one year and 6 months. 
xxxx


----------



## Steph82

Hi Everyone,

I would also like to join in. I am 6dpo today and AF is due on the 24th. 

No symptoms yet, but then again, I guess you can't have symptoms until after implantation and hormone rise (earliest 2 days past implantation??). Like most of you gals, I told myself not to worry about anything this month and just enjoy... yeah right :haha:

I'm a little worried because bf is 43 :shrug:

3rd month ttc.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

The past couple days my cervix has been high, hard, and closed.....is this good? Bad?


----------



## HWPG

welcome newcomers! this could turn out to be a really exciting thread - we are all so close in testing days! no symptoms here but going to stay positive that not every woman will have them until later. ohhhh baby dust everywhere! 
jones, sorry i cant help, i have no idea about cervix position/feel. anyone else?


----------



## Apple111

Steph82 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would also like to join in. I am 6dpo today and AF is due on the 24th.
> 
> No symptoms yet, but then again, I guess you can't have symptoms until after implantation and hormone rise (earliest 2 days past implantation??). Like most of you gals, I told myself not to worry about anything this month and just enjoy... yeah right :haha:
> 
> I'm a little worried because bf is 43 :shrug:
> 
> 3rd month ttc.
> 
> Good luck to everyone

Hi hon, welcome :) I keep telly g my self I'm gonna chill this month and not get worked up ... Lol .. Yeah right too ... My oh is 42 xx and would love to be a daddy again x dust xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls.. So glad I started this thread I think ur all fab..I've been feeling really rubbish today..I have been going quite dizzy on a few occasions and def had sickly feeling. I made me and my little boy fish for lunch and couldn't eat it..I know the sound like possible symptoms but I'm really trying to block it out because I don't want to be disappointed if ' hooker ' lol love that by the way :) shows ugly face... My tummy is really uncomfortable but I know it was last cycle. I'm 6fpo..I actually caved and did hpt.. Obviously bfn..Why did I bother!!!!think it's just because I know I have felt off.. Keep me away from them girls!! Lol...I just torture myself..

So glad I have here to vent...

Welcome to all new ladies.. Good luck.. Hugs .. And dust to you all.. We will be testing soon xx excited so see some bfps xx
I do find it a little annoying that u cant post them on here..especially when all us ladies have followed and supported each other..x:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## twotogo

Apple, I caved and did an hpt as well. Of course it was BFN, but I expected that. I now only have 3 left.... I'll really need to control my poas addiction from here on out until the 26th.


----------



## Steph82

Apple111 said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would also like to join in. I am 6dpo today and AF is due on the 24th.
> 
> No symptoms yet, but then again, I guess you can't have symptoms until after implantation and hormone rise (earliest 2 days past implantation??). Like most of you gals, I told myself not to worry about anything this month and just enjoy... yeah right :haha:
> 
> I'm a little worried because bf is 43 :shrug:
> 
> 3rd month ttc.
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> 
> Hi hon, welcome :) I keep telly g my self I'm gonna chill this month and not get worked up ... Lol .. Yeah right too ... My oh is 42 xx and would love to be a daddy again x dust xxClick to expand...


Thank you ... so lets hope that the "mature" sperm find their way sooner rather then later :thumbup:


----------



## Steph82

Apple111 said:


> Hi girls.. So glad I started this thread I think ur all fab..I've been feeling really rubbish today..I have been going quite dizzy on a few occasions and def had sickly feeling. I made me and my little boy fish for lunch and couldn't eat it..I know the sound like possible symptoms but I'm really trying to block it out because I don't want to be disappointed if ' hooker ' lol love that by the way :) shows ugly face... My tummy is really uncomfortable but I know it was last cycle. I'm 6fpo..I actually caved and did hpt.. Obviously bfn..Why did I bother!!!!think it's just because I know I have felt off.. Keep me away from them girls!! Lol...I just torture myself..
> 
> So glad I have here to vent...
> 
> Welcome to all new ladies.. Good luck.. Hugs .. And dust to you all.. We will be testing soon xx excited so see some bfps xx
> I do find it a little annoying that u cant post them on here..especially when all us ladies have followed and supported each other..x:hugs::dust::dust:


Apple, 

This may sound silly, but I am new to the site.... Why can't you post them on here???


----------



## Apple111

You have to post them on bfp announcements :) not on this thread apparently xX

N yes 'come' on mature sperm!!! lol xx


----------



## Apple111

twotogo said:


> Apple, I caved and did an hpt as well. Of course it was BFN, but I expected that. I now only have 3 left.... I'll really need to control my poas addiction from here on out until the 26th.

Hi twotogo.. I'm glad it's not just me doing tests.. I was so adamant I wouldn't lol.. I'm due 26th too.. We will have to make a pact .. No more peeing on sticks haha xx weird thing is I feel like I've got pms symptoms now!!! Stay away witch lol xx


----------



## twotogo

Hopefully I can be strong enough to resist the poas urge. :haha:


----------



## HWPG

You gals are so much more brave than I! I never test, except once when I was at 33 days after have three less than 30 day cycles - and bfn! I was so sad afterwards that I threw the other hpt to the back of the closet, swearing off testing until at least day (insert some crazy number here, like 60). This cycle, my test is supposed to be on 27th, but I'll be traveling for work, and don't want to test in a hotel room by myself, so if no af, then I'll test wheni get back, like aug 1. that seems so far away! Apple, thanks for starting this thread, I love it!


----------



## IfAtFirst

TTC since last January when I had an MC. BD around ovulation time and had mild cramping on and off for a week and a half. I swear I had preg sympt but I poas 8, 9, 11 and 13 dpo and all neg. AF was due today but she's a no show. Broke out with serious acne (that rarely happens) and been very emotional all day. Not sure if the signs of preg were in my head. Still hopeful. Lots of baby dust to all.


----------



## Apple111

IfAtFirst said:


> TTC since last January when I had an MC. BD around ovulation time and had mild cramping on and off for a week and a half. I swear I had preg sympt but I poas 8, 9, 11 and 13 dpo and all neg. AF was due today but she's a no show. Broke out with serious acne (that rarely happens) and been very emotional all day. Not sure if the signs of preg were in my head. Still hopeful. Lots of baby dust to all.

Glad u can join:) hope witch stays away fx xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Good Morning, 

they should write a warning on preg tests "WARNING - HIGHLY ADDICTIVE, BAD FOR YOUR POCKETS!" and it should be written in a different font size, colour and Bold!!

However, today i resisted the urge to test, i'm 9dpo, still early and i don't want to waste another one! They're expensive just to waste!!!

By the way, i got some spots on my face this week (whiteheads) and this is quite early if it is an AF symptom.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all well as if the 2ww isn't long enough.....FF changed my 0 day from cd14 to cd16 today making me only 3dpo not 5dpo. Interestingly tho my reflexologist thought was going to have a double 0 this month and now my chart shows 2 rises.....what do you think? Its so confusing !

Hope you are all ok and resisting the poas urge - i'm useless at it!! i'm a serious addict!! 

Just a quick note on posting BFP's - we can do it in our thread just not a picture from my understanding. There are 100's of posts will ladies saying they have got their BFP. It means you can't start a new post announcing it. SO BRING ON SOME GOOD NEWS LADIES!!


----------



## nimbec

ps The moderaters even congratulate on some threads


----------



## wantbb2

hey ladies, hope your all good :) 

Im now 6dpo, yesterday there was definately something going on in and around my abdominal area!! twinges/dull pains in right side and i had only what i can describe as a burning sensation in my uterus area!! had a bit of a temp dip yesterday and today its back up again... what do you think?? :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## twotogo

wantbb2 said:


> hey ladies, hope your all good :)
> 
> Im now 6dpo, yesterday there was definately something going on in and around my abdominal area!! twinges/dull pains in right side and i had only what i can describe as a burning sensation in my uterus area!! had a bit of a temp dip yesterday and today its back up again... what do you think?? :hugs: xxxxx

I think it sounds very hopeful! :thumbup:


----------



## wantbb2

thanks twotogo :) i have days when i feel hopeful and days where i think im totally out.. this tww is just not nice!! how are you feeling today? any symptoms?

what about all you other ladies? any1 got anything to share :) :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 said:


> what about all you other ladies? any1 got anything to share :) :hugs: xxxxx

Nothing special today, i wasn't going to share really as i'm rather pessimistic. I am having more creamy CM today, not itchy or smell (sorry tmi), i feel little movt in my belly area (could be normal bowel movt as i'm irregular in the bathroom...) I wish next week over NOW! :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful H

My cycles are usually 30 days and this month I got a + OPK on July 9th (CD16). We BD'd (trying to pick up the lingo!) on July 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th and 11th to try and catch it. 

Since July 15th (CD22) I've had funny little cramps and flutters, pulling and tugging sensations in my tummy, my back hurts, I'm shattered, I'm not sleeping great and I'm having mad dreams. It sounds like these are symptoms for alot of pregnancies so I started to get a bit excited. I get cramps on the first day of my period but never before. 

I did a clearblue test (non digital) on July 17th which was negative, although there is a thin faint blue line which I've read could be an evap line. I then did a Predictor on July 18th and there was a faint positive line, although I've since read alot of reviews saying the same thing which then turned out to be negative. I did a First Response on the 18th and one today (the 19th) and they were both negative.

I don't know whether I was calculating my dpo wrong - 1 site said it was the day of your OPK (so July 9th which meant I was testing on 9, 10 & 11dpo), another said it was 2 days after the OPK (July 11th which meant I was testing on 7, 8 and 9dpo). Am I still testing too early or is that it for this month?


----------



## wantbb2

I know ilovepiano... why does this ttc malarky have to consume your every waking moment?!! it drive's you nuts!! I'm sure my OH must think i'm absolutely barking mad sometimes lmao :) :) soon as i temp in the morning im straight on to ff then bnb!! the joys eh?! xxxxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hope you dont mind me joining you ladies!

Im not actually sure what CD Im on... cant remember when AF came. This is my first month TTC so it has been a bit of a guessing game! I also dont know how many DPO I am... but Im pretty sure Im in my 2ww! I had ewcm for a week or so, and the last few days has been creamy (sorry tmi!). I also had very mild periodlike pains yesterday and today felt a wee wave of nausea which vanished quickly. I wont be too disappointed if AF comes this month, as it means I can start properly keeping track of things next cycle.

Good luck to all those to whom AF hasnt arrived! xxx


----------



## wantbb2

hi to the new gals :) welcome :)
hopeful h ... your defo not out maybe your just testing too early? ive read that implantation can happen up to 12dpo so a hpt wouldnt pick anything up until after that.. keep testing i hope you get your bfp :hugs:

Hi mrsmurphy2be i was the same when i started but now im addicted to it all opk's temping charting the works!! lol you never know you may just have caught that eggy!! :hugs: gl to you both and lots of babydust xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful H

wantbb2 said:


> hi to the new gals :) welcome :)
> hopeful h ... your defo not out maybe your just testing too early? ive read that implantation can happen up to 12dpo so a hpt wouldnt pick anything up until after that.. keep testing i hope you get your bfp :hugs:
> 
> Hi mrsmurphy2be i was the same when i started but now im addicted to it all opk's temping charting the works!! lol you never know you may just have caught that eggy!! :hugs: gl to you both and lots of babydust xxxxxx

Thanks wantbb2 - trying not to get my hopes up but it's impossible! 

Can anybody tell me the right way to count dpo!!


----------



## Steph82

wantbb2 said:


> I know ilovepiano... why does this ttc malarky have to consume your every waking moment?!! it drive's you nuts!! I'm sure my OH must think i'm absolutely barking mad sometimes lmao :) :) soon as i temp in the morning im straight on to ff then bnb!! the joys eh?! xxxxx

Wantbb2, I am 100% with you... but i might be worse lol. I use the other bathroom, so the OH can sleep (since I get up at 4.30am to go to the gym) and I always take my phone with me, so I can enter my temp into ff from my phone :wacko:


----------



## twotogo

Hopeful, do you know which day you O'd? If you do, then the next day would be 1 dpo, and so on...
If you don't, then I have no idea. LOL!


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi twotogo. I got a + OPK on July 16 and I didn't get another the day after. Does that mean that I ovulated on the 17 if the OPK tells you you'll ovulate over the next 12-24 hours making my 1dpo the 18th? So confusing!


----------



## wantbb2

LOL steph i keep my mobile by my bed and go on through that too!! 

hopeful i had a positive opk on cycle day 10 and 11 and fertility friend put me as 1dpo after my pos opk on cycle day 11 it could be that you were 1dpo the day after your opk... i hope that helps you xxxx


----------



## wantbb2

hopeful i just checked fertility friend where it says you can usually expect ovulation the day AFTER your opk although some people ovulate on the same day as opk so cycle day 17/18 is roughy around 1/2dpo for you xxxx


----------



## HWPG

omg, you ladies are great! our bed is against a wall on my side so i've started sleeping with the thermometer under my pillow - no longer need to ask OH to pass it to me. then i'm off to my computer to input the number. bnb and ff ARE addicting!
hopeful, it sounds like you would count the day AFTER the pos opk as ov day (so the 10th) which would put you at 9dpo today.. and i think you prob did test too early. i'd give it at least 3 more days (12dpo, like wantbb said).
on another thread last night, i read where one woman posted about how sad and embarrassing it is for her to feel unhappy about attending baby showers - and i completely understood. i was invited to one tomorrow night and nope, not going. i hope the woman has a great pregnancy and healthy baby, but i just can't handle it emotionally. i'm still sending a gift though - that has to count for something! hope everyone has a great day.... will of course check in later :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

I dont even really want my OH knowing Im temping! I dont want to put him under any pressure! To him, we are just seeing what happens, but he says he cant wait for a new arrival... but I am going to TTC like crazy! I also keep my thermometer under my pillow beside my phone, but have stopped temping this cycle as I am going to wait till AF and start fresh next cycle.

I just went out and bought Sanatogen mother to be vitamins :D


----------



## Wanna Bump

Hi ladies,

I'd love to join this thread as am due AF on 25th I think. I think I O'd on 12th and have been tired and a bit headachey / crampy since. 

4 cycle ttc. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wanna Bump

I forgot - :dust: to all! :)


----------



## Apple111

wantbb2 said:


> thanks twotogo :) i have days when i feel hopeful and days where i think im totally out.. this tww is just not nice!! how are you feeling today? any symptoms?
> 
> what about all you other ladies? any1 got anything to share :) :hugs: xxxxx

Hi wantbb2 I feel exactly the same some day think maybe.. Then others .. I'm out.. Praying we get some bfps soon xx


----------



## wantbb2

I know apple im constantly changing my mind lol fx all of us ladies get our bfps this month.. im so glad you started this thread apple, such a lovely bunch of gals on here thank you :) sticky babydust all around xxxxx


----------



## Steph82

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I dont even really want my OH knowing Im temping! I dont want to put him under any pressure! To him, we are just seeing what happens, but he says he cant wait for a new arrival... but I am going to TTC like crazy! I also keep my thermometer under my pillow beside my phone, but have stopped temping this cycle as I am going to wait till AF and start fresh next cycle.
> 
> I just went out and bought Sanatogen mother to be vitamins :D

LMAO MrsMurphy I have the same situation. OH would rather wait another 3 months to start and therefore we are just letting things happen...or so he thinks :blush: ... I am too much of a control freak to not know, so I temp and do everything in my power to know whats going on and what the chances are.


----------



## Hopeful H

Thanks wantbb2 and HWPG, good to know I might still have a chance. Got quite bad cramp today - feel like I've got a UTI - so maybe thats another sign. Or maybe I'm just going nuts!

Does anybody else feel the need to take their negative HPTs apart?! I spent an hour this morning pulling mine apart and squinting for lines - I missed the bus and was late for work! I know that digital tests always have 2 control lines inside but is that the same for non-digital tests? I got 2 negative first responses but when I opened them up there were 2 lines next to the urine strip. The one on the right was pink (I think I've read thats the control line so it should be there) but the one right next to the strip was greyish. This was within the 10 minutes too...


----------



## MeeShell

HWPG said:


> omg, you ladies are great! our bed is against a wall on my side so i've started sleeping with the thermometer under my pillow - no longer need to ask OH to pass it to me. then i'm off to my computer to input the number. bnb and ff ARE addicting!
> hopeful, it sounds like you would count the day AFTER the pos opk as ov day (so the 10th) which would put you at 9dpo today.. and i think you prob did test too early. i'd give it at least 3 more days (12dpo, like wantbb said).
> on another thread last night, i read where one woman posted about how sad and embarrassing it is for her to feel unhappy about attending baby showers - and i completely understood. i was invited to one tomorrow night and nope, not going. i hope the woman has a great pregnancy and healthy baby, but i just can't handle it emotionally. i'm still sending a gift though - that has to count for something! hope everyone has a great day.... will of course check in later :)

I'm the same way! I wake up at 8:30 (more often than not anyway) and I sometimes feel like I'm supposed to be doing something, and then I remember I'm supposed to take my temp  Then I take it (half asleep) and look at the temp with the light of my phone, open my FF app on my phone and put it in : )


----------



## Apple111

Hi gals,, hope ur all doing ok ..I've got to say my stomach has been giving me some jip... Ive had to undo trousers on work, It's really frustrating because I keep thinking my body still isn't right after mc in march.. I know they can mess u up but the sensations i get week after ovulation are very similiar to when I mc naturally.. I know I'm super sensitive to that area but just hope it's not messed me up.. I keep thinking ' what if my lining can't carry any more. ? :( me and oh went for a walk last night and I could feel stomach pulling..it really wasn't pleasant.

Me and oh both have children so we should be ok and have conceived together with little angel in march so hopefully will be ok. I def got some quite bad twinges in cervix today.. Only time I had them were when I mc.. :( I'm even wondering if last cycle was a chemical as I was couple of days early and was very heavy.. Maybe I'm just being bit fed up today 
I know I def didn't feel anything last bfp in stomach but suppose mc does play
around with your system :( it's just so frustrating.. 

Sorry for the moan ..

Thank goodness for u girls xx

Baby dust n hugs to all..come on little beans.. Get comfy !!!:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Apple111

Wanna Bump said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd love to join this thread as am due AF on 25th I think. I think I O'd on 12th and have been tired and a bit headachey / crampy since.
> 
> 4 cycle ttc. Fingers crossed!

Hi wonna bump..glad u can join...dust ++++ x


----------



## nimbec

WOW I go to work for a few hours and come back to 5 new pages :) I'm very addicted. My thermometer is at side of bed and as i'm a complete control freak i enter it into my notes on phone and then on to FF ap too - just incase it doesn't save proberly on FF - NUTS i know!! 

WELCOME to all the new ladies!! Yes FRER when taken apart have a grey line - i strip many apart in the hope if i shine a light on them i may see something lol lol


----------



## Hopeful H

Oh well nimbec, better to know the truth rather than clinging onto false hope I suppose :wacko:


----------



## babymabey

Hey all, I would love to join in with your thread as well if that is okay :). My husband and I have been TTC for a few months. For the last 2 months I have been using the Clear Blue digital ovulation tests and according to the tests I ovulated between 7/7 and 7/10. I am hopeful about this month because about 7 dpo my breasts started to get really tender, and the last couple of days they have swollen up (went from a B cup to a C). I have also been dizzy, tired, headaches, backaches and my belly is feeling uncomfortable. I have never had these symptoms for "Aunt Flo" so I am praying I am pregnant.

I will be a stay at home mom, so all I really do all day is think about whether I am pregnant or not (cleaning the house doesn't take long because I do it everyday to try to keep my mind off of it). 

We haven't told anyone that we are TTC because we don't want any family stress so I have no one to talk to about what I am feeling. I am afraid that I want it so badly that I have created the symptoms. I will be testing on the 24th or the 25th and I am so nervous that it will be negative.


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi babeymaybe, i'll be testing around the same time as AF is due around the 24th so keep us updated! Already done 3 neg hpts so hopefully was just too early. Kind of want to be put out my misery once and for all this month! Got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## wantbb2

well guys im feeling a bit more hopeful, was speaking to a few other ladies and they think my symptoms from yesterday could be implantation! Yesterday i had a lot of pain/twinges on my right side and a burning sensation.. yesterday i was only 5dpo but 1 of the ladies said with her pregnancy right now, implantation happened at the time too! I also had a temp dip yesterday which is back up again today so FX !! theres no way of knowing just now but how soon do you ladies think i should test?? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HWPG

babymabey said:


> We haven't told anyone that we are TTC because we don't want any family stress so I have no one to talk to about what I am feeling. I am afraid that I want it so badly that I have created the symptoms. I will be testing on the 24th or the 25th and I am so nervous that it will be negative.

welcome babymabey! we also made the choice not to tell our family (although i told my best friend). we're glad you joined us, cause everyone needs someone to talk to about it!


----------



## Hopeful H

Try and leave it as long as you can wantbb2, but I know how hard that is. If some babies don't implant until after AF is due then you've got a few days yet. You could always get lucky and get your bfp early I suppose!

I know we're supposed to discount tests that have gone past their time, but I just got home and my FRER test now has 2nd pink line. Has this ever worked out the same for anyone else? I took the test 11 hours ago but god knows how long that 2nd line has been there. I thought FRER didn't get evap lines? Still clinging on! The first FRER I did last night hasn't developed a 2nd line btw...


----------



## Bjs2005

HWPG said:


> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> We haven't told anyone that we are TTC because we don't want any family stress so I have no one to talk to about what I am feeling. I am afraid that I want it so badly that I have created the symptoms. I will be testing on the 24th or the 25th and I am so nervous that it will be negative.
> 
> welcome babymabey! we also made the choice not to tell our family (although i told my best friend). we're glad you joined us, cause everyone needs someone to talk to about it!Click to expand...

Welcome! I am the same way. We haven't told any of our family that we are TTC, either. Only two of my best friends know. We want it to be a big surprise for everone when the bean finally sticks! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Pavanv

Hello girls, so today I have been okay, my gums are still urting on and off, this has never happened to me before so I don't know what to make of it. Nothing else has changed with me. Hoping this is the month.
Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Wow!! this thread is growing so much! i simply love it :)

a week and 2 days till AF (which i hope doesn't show).


----------



## Apple111

8dpo.... Drag.... Drag.... I really hope we get some bfps soon... Anyone testing in next dew days...?? I'm kind of confused now as to when I'm due.. Cd1 was 26/6 . I'm sure I ovulated around cd18.. Does that mean I'm due 14 days after that.. Last cycle was 27days ?? 

Hope u have good day gals 

Dust ++++


----------



## Hopeful H

Apple111 said:


> 8dpo.... Drag.... Drag.... I really hope we get some bfps soon... Anyone testing in next dew days...?? I'm kind of confused now as to when I'm due.. Cd1 was 26/6 . I'm sure I ovulated around cd18.. Does that mean I'm due 14 days after that.. Last cycle was 27days ??
> 
> Hope u have good day gals
> 
> Dust ++++

I was going to test again this weekend but the light cramps and twinges I've been having for the past week feel like af cramps this morning! Don't know what to do!

My cycles are usually 30 days and I think I ovulated on CD17 but sure af is due in the next couple of days which would be 14 days for me but it can't be like that for everyone surely.


----------



## Apple111

Some calculators say I'm due on 24th and some say 26th.. I'm just going to try and hold off as long as poss.. Good luck whatever u decide... dust xx


----------



## Raggydoll

Argh so much for my relaxed approach. 7dpo and still no symptoms. I'm hoping because I feel so ill I'm not noticing them. 

Fx to all of you.


----------



## Pipinha

Apple111 said:


> 8dpo.... Drag.... Drag.... I really hope we get some bfps soon... Anyone testing in next dew days...?? I'm kind of confused now as to when I'm due.. Cd1 was 26/6 . I'm sure I ovulated around cd18.. Does that mean I'm due 14 days after that.. Last cycle was 27days ??
> 
> Hope u have good day gals
> 
> Dust ++++

Hi Apple, most calenders assume a lutheal phase of 14 days( time from ovulation to Af) if you are one of the ladies that has that kind of cicle then your :BFF: is due on the 27th. 

Explaining in a better way there are two phases in a woman's cicle, folicular (before ovulation- that can vary from cicle to cicle - it's this phase that is responsible for irregular cicles) and lutheal (post ovulation phase- that can vary from woman to woman but otherwise relatively stable). If you look at your past chart and you know when you O you should be able to find out the length of your lutheal phase


Baby dust for every one


----------



## onemorebabe

I don't know what to think...lol I took a test
wed. bfn
thur. faint line but it was there(3 pm pee)
fri.. same thing, it didnt get any darker(5 am pee)

:wacko:


----------



## twotogo

onemorebabe said:


> I don't know what to think...lol I took a test
> wed. bfn
> thur. faint line but it was there(3 pm pee)
> fri.. same thing, it didnt get any darker(5 am pee)
> 
> :wacko:

I think hCG levels increase every two days, so I would give it a day or two.


----------



## Wanna Bump

I'm 8dpo too. Feel a bit of everything, but nothing strongly! My 'light' symptoms are:
Tiredness
Sore nipples
Slight nausea
Cramps

All of which could well be AF! Grrrr HATE TWW! Trying to stay positive.

GL girls


----------



## onemorebabe

twotogo said:


> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what to think...lol I took a test
> wed. bfn
> thur. faint line but it was there(3 pm pee)
> fri.. same thing, it didnt get any darker(5 am pee)
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> I think hCG levels increase every two days, so I would give it a day or two.Click to expand...

Shut the front door .... Are you serious? That makes me feel soooo much more hopeful...
Man the internet has helped me learn so much more about fertility and my body than I ever new when I was pregnant before...


----------



## wantbb2

well ladies today is a bad day for me :( just one of those days when you get fed up and feel like throwing in the towel!! i just cant be bothered today... with anything. 7dpo bfn i know its too early but it still puts a dampener on your day. Bluegh!! i hate this :(


----------



## Raggydoll

twotogo said:


> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what to think...lol I took a test
> wed. bfn
> thur. faint line but it was there(3 pm pee)
> fri.. same thing, it didnt get any darker(5 am pee)
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> I think hCG levels increase every two days, so I would give it a day or two.Click to expand...

Onemorebabe, it sounds really promising. The concentration of your wee can vary the line result too. GL, I hope this is your month. 




wantbb2 said:


> well ladies today is a bad day for me :( just one of those days when you get fed up and feel like throwing in the towel!! i just cant be bothered today... with anything. 7dpo bfn i know its too early but it still puts a dampener on your day. Bluegh!! i hate this :(

I find pregnology really helpful. Implantation happens around 7dpo so it would be too early to detect hcg atm. 

Don't give up, it's not over until the witch shows her ugly face. :dust:


----------



## nimbec

wantbb2 i'm on a downer today too hun, sometimes it's so hard to stay motivated!! :( :( we are all here to support each other though so i'm sending u a big (((HUG)))


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls.. It looks like everyone Is fed up with this tww today.. Sorry but I'm exactly the same!!! Arrr !!! So frustrating... I've just had to leave work.. I was doing supervision with someone this morning and just couldn't concentrate...suppose to be giving support to this poor staff member and I kept losing track of what she was saying.. I felt terrible .. Really sickly and mouth kept filing up with saliver like i was going to be sick..I'm totally all over the place such an air head.. I've lost my bag... I'm a nurse and have just had to cancel my patients this afternoon cos I just can't function.. I've been up since 4am..,, what a nightmare.. I'll be so annoyed if af shows ... Hug to all ...sorry for vent xx


----------



## Pipinha

Hi Ladies, looks like we are all in a grunt today. Been feeling crampy and so much cm that it literally feels like Af has started( sorry tmi) also really sore/sensitive boobs and so tiered. Scared to even say it... The symptoms I have now are the same as all 6 of my pregnancies.
I really hope I don't get disappointed. Still 8 days to go but already have frer ready and clearblue digital on the way. Lol

Sticky baby dust for every one


----------



## twotogo

Apple111 said:


> Hi girls.. It looks like everyone Is fed up with this tww today.. Sorry but I'm exactly the same!!! Arrr !!! So frustrating... I've just had to leave work.. I was doing supervision with someone this morning and just couldn't concentrate...suppose to be giving support to this poor staff member and I kept losing track of what she was saying.. I felt terrible .. Really sickly and mouth kept filing up with saliver like i was going to be sick..I'm totally all over the place such an air head.. I've lost my bag... I'm a nurse and have just had to cancel my patients this afternoon cos I just can't function.. I've been up since 4am..,, what a nightmare.. I'll be so annoyed if af shows ... Hug to all ...sorry for vent xx

:hugs: I understand! This is soooo frustrating. I'm supposed to be putting together a theological dissertation (which should have been done by this evening, but I know that won't happen :nope:) And it's hard to concentrate when I can't think of anything else but 'could I be?' or wanting to be sick. Argh!
Hopefully, tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## nimbec

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!! Right pma .....

WE WILL GET THROUGH THIS..WE WILL GET THROUGH THIS..WE WILL GET THROUGH THIS...WE WILL GET THROUGH THIS!!!


----------



## babymabey

Hey all. I am also feeling out of sorts today. I have had slight cramps for the last week, but not like I get when AF is coming. This morning changed though, I am having cramps that I usually have when AF is about to start. I am so confused and emotional. With all the symptoms I have been having I could have sworn I was prego. I guess there is still a chance, but I am slowly losing hope. I thought my boobs gaining a cup was a sure sign of pregnancy. Ughh, I just want to cry right now. I promised my husband I wouldn't test until Monday when is when AF is due, but I really want to know, I am around 12-13 dpo so the result I get today should be pretty accurate right? Or should I just deal with feeling sad and wait until I am either late or AF starts.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sorry to hear you ladies having a rough time of this not so lovely TTC.. I woke with a massive headache and yellow cm Yuck!! Sounds like Im not the only one losing things, lol. I call it baby brain :haha: Big hugs to you all.. Hopefully soon we will get our BFP&#8220;s real soon!! Fxd We get our BFP&#8220;s!!!


----------



## Pipinha

Hi babymabey, remember that implantation can occur as late as dpo 12, so you are definitely not out. No one is until the ugly:witch: shows her face (she won't). :hug::hugs:

Lol, forgot what I was doing a couple of times, dozed off and yawning non stop while writing. Going to take a nap

Sticky baby :dust: everyone
We'll get our :bfp: soon


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

I def have baby brain! Dh sent me to the store for 2 things....by the time i got to the store (we live right across the street from it!) i was walking around and couldnt remember for the life of me what to get! I went to bed super early last night- i was so tired! I am 6dpo and everything that i have been feeling has come and gone....part of me just wants af to show up so we can get a "clean start" and try again....

I was looking at baby onesies last night online....i feel bad i have to hide it from dh! 

Trying to stay positive and praying for that :bfp:! 
:dust:


----------



## Apple111

twotogo said:


> Apple111 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.. It looks like everyone Is fed up with this tww today.. Sorry but I'm exactly the same!!! Arrr !!! So frustrating... I've just had to leave work.. I was doing supervision with someone this morning and just couldn't concentrate...suppose to be giving support to this poor staff member and I kept losing track of what she was saying.. I felt terrible .. Really sickly and mouth kept filing up with saliver like i was going to be sick..I'm totally all over the place such an air head.. I've lost my bag... I'm a nurse and have just had to cancel my patients this afternoon cos I just can't function.. I've been up since 4am..,, what a nightmare.. I'll be so annoyed if af shows ... Hug to all ...sorry for vent xx
> 
> :hugs: I understand! This is soooo frustrating. I'm supposed to be putting together a theological dissertation (which should have been done by this evening, but I know that won't happen :nope:) And it's hard to concentrate
> when I can't think of anything else but 'could I be?' or wanting to be sick. Argh!
> Hopefully, tomorrow will be a better day.Click to expand...

Hi !! I have a research proposal to be in for next Friday and another assignment that I havnt started yet ... Lol .. Nice to here I'm not the only mad person trying to do academic nonsense whilst ttc ha x fx we get some good news soon xx


----------



## Apple111

And omg !! I have just scraped my bloody car.., Def .. Baby brain !! I just want today to be over lol .xx


----------



## babymabey

I decided to take a test because I really wanted to know. and I think it's POSITIVE:happydance:! There is a faint pink line :happydance: I have attached a photo, it's not great but if you zoom in you should be able to see it. Am I seeing things, or is it there?

Dang, I added the photo, but realized after that you can't zoom in. I will try to get a better pic posted.
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-20_07-00-30_503.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Pipinha

babymabey said:


> I decided to take a test because I really wanted to know. and I think it's POSITIVE:happydance:! There is a faint pink line :happydance: I have attached a photo, it's not great but if you zoom in you should be able to see it. Am I seeing things, or is it there?
> 
> Dang, I added the photo, but realized after that you can't zoom in. I will try to get a better pic posted.

I don't think you are seeing things :flower::hugs:


----------



## babymabey

Hopefully you can see the pink line better in this pic.
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-20_07-09-33_816.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 42


----------



## twotogo

babymabey said:


> I decided to take a test because I really wanted to know. and I think it's POSITIVE:happydance:! There is a faint pink line :happydance: I have attached a photo, it's not great but if you zoom in you should be able to see it. Am I seeing things, or is it there?
> 
> Dang, I added the photo, but realized after that you can't zoom in. I will try to get a better pic posted.

I see it! I see it! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Pipinha

Can definitely see it. Gratz on our 1st :bfp:

Sticky baby :dust:


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

I see it!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Pipinha

Didn't I say yu weren't out babymabey? I just hope the rest of us are as lucky ... Keep us updated :hug:


----------



## babymabey

I am so excited. I called my husband and he laughed at me for being so impatient, but he is excited too :happydance:

Thank you all for all the congrats! :) I still can't believe it. I keep looking at the test, waiting for it to tell me it was kidding. With my cramps this morning I was sure it was going to be negative.

Baby dust to all of you, I hope you all have :bfp: in the near future :)


----------



## LoveSeel

LoveSeel said:


> I have thought I was pregnant nearly every TWW for the last year, so I'm sure my symptoms are nothing, but they are different for me this time around. I am remaining hopeful!
> 
> I'm 6 or 7 dpo today. BBT has been high for me since O.
> 
> Sorry for TMI!
> 
> CD 24 - almost positive OPK & increased sex drive
> CD 25 - positive OPK, watery CM, bloated
> CD 26 - positive OPK, EWCM, increased sex drive
> CD 27 (O Day) - almost positive OPK, EWCM
> CD 28/1 DPO - creamy CM, horrible PMS headache
> CD 29/2 DPO - creamy CM, bloated, constipation, cramps (not quite AF uterine contractions but uncomfortable and unnerving)
> CD 30/3 DPO - creamy CM, bloated, PMS emotions and irritable, skin break out, fatigue, cramping seems to be located on the left side near pelvis - not usual ovulation pains, but in that vicinity
> CD 31/4 DPO - creamy CM, fatigue (took a 2 1/2 hour nap), itchy down there - feel like I have a yeast infection
> CD 32/5 DPO - watery CM in morning dried up during day, tiny bit of light-yellow creamy CM, fatigue (took another nap today), really feeling like I have a yeast infection
> CD 33/6 DPO - creamy CM - some still tinted light-yellow, thinking the color corresponds with a yeast infection, feel more energized today

8 or 9 DPO today. FF says 8, I'm hoping I'm 9.

CD 35/7 DPO - no more symptoms of a yeast infection (glad I didn't start treating it), weirdly motivated to get things done, keep grabbing my boobs to see if they are sore (crazy I know!) and they are normal, nothing out of the ordinary...
CD 36/8 DPO - no dips in BBT yet - still high, morning CM tinted a very light brown - worried spotting is starting soon (I always spot for several days before my period)

I keep waiting for a crazy pregnancy symptom, but haven't experienced one yet. I do usually have cramps and spotting around this time. No cramps, but tinted CM - really hoping it doesn't get any darker.

I know it's early, but I plan to test tomorrow morning. I have three tests so my plan is 9dpo, 11dpo, & 13 dpo.


----------



## LoveSeel

babymabey said:


> I am so excited. I called my husband and he laughed at me for being so impatient, but he is excited too :happydance:
> 
> Thank you all for all the congrats! :) I still can't believe it. I keep looking at the test, waiting for it to tell me it was kidding. With my cramps this morning I was sure it was going to be negative.
> 
> Baby dust to all of you, I hope you all have :bfp: in the near future :)

Congratulations! 

I hope we hear more stories like this in here very soon!


----------



## HWPG

congrats babymabey! hoping you spread that dust around!
it's so nice to read thru this thread and see all the encouragement. also nice to see that implantation can happen from 8dpo onward - i'm at 8dpo, no symptoms, but hoping it's not a reflection of not being preggers. one week to go until testing or AF or who knows?
dust, dust, dust......


----------



## Wanna Bump

Congrats Babymaybe! Great news! 

What were you symptoms if any? (Seeing as we are all SS like mad here!) :flower:


----------



## weeyin09

hi everyone, could I join your group please....

I am still new to this site, been ttc for 3 months now, I do have some symptoms this month, I can't help symptom spotting !!

I am around 8dpo I think, af is due 26th 

I started getting stabbing pains in my lower left abdo couple of days ago, only lasted like a second at a time that seems to have mainly stopped but just seem to have a kinda ache there now, my bbs keep tingling, & kinda itching like they are hot, I defo seem to have super sensitive sense of smell today never had that before so hopefully a good sign..

:dust: to everyone


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

How embarassing....i went to starbucks today and always order the same drink....today i couldnt remember the name of it for the life of me!

Congrats to everyone getting those :bfp:!!!!! 

Fx and :dust: for the rest of us!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

Im testing around the same time too. This is my first month off BC....so kinda unsure how long my cycles will be (on BC they were 28 days, off BC (4 years ago) were 35 days).....quite a differance...... :/


----------



## babymabey

Wanna Bump said:


> Congrats Babymaybe! Great news!
> 
> What were you symptoms if any? (Seeing as we are all SS like mad here!) :flower:

I swear I had them all but nausea. I was tired, headaches, backaches, hungry, emotional. My breasts were very tender (still are) and I would have stabbing pains in my right one, I noticed a couple of days ago that my breasts were bigger, frequent urination, and the most embarrassing one: gas. They all seemed to hit me at the same time which was about 7-8 dpo.


----------



## wantbb2

congrats babymaybe!! your bfp has cheered me right up!! spread some of that dust around hun!! :) :) :) 

Today for us, is just an off day ladies.. i have decided that we shall all be very much back in the race again tomorrow and we shall all be showing off our bfps very shortly!! :hugs: 

thanks for the words of support and encouragement gals appreciated!! xxxxxxx


----------



## onemorebabe

what do you guys think...


----------



## Pipinha

I think congratulations are in order onemorebabe :hugs:
Definitely a :bfp: 

Sticky baby :dust:


----------



## babymabey

Definitely onemorebabe, congrats are in order!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wantbb2

congrats onemorebabe!!! another bfp :) :) :) how many dpo are you? did you have any symptoms? wooo xxxxx


----------



## Apple111

Aww fab news ladies.. Congrats on your bfps..!!!! Brightened up my do far rubbish day lol..how many dpo are u both.. 

Also how do u upload pictures anyone lol ..


----------



## Apple111

Aww fab news ladies.. Congrats on your bfps..!!!! Brightened up my so far rubbish day lol..how many dpo are u both.. 

Also how do u upload pictures anyone lo


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Apple111

How exciting ladies !!!!! Congrats to u both ... Fab news... Wonna give u both a :hugs: xx how many days po were u ? N how do u upload photos lol..

Stick little beans.. :happydance:


----------



## onemorebabe

Apple111 said:


> Aww fab news ladies.. Congrats on your bfps..!!!! Brightened up my do far rubbish day lol..how many dpo are u both..
> 
> Also how do u upload pictures anyone lol ..

 go on the advanced reply and click the paper clip.. and upload like on fb.. Then hit upload and close the window then click on the paper clip and click the image you want to upload...


----------



## babymabey

Apple111 said:


> How exciting ladies !!!!! Congrats to u both ... Fab news... Wonna give u both a :hugs: xx how many days po were u ? N how do u upload photos lol..
> 
> Stick little beans.. :happydance:

I am 12-13 dpo

When you click to reply to a thread choose the advanced options, not just the quick reply. The attach file option is the second choice under the Additional Options ares.


----------



## Babysmile12

fletch_W said:


> Hi Apple and twotogo mind if I join? I also suffered a loss in match. My first pregnancy :-( on with ttc and used cb digis and dtd the day before, and day after. I'm due my af 21/22 of this month. Are you having any symptoms?

Hi Girls, im 26 years old. I have been ttc for almost 2 years. I have been diagnosed with pcos and I'm on my first round of clomid. I had a positive opk on July 15... so today i'm 5dpo. I would love to have a buddy/buddies to help me get through these days.
AF is supposed to arrive on the 26... hopefully not...and i get a positive pregnancy test.
I wish you all lots of babydust!
;)


----------



## onemorebabe

wantbb2 said:


> congrats onemorebabe!!! another bfp :) :) :) how many dpo are you? did you have any symptoms? wooo xxxxx

Yeah I had symptoms they were..
6 DPO had implantation cramps
7 DPO got sick in the morning
8 DPO no new symptoms
9 DPO noticed my skin was still clear when it normally breaks out before AF
10 DPO tired and crampy 
11 DPO still tired
12-13 DPO had a feeling above my pubic bone that didnt come and go like cramps it just sorta has been there ever sence..And got a faint BFP


----------



## HWPG

congrats onemorebabe! hmm... lucky thread?!!! oh i hope so!


----------



## Apple111

babymabey said:


> Apple111 said:
> 
> 
> How exciting ladies !!!!! Congrats to u both ... Fab news... Wonna give u both a :hugs: xx how many days po were u ? N how do u upload photos lol..
> 
> Stick little beans.. :happydance:
> 
> I am 12-13 dpo
> 
> When you click to reply to a thread choose the advanced options, not just the quick reply. The attach file option is the second choice under the Additional Options ares.Click to expand...

Hi girls thanks for reply. I totally caved in today and did a cb digital.. I'm 7/8 dpo not quite sure. It came up not pregnant as I thought it would lol.... So I decided to dismantle it haha... Honestly if oh saw me he would think I had gone mad lol... I just wondered if any of you ladies had done this b4..?? 
There were 2strips inside , one had 2 lines and the other had a faint line..I have tried to upload pic from my iPhone but it won't let me?? I was wondering if it might be hcg levels too low to detect.. I know it's early:) .., u can only live in hope lol..

What do u think they they mean.. ??


----------



## Steph82

Alright Ladies... We are getting closer! I hope this weekend provides you with some much needed distraction! 
Hopefully we will see some :bfp: by monday :thumbup:

Since my cycle is extreamly short (only 25 days), I will be waiting to test until the 26th. :witch: due on the 24th.. that will put me at 14dpo... That should be enough right? Of course only if :witch: doesn't show before :shock:


----------



## wantbb2

Onemorebabe what did your implantation cramps feel like? I had pains/twinges on my right side at 5dpo and also a burning sensation.. today at 7dpo I've had a lot of pinching....

Oh ladies this looks like a lucky thread to me what do you think? So excited I just know were going to see lots of bfp's here xxxx


----------



## onemorebabe

wantbb2 said:


> Onemorebabe what did your implantation cramps feel like? I had pains/twinges on my right side at 5dpo and also a burning sensation.. today at 7dpo I've had a lot of pinching....
> 
> Oh ladies this looks like a lucky thread to me what do you think? So excited I just know were going to see lots of bfp's here xxxx

it was right in the middle right above my pubic bone.. and not painful but steady on and off for 2 days..


----------



## Raggydoll

Congrats on the :bfp: guys. This thread is off to a good start. 

Hi babysmile12. 

:dust:


----------



## Bjs2005

babymabey said:


> Hopefully you can see the pink line better in this pic.

I see it...congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## HWPG

steph82 - i am waiting also. i have butterflies from all the positive news/energy flying around today... but i'm too scared to test early. i'm due somewhere about 24-27. oh, fx'd!!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

I am going to test sometime after tuesday......everything so far has been a BFN (well, I did test super early...). These stupid 2WW are hard! I either want to know im PG and get excited, or not be PG, bring on the :witch: so I can start again next month!!


----------



## Steph82

HWPG said:


> steph82 - i am waiting also. i have butterflies from all the positive news/energy flying around today... but i'm too scared to test early. i'm due somewhere about 24-27. oh, fx'd!!!!

THIS WILL BE THE MONTH!! But I am sure that there will be some signs after the weekend :thumbup:. Let us know if you have any symptoms !!! :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## Bjs2005

Heather.1987 said:


> I am going to test sometime after tuesday......everything so far has been a BFN (well, I did test super early...). These stupid 2WW are hard! I either want to know im PG and get excited, or not be PG, bring on the :witch: so I can start again next month!!

I feel the same way! I am impatient when it comes to this! I am currently 9dpo and will probably test on Monday if my patience doesn't give out by then. It's like I can't wait to go to bed so it can be 1 more day closer to testing day. ;) But I am definitely liking the vibes going on so far in this thread!


----------



## sarahbear398

I will wait to test, I will wait to test, I will wait to test.... ugh it seems like my day will never get here!! Feeling so impatient but I don't want to test too early and be disappointed with a BFN. So I wait.... 5 long more days....


----------



## weeyin09

congrats to all the :bfp: 


I caved and did a test last night, still only 9dpo but it didn't work, no line in the control area..... taking it as a sign and not doing another until af due next Thursday.... 

I HATE the tww !!

:dust: to all !!


----------



## pinktiara

Hey everyone my AF is due on the 28 can i still join :p I am 30 with a 3 year old me and hubby want one more this is my first month trying!


----------



## Raggydoll

Welcome pinktiara. Im also TTC my 2nd. Good luck I hope this is your month.


----------



## wantbb2

well ladies im 8dpo today.. have backache and im sure i ate something dodgy last night :( was up at 2.40am really very sick feeling :( still have a bit of a dodgy stomach this morning... thought i could see the faintest of faint lines today.. i shall test again 2moro though because its IC im using my sis says the 1's ive got are crap!! we'll just have to wait and see.. xxxxxxx


----------



## Apple111

Morning ladies... Well after caving yesterday and taking clear blue digital apart as I refused to believe it was negative due to feeling so horrible, I went to bed a bit deflated.. I woke up this morning with terrible back ache and really sickly... Busting for a wee I thought sod it I'm going to test again.. I put test in draw because I didn't want to see result again... 

Went back 5 mins later and there she was .. My beautiful BFP!! Xx 1 to 2 weeks...
I just knew I didn't feel right.. Really made up and so is oh bit we are very nervous due to mc in march.. We are not going to tell anyone.. But of course I had to tell all my buddies on here :)

Please stick little one xxx:hugs:


----------



## wantbb2

congrats apple!!! im so happy for you hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: wow!! this thread is fast becoming a bfp hotshot!! lol

how many dpo are you apple and what were your sympyoms? so happy another :BFP: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nimbec

Wow apple congratulations!!!! Yey!!!


----------



## Pipinha

Congratulations Apple

:hugs::hug:

Sticky baby :dust:


----------



## twotogo

Congrats Apple!:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful H

Congratulations apple!!

I bought some 2 for 99p tests on Wednesday and did one after getting what I think was an evap on a predictor test. There was no line whatsoever which I wasn't surprised about as I found out afterwards that the tests were only 90% accurate from the first day of your missed af. I did one this morning at 11dpo and a faint line came up within a few minutes. It looks like an evap but as it came up on time I don't know what to think. I ran another test under water and there's no line on that, plus my husband did one too. I think he oversaturated it as the control line isn't all there but no evap line there either. What do you ladies think?


----------



## OzPippy

Congrats Apple, all the best for the coming months :)


----------



## twotogo

I'm frustrated this morning! I realized that I figured my O date wrong and O'd on the 13th, not the 12th. That makes AF due next Friday. I'm going insane with the wait. :wacko: My thoughts and emotions are all over the place. One moment I think this month is it, and the next moment I think I'll never get pregnant. Sometimes I think maybe I don't deserve to get pregnant (old demons coming back to haunt.... I must get over that!)
I tested again this morning with a BFN. I should know better, but the poas addiction got the best of me. Now I'm thinking I just need to not test until AF doesn't show. :coffee:
I'm having symptoms, but I realize I've had the same ones before and not been preggo. The only one I've had that's different is yesterday I took a drink of Citrus Green Tea, which I usually love, and it tasted like ear wax. It was gross! Maybe, though, it was from a bad batch.
Sigh.... I think I just want to disappear until next Friday. Maybe I will just throw myself into a new project or something. I don't know.


----------



## twotogo

Of course, my other option would be to feed my addiction and go to Wal-mart and by enough cheapies to test everyday until next Friday. I also wish I would have been temping. I didn't because we have 4 animals, and they all think they need to be let out at night. I might (if I decide to feed my addiction) go buy a bbt, just to see where my temps are. 
The only thing is we live about 1/2 hour from the nearest store, so unless I have a pressing need, I usually don't go into town to the store.


----------



## Pipinha

Know exactly how you feel twotogo. I feel the same, couldn't help but order a lot of tests 10 miu/ml ( as sensitive as you can get them). Don't think I'll be able to wait. 
Good luck and lots of baby dust


----------



## twotogo

Pipinha said:


> Know exactly how you feel twotogo. I feel the same, couldn't help but order a lot of tests 10 miu/ml ( as sensitive as you can get them). Don't think I'll be able to wait.
> Good luck and lots of baby dust

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## twotogo

twotogo said:


> Of course, my other option would be to feed my addiction and go to Wal-mart and by enough cheapies to test everyday until next Friday. I also wish I would have been temping. I didn't because we have 4 animals, and they all think they need to be let out at night. I might (if I decide to feed my addiction) go buy a bbt, just to see where my temps are.
> The only thing is we live about 1/2 hour from the nearest store, so unless I have a pressing need, I usually don't go into town to the store.

Just took stock of the larder, and oh, darn :winkwink::winkwink: We are out of fabric softener/and or vinegar, milk, and very low on t.p... Guess I'll have to sacrifice and make a trip to the store :plane:


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations Apple.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Girls, 

first of all i want to congratulate all the ladies with BFP's!! Very well done. i'll be brief today, i'm very very cross, very nervous and i think it's PMS... so althought it's early i think i'm out. I'm a pessimist and egoistically i couldn't go on to read about all the BFP's but i'm very happy for you all, really! but i'm just mad at myslef, i just might bark and bite like a dog!!! WOOFFFFF!!


----------



## Bjs2005

Congrats, Apple! What dpo are you? 

Ilovepiano, don't give up hope! You never know...you're not out until AF says so! Good luck and baby dust to all the rest waiting for our bfp's!


----------



## Heather.1987

I want to be PG so bad! AF isn't due until sometime after Tuesday.....I don't feel any differant or PG at all :(


----------



## twotogo

Heather.1987 said:


> I want to be PG so bad! AF isn't due until sometime after Tuesday.....I don't feel any differant or PG at all :(

Heather, I just noticed you are from Nebraska. May I ask where? I, too, am from Nebraska.


----------



## Heather.1987

Omaha. Love it here!


----------



## twotogo

Heather.1987 said:


> Omaha. Love it here!

We live in Trenton... SW corner of the state (I should say the desert southwest :haha: )


----------



## Pipinha

Couldn't help it, poas but can't decide how to read it. I think I see the faintest line ever but it could be that I want it so much that my brain is tricking my eyes. It wasn't morning pee and only at dpo 6 ( had a dip in my bbt two days ago and on driving home that day saw the most beautiful rainbow end on my house - hope it's a sign that my rainbow baby is on the way) Next step... Wait and test again with morning pee

Sticky baby :dust:

:hug:


----------



## twotogo

Pipinha said:


> Couldn't help it, poas but can't decide how to read it. I think I see the faintest line ever but it could be that I want it so much that my brain is tricking my eyes. It wasn't morning pee and only at dpo 6 ( had a dip in my bbt two days ago and on driving home that day saw the most beautiful rainbow end on my house - hope it's a sign that my rainbow baby is on the way) Next step... Wait and test again with morning pee
> 
> Sticky baby :dust:
> 
> :hug:

Look forward to seeing your test tomorrow!


----------



## HWPG

Congrats apple! So excited for you!
I'm 9dpo and got nothing. I have not tested and won't until after aug 1 at least but also no symptoms to speak of. Feeling already depressed. Feeling like I step out of my house and all prego women or newborns immediately flock to surround me (yes, I'm that sensitive today). Also very emotional - tears the anger, sadness then energized. Literally two things keeping me going: 1) sometimes it doesn't happen til later and it's still too early for my body and 2) oh is so supportive and already on-board with actively trying again, and until BFF happens. Stupid stupid tic....


----------



## ilovepiano

HWPG, you know, i get that feeling. everywhere i go i either see a pregnant woman or babies. and i hate it so much!! i can't help but smirk internally. even today when we went to a local shop, there was 1 or 2 preg woman. I need a break!!!!!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, thank u all for ur messages... I am 9dpo wham I got bfp with morning pee:)

Symptoms have been
Very uncomfortable in tummy for about 4 days
Nauseous for about 4 days in waves
Very tired and out of breath
Needing to wee more
And final straw that led me to test this am was my back was really bad when I woke up. I could hardly get out of bed.. 
Oh and dizzy and total air head for last few days xx

Im just really nervous now bcos of mc ...

good luck girls DUST +++++


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

New to the board. . .I'm Kellie (41) married to Mark (35) trying for our first babe together. I have 3 girls from a previous marriage.

Anyway, I don't have anyone irl to vent to about this as everyone thinks I have lost my crackers to try for a baby. I have not started temps, just have charted cm for the last two months. I have only had my mirena out for two cycles.

Anyway, if I am having a normal 28 day cycle as I have in the past, I am 10 dpo. Have had very aore breasts for a week. Feeling crampy, cervix high and soft, back ache and slight nausea at times. At my age, I have experienced more breast tenderness with my cycle for a few years but this is much more intense. AF is due the 24th or 25th.

Tested this morning BFN. :( So hoping it is just too early yet! I am thankful that I know I can get pg at least. Besides my girls, I have had 3 m/c's. 

Thanks for letting me get that all out. I had forgotten what a psycho path I become when trying to get pg! 
Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## twotogo

Hi Kellie! and Welcome!

I have a question for those of you who are temping...
I would like to temp, but I usually take tylenol pm to help me sleep at night - at least get 4-5 hours. I'm afraid if I don't take them, I won't be able to sleep, but if I do, it will mess with my temps.
Anyone know if tylenol will mess up my temps?
Thanks!


----------



## MJRocha71189

Af due jul. 24th. I'm 11 dpo and I tested this morning, not expecting anything cause it is my first month off of BCP. I think I got a faint positive, but I keep telling myself it isn't real. Check out the thread I just posted with a pic of the test (idk how to add a pic in this post?) Good luck to everyone else testing soon!


----------



## MJRocha71189

MJRocha71189 said:


> Af due jul. 24th. I'm 11 dpo and I tested this morning, not expecting anything cause it is my first month off of BCP. I think I got a faint positive, but I keep telling myself it isn't real. Check out the thread I just posted with a pic of the test (idk how to add a pic in this post?) Good luck to everyone else testing soon!


Oh here is the link 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1104483-test-faint.html


----------



## Pipinha

Hi twotogo, how often and around what time do you take ( right before bed?) and how long can you usually sleep?


----------



## twotogo

Pipinha said:


> Hi twotogo, how often and around what time do you take ( right before bed?) and how long can you usually sleep?

I usually take it around 9:00. If I'm up past 10, I will not take it. I sleep until 3:00 a.m. to 4:30 - no matter what time I get to sleep, even if I go to bed at 1:30 a.m. My body is just programmed to wake very early.


----------



## twotogo

MJRocha71189 said:


> MJRocha71189 said:
> 
> 
> Af due jul. 24th. I'm 11 dpo and I tested this morning, not expecting anything cause it is my first month off of BCP. I think I got a faint positive, but I keep telling myself it isn't real. Check out the thread I just posted with a pic of the test (idk how to add a pic in this post?) Good luck to everyone else testing soon!
> 
> 
> Oh here is the link
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1104483-test-faint.htmlClick to expand...

It does look positive to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Pipinha

twotogo said:


> Hi Kellie! and Welcome!
> 
> I have a question for those of you who are temping...
> I would like to temp, but I usually take tylenol pm to help me sleep at night - at least get 4-5 hours. I'm afraid if I don't take them, I won't be able to sleep, but if I do, it will mess with my temps.
> Anyone know if tylenol will mess up my temps?
> Thanks!

On my opinion Tylenol will affect your bbt but I also think that is you take consistently (everyday - at the same hour) and take you temperature at the same time every day after at least 3 hours sleep, the affect of Tylenol will be consistent and may allow you to see a thermal shift. Can't promise but worth to try (I would if in your shoes).

Baby :dust:


----------



## MJRocha71189

twotogo said:


> MJRocha71189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJRocha71189 said:
> 
> 
> Af due jul. 24th. I'm 11 dpo and I tested this morning, not expecting anything cause it is my first month off of BCP. I think I got a faint positive, but I keep telling myself it isn't real. Check out the thread I just posted with a pic of the test (idk how to add a pic in this post?) Good luck to everyone else testing soon!
> 
> 
> Oh here is the link
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1104483-test-faint.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> It does look positive to me. :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply, I thought I was seeing things. I am still not due for af until this coming tuesday. I wasn't expecting any kind of BFP at all. I'm a bit in shock.


----------



## Pipinha

Then I think you won't have a problem twotogo since its around 6 hours from when you take til you wake up ( the effect is at max after 1h to 1h30, and at 6 hours the effect is over or almost over) ... Temp away my darling :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks for the tylenol info! I also take the pm to get 5-6 hours of sleep at a time and was concerned about temping!

Looks positive to me MJ! Woot woot!


----------



## twotogo

Pipinha said:


> Then I think you won't have a problem twotogo since its around 6 hours from when you take til you wake up ( the effect is at max after 1h to 1h30, and at 6 hours the effect is over or almost over) ... Temp away my darling :hugs:

Thank you soooooooo much!


----------



## MJRocha71189

Someone told me not to trust blue dye tests cause there are so many false positives. I do plan on re-testing with a vast amount of different tests. I have taken the blue dye tests before and have never had a positive until now. 

are blue dye tests really that unreliable?


----------



## Pipinha

See you ladies tomorrow.
Going to bed ( even if sundown is almost 2 hours away) feel completely exhausted.
Hope to comeback to more good news

Sticky Baby :dust: everyone


----------



## MJRocha71189

well took the clear blue digital after having doubts about the faint positive in the blue dye test earlier. 

verdict of clear blue digital - Pregnant.


----------



## sarahbear398

MJRocha71189 said:


> well took the clear blue digital after having doubts about the faint positive in the blue dye test earlier.
> 
> verdict of clear blue digital - Pregnant.

Congrats!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats MJ!!!!

Well today and yesterday I have had a really sore stomach and it definitely feels like AF is on its way. Im actually pleased in a way because if it does show, it means that my cycles arent some crazy length after being on BC for so long, and I can get down to the nitty gritty next cycle!

Massive congrats to all those who got their BFPs! And good luck to those still waiting to test, I know there are gona be lots more positives!

xxx


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

COnGRATS MJ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJRocha71189

THis is my first ever pregnancy and I literally just got off the pill last month. I had my withdrawl bleed june 26-june 30 and I guess I ovulated the day before my 23rd bday (Jul. 11), but I didnt think I did cause I didnt have ewcm. I definitely did not think I was prego, but I have been having INSANELY vivd dreams since my July 10th (assuming that was ovulation/conception day). Also I noticed my temperature is up around 98.3-98.8. My normal body temp is around 97.2-97.6. My boobs just started hurting yesterday. I am hungry and THIRSTY all the time. I dont feel like I pee any more than I used to. Also, my cervix, as of yesterday, was low and hard. I was sure af was going to come this month. 

But the dreams, that is what kinda had me thinking I was prego. Oh also the low back pain and af heavy flow day-like cramps a full week before af was due. my back still hurts :/

wishing luck to all you girlies testing/going to test soon!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

That gives me hope! I am thirsty all the time, and tired -sleeping at least 10 hours a day not including a nap! I just told dh maybe i have diabetes (since it runs in my family and i am thirsty/tired).... I have been having the most vivid dreams since O too! Fx!!!!!


----------



## Pipinha

Grats Mj

Sticky baby :dust: everyone


----------



## twotogo

So, I just went to town and bought 6 hpts and a bbt, and now that I'm home, I've started to lightly spot, have gotten grumpy and weepy, and am wondering if AF is starting early. I'm only 8 dpo. I just want to go somewhere and have a good cry!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs! I have been weepy and am still hoping!


----------



## ilovepiano

twotogo :hugs: to you

tonight i have had a massive milkshake with icecream and some potato crisps, now i feel like i'm terribly full lol!!! - very healthy choices eh?! i think it's PMS.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

I have been dreaming of ice cream!!!! I want a sundae!!


----------



## Heather.1987

MJRocha71189 said:


> THis is my first ever pregnancy and I literally just got off the pill last month. I had my withdrawl bleed june 26-june 30 and I guess I ovulated the day before my 23rd bday (Jul. 11), but I didnt think I did cause I didnt have ewcm. I definitely did not think I was prego, but I have been having INSANELY vivd dreams since my July 10th (assuming that was ovulation/conception day). Also I noticed my temperature is up around 98.3-98.8. My normal body temp is around 97.2-97.6. My boobs just started hurting yesterday. I am hungry and THIRSTY all the time. I dont feel like I pee any more than I used to. Also, my cervix, as of yesterday, was low and hard. I was sure af was going to come this month.
> 
> But the dreams, that is what kinda had me thinking I was prego. Oh also the low back pain and af heavy flow day-like cramps a full week before af was due. my back still hurts :/
> 
> wishing luck to all you girlies testing/going to test soon!

Makes me want to test soon! My CD1 was also june 26 (then no more BC)....and I also don't feel very PG....who knows....I might be! :) :babydust:


----------



## Pipinha

twotogo said:


> So, I just went to town and bought 6 hpts and a bbt, and now that I'm home, I've started to lightly spot, have gotten grumpy and weepy, and am wondering if AF is starting early. I'm only 8 dpo. I just want to go somewhere and have a good cry!

Think positive, it can be your :bfp: getting cozy

Baby :dust:


----------



## Bjs2005

Congrats, mj! I am loving all these bfp's and hoping there are more to come!
:dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh by the way big CONGRATS to all the ladies with BFPs really!! :)


----------



## MJRocha71189

Heather.1987 said:


> MJRocha71189 said:
> 
> 
> THis is my first ever pregnancy and I literally just got off the pill last month. I had my withdrawl bleed june 26-june 30 and I guess I ovulated the day before my 23rd bday (Jul. 11), but I didnt think I did cause I didnt have ewcm. I definitely did not think I was prego, but I have been having INSANELY vivd dreams since my July 10th (assuming that was ovulation/conception day). Also I noticed my temperature is up around 98.3-98.8. My normal body temp is around 97.2-97.6. My boobs just started hurting yesterday. I am hungry and THIRSTY all the time. I dont feel like I pee any more than I used to. Also, my cervix, as of yesterday, was low and hard. I was sure af was going to come this month.
> 
> But the dreams, that is what kinda had me thinking I was prego. Oh also the low back pain and af heavy flow day-like cramps a full week before af was due. my back still hurts :/
> 
> wishing luck to all you girlies testing/going to test soon!
> 
> Makes me want to test soon! My CD1 was also june 26 (then no more BC)....and I also don't feel very PG....who knows....I might be! :) :babydust:Click to expand...

I honestly feel like I have had other cycles where I "felt pregnant" and had more pregnant symptoms than I do now, even though I am actually pregnant. It's kinda ironic.


----------



## twotogo

Pipinha said:


> twotogo said:
> 
> 
> So, I just went to town and bought 6 hpts and a bbt, and now that I'm home, I've started to lightly spot, have gotten grumpy and weepy, and am wondering if AF is starting early. I'm only 8 dpo. I just want to go somewhere and have a good cry!
> 
> Think positive, it can be your :bfp: getting cozy
> 
> Baby :dust:Click to expand...

I hope so.


----------



## Heather.1987

Seeing that BFP just seems like a dream! I will be crazy once I see one....hopefully soon! :)


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Fx i have some implanting going on here....been having cramps- almost a weird feeling going on....and nausea...had acid reflux after eating arby's curly fries that i was dying for! Lol 

How are the rest of you girls doing?! 

:dust:


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

P.s. i went shopping today and was going to pick up some tests but wouldnt you know frer was all sold out?? I dont "trust" any other brand, so i left there feeling like maybe it was a sign...lol ..guess its for the better- now i wont be tempted to poas!


----------



## sarahbear398

11 dpo too early to test? I'm getting impatient and don't want to wait!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

I say test!!!!!


----------



## magenta01

So many BFP's here, I hope I end up joining you, my AF is also due 26th July. I've been getting cramps for the last few days and tried to have a nice drinkie this evening and ended up with horrible indigestion. I've been sleeping so much since I finished nights, more so than normal. I'm just hoping its a good sign. Tomorrow is my earliest testing day but all the tests I have are not sensitive enough, off to the 99p store tomorrow to see what they have.

Congrats to all the BFPs so far :)


----------



## Heather.1987

Well all of a sudden I got really bad body aches/leg cramps today.....so I caved and tested this evening (I know supposed to test first thing in am).....and a BFN. :( i havent had a period outside the pill yet, so its hard to know when I ovulated.....if 28 day cycle im 11DPO


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Heather.1987 said:


> Well all of a sudden I got really bad body aches/leg cramps today.....so I caved and tested this evening (I know supposed to test first thing in am).....and a BFN. :( i havent had a period outside the pill yet, so its hard to know when I ovulated.....if 28 day cycle im 11DPO

I would either wait until af shows or test again in a couple days/week. The month i got off the pill i Od late and ended up getting a :bfp:! Good luck!


----------



## wantbb2

Well ladies I'm at 9dpo bfn.... Thinking I'm definitely out this month :( feel like death warmed up I'm definitely coming down with something :( 

Congrats to all the other ladies who got their bfp best wishes for the coming months! 

Going back to bed, think I'll be in it all day Bleugh! :( xxxxx


----------



## Heather.1987

Last night I had a wonderful dream....then ended up waking up sad it wasnt true. I dreamt I tested and had a BFP and I was super excited and telling everyone, my husband, family, and then my extended family (who I havent seen in years) showed up at my parents house and was able to tell them. I was so happy.....until I woke up and remembered I had BFN last night.....:/


----------



## Pipinha

Status update: dpo 7 bfn. Decided that I'm not having symptoms, what I'm feeling is my body playing a very cruel joke on me. 

Af if your coming... Come already!

Baby :dust:


----------



## Apple111

Wishing all u ladies good luck xxxx come on little beans get comfy..

N all the one that are please stick xxxxx


----------



## Bjs2005

Hi ladies, so I caved today and took my first test. I think I see a very faint positive, but it is clearer in real life than in the pic. I caved because my temps are higher than they normally are at this point dpo. What do you think? I'm getting nervous!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=39522


----------



## sarahbear398

So I gave in and tested this morning... and I got my BFP!!! I'm so excited! After trying for over a year this seems so unreal to me! So my question for you ladies... What is a fun and cute way to tell my husband that I'm pregnant? (He's at work so he doesn't know yet, didn't want to tell him through a phone call!)


----------



## Heather.1987

sarahbear398 said:


> So I gave in and tested this morning... and I got my BFP!!! I'm so excited! After trying for over a year this seems so unreal to me! So my question for you ladies... What is a fun and cute way to tell my husband that I'm pregnant? (He's at work so he doesn't know yet, didn't want to tell him through a phone call!)

Omg wow! Congrats! Can't wait til I see my BFP!


----------



## ilovepiano

Congrats ladies!! i tested this morn and got a BFN.... i'm at 12dpo... arrrgh!! :(


----------



## nimbec

Sarah Congratulations you must be sooooo happy! 

Bjs that look like a positive to me yay!!


----------



## twotogo

Bjs2005 said:


> Hi ladies, so I caved today and took my first test. I think I see a very faint positive, but it is clearer in real life than in the pic. I caved because my temps are higher than they normally are at this point dpo. What do you think? I'm getting nervous!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=39522

I definitely see it, especially when I invert the photo. Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## tammym1974

Bjs2005 said:


> Hi ladies, so I caved today and took my first test. I think I see a very faint positive, but it is clearer in real life than in the pic. I caved because my temps are higher than they normally are at this point dpo. What do you think? I'm getting nervous!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=39522

I see it. Looks like you are pregnant. Yay!!! Congrats.


----------



## babymabey

wantbb2 said:


> Well ladies I'm at 9dpo bfn.... Thinking I'm definitely out this month :( feel like death warmed up I'm definitely coming down with something :(
> 
> Congrats to all the other ladies who got their bfp best wishes for the coming months!
> 
> Going back to bed, think I'll be in it all day Bleugh! :( xxxxx

How do you feel exactly? I know that flu like symptoms are also a sign of early pregnancy. In the last week I have had a stuffy nose, runny nose, and a sore throat. I wouldn't count yourself out just yet.:hugs:

Baby dust to all, and congrats to all the BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## tammym1974

sarahbear398 said:


> So I gave in and tested this morning... and I got my BFP!!! I'm so excited! After trying for over a year this seems so unreal to me! So my question for you ladies... What is a fun and cute way to tell my husband that I'm pregnant? (He's at work so he doesn't know yet, didn't want to tell him through a phone call!)

Congrats! Tell him by writing "Guess who's going to be a Daddy...?" on the bathroom mirror.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

sarahbear398 said:


> So I gave in and tested this morning... and I got my BFP!!! I'm so excited! After trying for over a year this seems so unreal to me! So my question for you ladies... What is a fun and cute way to tell my husband that I'm pregnant? (He's at work so he doesn't know yet, didn't want to tell him through a phone call!)

Congrats sarah!!!!!!!! :) 

Lets keep those :bfp:s rolling!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls!!!

Haven't posted back in here since I joined the group :wacko:

14dpo today... af expected tuesday (16dpo)

Here is my test from 2mu today at the 5 minute mark
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## augustluvers

I think I posted the wrong one, so here is another one of the test from this morning
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## augustluvers

Congrats Sarah!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MJRocha71189

Congrats


----------



## wantbb2

babymabey said:


> wantbb2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I'm at 9dpo bfn.... Thinking I'm definitely out this month :( feel like death warmed up I'm definitely coming down with something :(
> 
> Congrats to all the other ladies who got their bfp best wishes for the coming months!
> 
> Going back to bed, think I'll be in it all day Bleugh! :( xxxxx
> 
> How do you feel exactly? I know that flu like symptoms are also a sign of early pregnancy. In the last week I have had a stuffy nose, runny nose, and a sore throat. I wouldn't count yourself out just yet.:hugs:
> 
> Baby dust to all, and congrats to all the BFP's :thumbup:Click to expand...

hey babymaybe when im in bed at night i seem to get REALLY warm!! my OH was opening windows last night, throwing the duvet on and off say ing the heat coming off me was unreal.. i also feel sick i havnt been sick just feel sick and have that yukky feeling in my belly :nope: 
i took a test earlier and there is a very faint line, my sister also seen it, but not getting my hopes up incase its nothing.. i will test again 2moro to see if its any darker first :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## wantbb2

congrats sarah h&h 9 months to you :hugs: xxx


----------



## armymama2012

Af due 7/28. Planning to test on 7/28 and if AF still doesnt show then 8/6 as well.


----------



## Pipinha

Gratz Sarah
Sticky baby :dust:


----------



## Apple111

Congrats Sarah .. Xx


----------



## wantbb2

hey apple how are you feeling hun? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Apple111

Hi feeling pretty pants to be honest..im obviously really made up but just really anxious because of mc in march..I know it's out of my hands but u can't help but worry ur self sick.. My mc was blighted ovum:( Just want to try and not stress about it cos I'm sure that won't help.. Its hard when I'm feeling sick and tired as I have a 15 yr old an a nine yr old that are not one bit daft.. I don't want then to know until we know everything is ok .. Hope everyone else I doing ok.... Lots of testing in next few days.., dust to all xx


----------



## Hopeful H

Tested with a cheapo clear response this morning at 12dpo and still see a faint line like the others. Now I'm sure its an evap or something as did a CB digital this afternoon and it was negative. AF due tomorrow or Tuesday so guess its not our month. 

Congrats to all you ladies with your wonderful bfps!


----------



## wantbb2

Apple111 said:


> Hi feeling pretty pants to be honest..im obviously really made up but just really anxious because of mc in march..I know it's out of my hands but u can't help but worry ur self sick.. My mc was blighted ovum:( Just want to try and not stress about it cos I'm sure that won't help.. Its hard when I'm feeling sick and tired as I have a 15 yr old an a nine yr old that are not one bit daft.. I don't want then to know until we know everything is ok .. Hope everyone else I doing ok.... Lots of testing in next few days.., dust to all xx

Hey Jun I totally understand.. I had an ectopic and a mc 4 months apart.
It's only natural that you'll worry, you don't want to have to go through the same heartbreak again! I'm terrified that I'll have another ectopic, but I can't let that stop me from TTC again..
Best wishes to you hun, I'm praying for a sticky bean for you! There's no point saying try not to worry because you probably will anyway, so I'll say try to relax a little and let your dh run around after you at least! Lol :hugs: 

Can't seem to shift the sick feeling, had it all day, testing tomorrow wish me luck! Xxxxx


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls...

Hopeful don't give up yet hon, I got negative on clear blue in the evening....I tested again in the morning with stronger wee and got my bfp xx


----------



## Nightnurse

twotogo said:


> Okay, I said I wasn't going to symptom spot, but who am I kidding???:wacko:
> So, here goes. My breasts were sore on the day I o'd, and they have been sore every since. Probably normal? Also, both of my ovaries are hurting a bit, and I have been cramping slightly since last night. I am either 3 or 4 dpo. These are probably all normal dpo symptoms, so I am trying not to get my hopes up - but I know I will. :shrug:



*I hear yah sister I feel the exact same way, AF is due on the 28th ,last cycle I had no symptoms,breasts usually hurt and I had nothing,so I thought that maybe this was it but same ole same ole,try not to SS but if I dont do it here I will do it in my mind for sure,good luck*


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Nightnurse said:


> twotogo said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I said I wasn't going to symptom spot, but who am I kidding???:wacko:
> So, here goes. My breasts were sore on the day I o'd, and they have been sore every since. Probably normal? Also, both of my ovaries are hurting a bit, and I have been cramping slightly since last night. I am either 3 or 4 dpo. These are probably all normal dpo symptoms, so I am trying not to get my hopes up - but I know I will. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> *I hear yah sister I feel the exact same way, AF is due on the 28th ,last cycle I had no symptoms,breasts usually hurt and I had nothing,so I thought that maybe this was it but same ole same ole,try not to SS but if I dont do it here I will do it in my mind for sure,good luck*Click to expand...

Same here....due the 28th and all i have are sore boobs....there are months where i insist i am pg and have all these symptoms so maybe there is hope! 

:dust:


----------



## Hopeful H

Apple111 said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> Hopeful don't give up yet hon, I got negative on clear blue in the evening....I tested again in the morning with stronger wee and got my bfp xx

Thanks apple. 

Feel like its all getting a bit much now. I obviously don't want af to show but then at least we can start afresh if its going to be a no. I was sure this would be our month so feeling really disheartened about the future. And if one more of my friends or family yells me to relax and it'll happen I think i'll go mad! I know how ungrateful that sounds....good job we've got each other to talk to!


----------



## Apple111

:hugs:Hi hopeful sorry ur feeling so rubbish.. I know how you feel tho.. I was devastated last month when af arrived , I hardly spoke to anyone for about 3 days.. Totally annoyed with my own body..n my family were the same..with same attitude, I think they just don't know what to say.. I have two friends who both have two angels.., one now has a little girl 18 months ( right little madam lol ) and the other is due her rainbow in 7 weeks.. Fingers crossed for this month hon and if not I swore by the clear blue predictor with smiley faces this month on the advice of my friend who is due in 7 weeks and I got my bfp and so did she.. Xxx hugs:hugs:


----------



## Apple111

ilovepiano said:


> Congrats ladies!! i tested this morn and got a BFN.... i'm at 12dpo... arrrgh!! :(

Hi lovepiano, it's not over yet hon ,still time xx hugs n dust ++++


----------



## Hopeful H

Apple111 said:


> :hugs:Hi hopeful sorry ur feeling so rubbish.. I know how you feel tho.. I was devastated last month when af arrived , I hardly spoke to anyone for about 3 days.. Totally annoyed with my own body..n my family were the same..with same attitude, I think they just don't know what to say.. I have two friends who both have two angels.., one now has a little girl 18 months ( right little madam lol ) and the other is due her rainbow in 7 weeks.. Fingers crossed for this month hon and if not I swore by the clear blue predictor with smiley faces this month on the advice of my friend who is due in 7 weeks and I got my bfp and so did she.. Xxx hugs:hugs:

Hi apple. That's probably the most understanding anyones ever been, thank you. I used the CB smiley opks this month so hopefully using them next month will work for us too x


----------



## Nightnurse

*Congrats on all these BFP's some are really light update us please how many are officially in the count now?*


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ladies!! i tested this morn and got a BFN.... i'm at 12dpo... arrrgh!! :(
> 
> Hi lovepiano, it's not over yet hon ,still time xx hugs n dust ++++Click to expand...

Thanks! :) i'm just so sick of hoping and waiting... so i'd better rule it out immediately for my sanity lol!! - you should have seen me this weekend, full blast PMS moods, if you talk to me i Bark WOOF!!!!! :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> Hi apple. That's probably the most understanding anyones ever been, thank you. I used the CB smiley opks this month so hopefully using them next month will work for us too x

Hi Hopeful, have you considered buying the Clearblue Fertility Monitor? my friend used it and was successful, she has a little lady :) I know it's expensive and sometimes i get disheartened by the price but if it's a BFN again i'll make sure to buy it. It gives the low and high fertility periods, i.e. you'll have more days to try and do the deed and that is the difference with many OPK's that give you only the day of O (well that's the impression i have!)


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls... Hope your ok this morning.. I've come on here for a vent really.. Oh really pissin me off this morning !!! Walked to work when I'm suppose to be giving him a lift.., he is a real stress head at the min , totally doing my head in...He does have a lot going on but I just think he is being totally inconsiderate with me being that I am at the way i am at the minute...I trying not to get stressed about it bit u can't help it.. Has he got any idea what's going on in my body at the min !!!!

Men!!!! 

Sorry for vent.....just gutted :(


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> Hi apple. That's probably the most understanding anyones ever been, thank you. I used the CB smiley opks this month so hopefully using them next month will work for us too x
> 
> Hi Hopeful, have you considered buying the Clearblue Fertility Monitor? my friend used it and was successful, she has a little lady :) I know it's expensive and sometimes i get disheartened by the price but if it's a BFN again i'll make sure to buy it. It gives the low and high fertility periods, i.e. you'll have more days to try and do the deed and that is the difference with many OPK's that give you only the day of O (well that's the impression i have!)Click to expand...

Hi ilovepiano. I'm buying it then! That's what credit cards are for right! You can't put a price on a bfp after all... Feel a bit more optimistic now, especially as my af cramps showed up this morning. There's no way i'll ever be able to "relax and let it happen" so might as well do all I can whilst trying!


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> Hi girls... Hope your ok this morning.. I've come on here for a vent really.. Oh really pissin me off this morning !!! Walked to work when I'm suppose to be giving him a lift.., he is a real stress head at the min , totally doing my head in...He does have a lot going on but I just think he is being totally inconsiderate with me being that I am at the way i am at the minute...I trying not to get stressed about it bit u can't help it.. Has he got any idea what's going on in my body at the min !!!!
> 
> Men!!!!
> 
> Sorry for vent.....just gutted :(

Dear Apple, this is your thread so you can vent as much as you want (like we do lol). However, have him sit down and talk to him when you're a bit calmer. It takes time for men to realise what's going on in our bodies, even with PMS, he just doesn't register. He kept nagging me on Saturday till i burst out crying telling him to leave me alone!! the worst is that we weren't alone, we were at my parents' house.... embarrasing.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> Hi ilovepiano. I'm buying it then! That's what credit cards are for right! You can't put a price on a bfp after all... Feel a bit more optimistic now, especially as my af cramps showed up this morning. There's no way i'll ever be able to "relax and let it happen" so might as well do all I can whilst trying!

I know i'm terrible as well, i hate the TWW. it wasn't bothering me so much during the last few cycles but this time!!! it drove me nuts!! and i'm waiting for AF to show on Sat, and if it shows i'll buy it as well. See the reviews on Amazon, it has quite a good few!!! Good luck! :winkwink: However, browse around, there are various prices/packages. You would need the monitor and the test strips for it. i don't think the monitor comes with test strips with it.


----------



## Apple111

Oh no..that's not good..thety just don't get it do they.. We have just moved into a new house so is bit stressful dealing with teathing problems really, not with us , with my other son from previous partner.. He has teenage lazyitus !! It's hard work..I'm just in middle of the test between the dominant males...


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> Oh no..that's not good..thety just don't get it do they.. We have just moved into a new house so is bit stressful dealing with teathing problems really, not with us , with my other son from previous partner.. He has teenage lazyitus !! It's hard work..I'm just in middle of the test between the dominant males...

:hugs: to you!


----------



## nimbec

awww ladies i totally understand how you feel and we are all here to support you!! HUGS HUGS HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantbb2

hi ladies, yesterday i tested with 2 different brands and got the faintest lines ever.. this morning i managed to drop my fmu in the loo!! i was still half sleeping lol.. with my smu i tested with same 2 brands and its pretty much the same as yesterday faintest lines ever.
im 10dpo, not counting any of these as a positive.. this morning i have af like feelings.. bit of backache slight stomach twinges.. I am absolutely bewildered as to why i havent had my bfp yet!! every time i test i cant understand why there isnt two clearly visible lines...
the thought of getting a negative ovbiously hasnt even registered in my head! In my head i was just waiting for the test to show up. I know there's still time left, but i think that reality is now hitting home. I think i'm out this month and im particularly gutted because i O'd on the side i have a tube and if it hasnt worked then god knows when i'll O on that side again! :( think this is just going to be another day where im pissed off at everything and OH will probably bear the brunt of it when he's home from work....

Why is it so darn diffucult?


----------



## weeyin09

Think I may be out this mornth also, just feel really moody like af is on the way :sad2: 

My bbs are even sorer today, head is killing me and I feel like sleeping at my desk at work which is pretty normaly for me when the :witch: is on her way..

Literally so fed up


----------



## nimbec

Oh ladies its such a hard journey!!

Wantbb2 it's still early yet you have plenty of time as long as af stays away...plus if u had used fmu then they may have been darker.....can u upload a pic?


----------



## wantbb2

nimbec said:


> Oh ladies its such a hard journey!!
> 
> Wantbb2 it's still early yet you have plenty of time as long as af stays away...plus if u had used fmu then they may have been darker.....can u upload a pic?

hey nimbec my camera on my phone is a disgrace!! i dont think the camera would pick it up anyway its so very faint :nope:
could you have a look at my chart nimbec and tell me what you think? how do i get it on here? xxx:thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

wantbb2 of course i can no problem at all! If you go into sharing on FF then 'get code' and then copy and paste the link for message boards into your signature - dont use the simple link as ive found it doesnt work!


----------



## HWPG

morning - bad morning. i think AF arrived today, or at least her sister "bleeding in the morning before actual full flow days". i'm pretty torn up. i was really really hoping this cycle... *tears*. talked with DH - tried to explain that my LP was 10 days and that might not be enough - he was supportive and "we'll try again" and "we'll figure it out". and i'm traveling so at the airport now, so not able to just bawl my eyes out for a minute. also, no temp drop - still at 97.9 today, wth? i'm annoyed at my body, frustrated, sad.... 
happy monday to all! (ps sorry to those on other threads with me, i'm copying and pasting since i am so non-invested in life today)


----------



## wantbb2

nimbec dont know if ive done it properly


----------



## nimbec

No its not hun you need to copy the whole thing this is mine, you need to put all that in! It took me ages to work it out too x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/385533/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Bjs2005

Thanks for all the congrats, and I hope everyone else is doing well. I took another test this morning and while it is faint, it is definitely darker than yesterday. It doesn't feel real right now and while I am excited, I am also afraid of a mc. I guess I just need to be positive and let it have a relaxing time down there...nothing upsetting. ;) anywho, good luck to all others who haven't gotten their bfp's yet. 
:dust:


----------



## augustluvers

15 DPO today... or so I think I am... I don't really know since my temperature has been all over the place :wacko:

I have no AF or Pregnancy symptoms... I do feel like I'm being hit with wave os sporatic nausea here and there but I think it's due to the fact that yesterday and today's FRER look positive to me, especially todays test. The following picture was taken at 5 minutes pasts peeing on the test. 

I can see the line at arms length in person
 



Attached Files:







photo%204.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## wantbb2

nimbec i dont think ive got it yet :doh:


----------



## nimbec

no sorry still not working...it should be the BB code section, cut and paste all 3 lines that says chart thumbnails not the simple one as i think that doesnt work,


----------



## Apple111

HWPG said:


> morning - bad morning. i think AF arrived today, or at least her sister "bleeding in the morning before actual full flow days". i'm pretty torn up. i was really really hoping this cycle... *tears*. talked with DH - tried to explain that my LP was 10 days and that might not be enough - he was supportive and "we'll try again" and "we'll figure it out". and i'm traveling so at the airport now, so not able to just bawl my eyes out for a minute. also, no temp drop - still at 97.9 today, wth? i'm annoyed at my body, frustrated, sad....
> happy monday to all! (ps sorry to those on other threads with me, i'm copying and pasting since i am so non-invested in life today)

:hugs:


----------



## Steph82

HWPG, sorry that your having a bad day. Same here!

I was feeling very positive this weekend because I had a huge temp spike along with nausea, diareah (sorry TMI) and severe backache. No sore B or anything else. As it turns out, I think it was just a stomach virus (go figure), but now all I have left is cramps and nothing else. AF is due tomorrow but i'm sure she will show early :growlmad:

As it is only morning here, I have a fun filled day left :nope:.

I am hoping that the rest of your day turned positive and you are ready to start a fresh cycle. At least the positive is, that the first two weeks go by fast and this time the witch will get it :gun:!


----------



## twotogo

twotogo said:


> So, I just went to town and bought 6 hpts and a bbt, and now that I'm home, I've started to lightly spot, have gotten grumpy and weepy, and am wondering if AF is starting early. I'm only 8 dpo. I just want to go somewhere and have a good cry!

Well, now I'm very hopeful. All I had was one little pink spot show up on tissue Saturday, and that was it. :thumbup: Hoping that was IB. I will probably test on Wednesday and am hoping for my BFP then. I just hope I'm not putting too much stock in my symptoms.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm out. Af showed this morning. :(I At least it is a day early and I didn't waste another test. I have never had the breast tenderness be this strong and not be pg. On to the next cycle. Big congrats to the bfp's!! I am hoping that it is a good sign that my hormone levels are stabilizing since having the mirena out a few months ago.

Best of luck to everyone waiting!

Kellie (41) married to Mark (35)
3 beautiful girls
3 angels


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

ugh....i believe i am out too.....had some spotting on 9dpo- which im sure is too late to be implantation?? im sure the :witch: will be full force within a couple hours :( i am happy i didnt go poas crazy this month though!!!! YAY FOR ME! lol

never had it come on cd27...usually i am a cd32-35 gal.....weird! 

hope the rest of you stay positive and keep those :bfp:s coming!!!!! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Hey buddy, implantation can happen from 6-12 DPO so I wouldn't count yourself out til you get heavy flow from AF.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

thanks! i feel the same way when you get a :bfn:.....praying its just the little one getting settled in!


----------



## pinktiara

My AF is due on the 28 Hope thats cool to be on here :)


----------



## armymama2012

Your welcome. Well my temp spiked today but I am not putting any money on it because I took temp 2 hours later than usual due to having to drive hubby to work at 4 this morning and not being able to sleep until I got home. Hopefully the next 5 days temps will stay high though.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

im praying for you armymama! my dh was also in the army and just got hd for medical reasons.....it takes a strong man/woman to be in the military an even stronger wife to support him!

:dust:


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks TCC. At least for the next 5 days I'll be able to get up at the same time to temp. Not always possible when hubby is here.


----------



## wantbb2

nimbec is this it?


----------



## Hopeful H

I'm out too. Been for a wee twice and there's definitely a tinge of colour. Don't understand it really, had different cramps, heartburn, backache...my body hates me! I've bought the fertility monitor so hopefully that will make a difference next month. Although we did it for days before I ovulated and the day after so not sure what else we can do!


----------



## Pipinha

wantbb2 said:


> nimbec is this it?

On the bottom of your share page on ff you have to choose the cycle.
I did the same mistake on first try


----------



## wantbb2

Maybe now? lol xxx :)


----------



## nimbec

YeY!! It works!! I think it looks good hun as long as your temps stay up or the same and don't start to go down....also how off were your open circle times? i think it looks positive though!! 

Are you going to poas tomorrow?


----------



## wantbb2

hey nimbec thanks for looking! the open circle 1's were only off by about 20 minutes or so.. theres not a big difference in the time taken..

yes im defo poas tomorrow what about you when are you due to test? I'll be 11dpo 2moro FX for us :hugs: xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Thats ok then! chart looks great! I'm trying to hold off until saturday but i think i might cave and test thus as FF orig had me to 0 on 14th then changed her mind so i could be either 7 or 9 dpo today.....i want to poas NOW!!! terible addiction!! 

FX for both of us def let me know how u get on in the morning!! where abouts in the world are you? I'm just offf to bed as 23.15 here x


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies!

I'm about the same as you in my TWW... Trying so hard not to symptom spot or get upset that it might be a BFN for me, it's difficult to find things to distract myself with other than googling symptoms or reading BnB!

Fingers crossed for you all! :)


----------



## magenta01

augustluvers said:


> 15 DPO today... or so I think I am... I don't really know since my temperature has been all over the place :wacko:
> 
> I have no AF or Pregnancy symptoms... I do feel like I'm being hit with wave os sporatic nausea here and there but I think it's due to the fact that yesterday and today's FRER look positive to me, especially todays test. The following picture was taken at 5 minutes pasts peeing on the test.
> 
> I can see the line at arms length in person

Mine are very like yours. I'd say it looks positive, fingers crossed it continues that way. Weirdly, as my mind is waiting for AF and counting down the next 24 hours, I'm treating mine very cautiously for now and will do a FMU tomorrow. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I don't understand what my body is doing. My breasts are still really hurting and af is strange. Blah! Really hoping my body is just regulating.

Kellie


----------



## HWPG

fx for all you ladies! i have such high hopes for you all!


----------



## bubbles82

I've no idea what's going on with my chart today. Temp dip, which I was hoping would happen due to all I've read about implantation dips on pg charts, but for some reason now it's happened I'm so worried it just means AF is on her way and then also means I have LP issues :(


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> I'm out too. Been for a wee twice and there's definitely a tinge of colour. Don't understand it really, had different cramps, heartburn, backache...my body hates me! I've bought the fertility monitor so hopefully that will make a difference next month. Although we did it for days before I ovulated and the day after so not sure what else we can do!

So you took my advice! :) where did you buy it from? and can i ask you how much it cost? sorry but i'm very interested. Use it, and within a couple of cycles (i hope it won't be long) it will "get used" to your system and should guide you accordingly. That's what my friend says - and reviews as well.

i'm 14dpo today. bb's are full... no pain... we'll see. AF should appear on Saturday. i hope it stays away, far far away!


----------



## weeyin09

Wow pms literally slapped me on the face this morning !!
Went to bed early cause I was feeling rubbish, slight sore throat woke up at 2am and felt like I have swallowed broken glass :cry:

My OH has now nicknamed me PMT-rex !! 

Just wish the :witch: would actually show her face so I can be more positive for the next cycle... Going to keep a diary this cycle of all symptoms so I can check them as I forget and fed up thinking I could be pregnant with every symptom.

fx for everyone still in the running, hope to see more :bfp: soon


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> My OH has now nicknamed me PMT-rex !!

Lol! this made me giggle!! i hope you feel better soon. i've been hit by a PMS tide since last Sautrday and i've been bitchy ever since!! I hope the PMS symptoms subside soon for both you and me and our respective OH lol!!!


----------



## wantbb2

nimbec said:


> Thats ok then! chart looks great! I'm trying to hold off until saturday but i think i might cave and test thus as FF orig had me to 0 on 14th then changed her mind so i could be either 7 or 9 dpo today.....i want to poas NOW!!! terible addiction!!
> 
> FX for both of us def let me know how u get on in the morning!! where abouts in the world are you? I'm just offf to bed as 23.15 here x

hey nimbec i have a terrible poas addiction too dont worry you are not alone! :haha: well 11dpo today.. tested and bfn :( definately thinking im out now! this whole tww thing is horrendous! :cry: 

im from scotland nimbec :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## weeyin09

it did make me giggle too which is maybe just as well, if I don't laugh think I will cry today !!

wantbb2 - I am also from Scotland, don't know about you but the weather we have just now is not improving my mood with all this tww & everything too !!


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> it did make me giggle too which is maybe just as well, if I don't laugh think I will cry today !!

I know how you feel, one minute i'm smiling the other one i'm absolutely angry and crying!! lol! :wacko:


----------



## weeyin09

ilovepiano said:


> I know how you feel, one minute i'm smiling the other one i'm absolutely angry and crying!! lol! :wacko:

aww it sucks lol we will get there in the end though I am getting annoyed with everyone lol people keep telling me ' just relax it will happen ' I seem to find that really really annoying :growlmad:

Everyone I know seemed to fall the first month............. right going to take my chill pill lol :lol:


----------



## nimbec

Ugh ladies i'm right with you today :( ugh really fed up! 

wantbb2 your not out yet honest when i had my chemical i didn't get a pos till CD13 and even then it was really faint!! your not out until witch shows! I know how you feel though i just wish it would hurry up and we'd know either way!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

:hugs::hugs: everyone x


----------



## ilovepiano

Weein09 and nimbec :hugs: to you


----------



## wantbb2

hey weeyin the weather totally sucks!! im from glasgow where abouts are you?

nimbec.. im trying to stay positive but all symptoms i had are totally gone now! my temp also went down a little today :( just in the same boat as everyone else really, fed up and wish the end of the tww would hurry up!! my OH doesnt like me coming on these sites he thinks im deluding myself :haha: what he doesnt understand is, it helps us women coming on here to have a vent and to talk about stuff they either arent interested in or just plain dont understand!! men!! 

:hugs: to you all ladies xxxxx


----------



## weeyin09

My brother and his gf are due their baby in Nov and my mother just walked in with a bag full of little baby grows, bibs etc very cute but talk about bad timing lol :wacko:


----------



## Pipinha

Hope everyone if ok, personally I feel like I'm out, dpo 9 bfn and my body still playing a cruel joke one me :cry:. All the symptoms but no bfp.
I've dreamed of being a mommy since I was a little girl and I just keep getting angels and now DH wants to stop, he doesn't want it anymore :cry:

Good luck to all of you
Baby :dust:


----------



## weeyin09

wantbb2 said:


> hey weeyin the weather totally sucks!! im from glasgow where abouts are you?

I am in Blackridge in west Lothian, hasn't rained so far today !! lol

I need this site, so glad I found it, my OH is on board with trying for a baby but when I talk ( and I do alot lol ) about symptoms etc he says he listens but the look on his face says different !! 

:hugs: to everyone today !!
Pipinha hopefully your DH will change his mind :hugs:


----------



## wantbb2

Pipinha said:


> Hope everyone if ok, personally I feel like I'm out, dpo 9 bfn and my body still playing a cruel joke one me :cry:. All the symptoms but no bfp.
> I've dreamed of being a mommy since I was a little girl and I just keep getting angels and now DH wants to stop, he doesn't want it anymore :cry:
> 
> Good luck to all of you
> Baby :dust:

aww pipinha hun... its still early yet dont count yourself out yet! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: think were all pretty much in the same boat today hun, fed up and tired of waiting :hissy: 
ttc is very stressful for all, and i think even i only concentrate on how im feeling most of the time and dont take into account how OH may be feeling..
sit down with hubby and have a chat, get all your anxieties and stress's out and maybe you'll both feel a bit better after a heart to heart.

Fx for you hun i hope this is your month :hugs: xxx


----------



## nimbec

Aww piphina so sorry but I agree sit down and have a propper chat as my oh gets a bit like that at times esp as we have lost a few :( I think they get a bit more upset than they let on so maybe if u sit and make a plan he may feel better? Have you both had any tests?


----------



## Pipinha

Yes, they found out the my thyroid does work properly( specially under pregnancy) started replacement one year ago( or two pregnancies ago) then I got pregnant with angel 5 and there was a huge chromosome fail with her and she died at week 12 and then Alexandra died in April less then 2 months til her due date because of a clot in her umbilical cord, I last felt her move on the morning of Friday 13th April before the 14th had started I had found out I didn't had a little girl with me any more but had gods most perfect little angel I was in labor for 3 days and lost over 2 liters blood when she was born ( DH was watching when they took me way to the OR and I just begged to hold my little angel before they toke me, I really thought he has going to lose wife and daughter in the same day and that I would die without holding my princess)


----------



## nimbec

oh my god piphinna I cannot begin to even imagine how you must feel. I'm just so so sorry ((((HUGS)))) That is truely awful for you all, i'm pleased you survived though and had a chance to see and cuddle your angel. There is nothing i can say that will help but just to say we are always here if you need to talk or just want a hug!!! 

Can the experts offer any light on the situation? or have you just been truely unlucky? No wonder you are feeling so low ((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## wantbb2

Pipinha said:


> Yes, they found out the my thyroid does work properly( specially under pregnancy) started replacement one year ago( or two pregnancies ago) then I got pregnant with angel 5 and there was a huge chromosome fail with her and she died at week 12 and then Alexandra died in April less then 2 months til her due date because of a clot in her umbilical cord, I last felt her move on the morning of Friday 13th April before the 14th had started I had found out I didn't had a little girl with me any more but had gods most perfect little angel I was in labor for 3 days and lost over 2 liters blood when she was born ( DH was watching when they took me way to the OR and I just begged to hold my little angel before they toke me, I really thought he has going to lose wife and daughter in the same day and that I would die without holding my princess)

So very sorry pipinha I felt like crying after reading this.. can't begin to imagine the heartbreak you've both been through :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pipinha

The first 4 angels (wich 3 of were at 12weeks and one at 6) where because of the hormonal imbalance that my thyroid causes and that is been treated but otherwise yes, I'm extremely unlucky. They said that they could see signs of compression in the umbilical cord (causing the clot that axficiated Alexandra- she was completely perfect and healthy the autopsy said) 

My life feels like a series of unfortunate events

I'm ready for my raibown now, to my hapelly ever after :cry:


----------



## HWPG

good morning!
you ladies are so strong - your endurance and persistence amazes me. i cannot imagine the grief you feel and the inner strength you have. you are role models for all of us. thank you.
today, my temp went down by 0.5. starting a new month; here we go! 
hugs to EVERYONE today!


----------



## weeyin09

:hugs: :hugs: Pipinha, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling or anyone who has been going through the same :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Pipinha nobody deserves a rainbow more than you!!! I'll keep everything crossed for you!!!! xxx


----------



## armymama2012

Pipinha, I only have 2 angels but I know at least some of your pain. We lost our son in October to an accident at 17 months old. We were crushed. Then almost 6 months later we had a miscarriage at 12 weeks because the baby stopped developing at 7 weeks. Been trying for a rainbow baby ever since AF started again back in late April.


----------



## Pipinha

I'm rooting for you armymama, for you and for everyone else in our group

Baby :dust: for all of you


----------



## weeyin09

Just wondering what is everyone doing to ttc ??

I have taken the simple route so far basically just making sure to DTD plenty !!

This will be us going into our 4th cycle and just wondered if there is anything else I should / could be doing to help.. or avoiding
I have done a bit of googling online but find so much conflicting info & if you avoided everything they say then wouldn't be bale to leave the house !!


----------



## wantbb2

I have suffered 2 loses myself.. an ectopic, had to have my left tube removed, and a miscarriage. The hospital said i was just unlucky, that lightening had struck me twice. I have an 11yr old son (my lil soldier boy) but my OH doesnt have any kids. He is an only child, so would love kids to carry on his family name, but unfortunetly his experience of pregnancy isnt good. Its so sad that people who want kids so badly have bad experiences. We had a couple of bad experience's, but when i read some of the stories on here it makes you realise that some people have been through alot worse. 
After reading some of the stories on here today, it has made me thankful for what i have. Life can be so cruel sometimes.

Ladies, i wish so much for all of you to get your rainbows!! Dont give up!! 
:hug: for all you xxxxx


----------



## Pipinha

Weeyin , Basically if you are both healthy, knowing when you ovulate and DtD should be enough, you can improve your chances with fertility friendly lubricant.
Just live heathy and enjoy each other. 
Up to a year on 1 time ttc is normal, if after a year you still have gotten pregnant, then you should have fertility tests done


----------



## nimbec

weein09 Well as you know there is tons off stuff, i've taken the approach of trying different things on diff cycles. I always temp and use opk's tho so i can time BD ! A couple of cycles ago i used softcups then preseed now this cycle SMEP, preseed (lots of it) the odd softcup and started reflexology. Taking prenatal vits and a teaspoon of manuka honey a day. They say to put cimamen with it but i can't stand it lol Oh and lastly i tried robitssuin to thin my cm as clomid has made me quite dry!! 

Apart from when witch is with me i don't eat suggary food, choc or have lots of caffene. In 2ww i drink mostly water no caffene at all . Yes its miserable!!!! 

If no positive this cycle then i will eat and drink as i please on the next one!! Hope thats helped a little!!


----------



## nimbec

oh i meant to say i've been ttc for a long time and only recently tried all the additional stuff. I don't 0 without clomid :( 

Most importantly don't let it become a chore to you and partner! :)


----------



## weeyin09

I did use a clear blue opk the first cycle & I got my smiley face pretty much when my calendar app I have on my phone said I would so was pretty accurate, I have really short cycles but what I find strange is I was on BC for 10 years until last OCT and we started ttc in April, up until the first month we ttc I never had any symptoms for the tww after o so the first month I was convinced I was pregnant, so I guess I just hadn't noticed and yet them seem to be pretty strong !! My bbs hurt just walking down the stairs today !! 

What about staying lying down after dtd etc does anyone think that makes a diff ?
Just hate feeling like maybe I am not doing enough, poor oh has been told not to do loads of stuff lol


----------



## nimbec

haha yes my oh is like 'for gods sake WOMAN!' yes i lie down for at least 25mins after sex but usually all night as we do it more at night....there is evidence for and against but i think its worth doing just to help with gravity ;)


----------



## weeyin09

ha you have to feel a bit sorry for them really !! poor guys :haha:

I'm sure my bbs think they are pregnant I have really blue veins on my aerola now which is new, our bodies don't half like to mess with us..

Still least I have cheered up since this morning lol


----------



## bubbles82

weeyin09 said:


> ha you have to feel a bit sorry for them really !! poor guys :haha:
> 
> I'm sure my bbs think they are pregnant I have really blue veins on my aerola now which is new, our bodies don't half like to mess with us..
> 
> Still least I have cheered up since this morning lol

I noticed the blue vein thing today too, but convinced myself they were probably there all along and I just never really noticed!


----------



## weeyin09

see I have been checking, kinda like stalking my bbs lol

I noticed couple days ago I had some on my bbs and asked oh to check incase I was goin mad plus no one knows them like him lol

and now today, not this morning, this has happened some point during the day they are on my areolas too and really noticeable, bbs are killing me too just walking around is hurting

I defo feel like af just round the corner though so no idea what going on !!


----------



## Steph82

weeyin09 said:


> see I have been checking, kinda like stalking my bbs lol
> 
> I noticed couple days ago I had some on my bbs and asked oh to check incase I was goin mad plus no one knows them like him lol
> 
> and now today, not this morning, this has happened some point during the day they are on my areolas too and really noticeable, bbs are killing me too just walking around is hurting
> 
> I defo feel like af just round the corner though so no idea what going on !!

Weeyin I feel you! My bbs didnt hurt at all this week and i woke up this morning with them pretty sore. Now (as the day progresses), I wish I had a second bra with me, because every step is killing me ahaha :haha:


----------



## weeyin09

haha glad I am not alone !! Going up and down the stairs in my work is like some kind of cruel torture :haha:


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies! you make me smile. 
somedays i feel for OH, others i'm like, "you really dont have it that bad". other than going the bathroom, i try to lie down after dtd. and i def leave my pos OPK out for him to see, just so he knows the spotlight is on him! i've been taking vit B complex this month, and i made an appt today to have my 7dpo progesterone blood levels checked as well (in august). my annual exam is in september and i want the result when i get there, not ordered after the visit. i'll go armed with temp charts, opks, prog levels - just in case.... :) it helps to have something be "in charge of" when you're ttc, yes? cause it feels like so many other things are out of our control.


----------



## ilovepiano

Pipinha my heart goes out to you, you definitely deserve a BFP soon! :hugs:


Did my bb's grow a size or two this week?? i feel them so heavy!!! fingers crossed although this could be leading to a mega-AF aswell lol!


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> I'm out too. Been for a wee twice and there's definitely a tinge of colour. Don't understand it really, had different cramps, heartburn, backache...my body hates me! I've bought the fertility monitor so hopefully that will make a difference next month. Although we did it for days before I ovulated and the day after so not sure what else we can do!
> 
> So you took my advice! :) where did you buy it from? and can i ask you how much it cost? sorry but i'm very interested. Use it, and within a couple of cycles (i hope it won't be long) it will "get used" to your system and should guide you accordingly. That's what my friend says - and reviews as well.
> 
> i'm 14dpo today. bb's are full... no pain... we'll see. AF should appear on Saturday. i hope it stays away, far far away!Click to expand...

Hi ilovepiano. I did! Got a brand new one plus 20 test sticks for £79 off eBay. Hopefully it'll come in time to use this cycle. I need something-starting to want to avoid half of my friends just to escape the baby talk. Feel awful.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, hope ur all ok.. I'm plodding along.. Big sickly but nothing major.. Found I'm very tired and easily out of breath..,

Just to note in response to previous comments I def stayed on my back n propped hips up with a pillow after dtd this cycle and kept swimmersin all night..def half hour if in day..didn't want to go for a wee lol... I used clear blue o predictor with smiley faces.. Dtd 2x before smiley. On both days of smileys and odd 2 days after.. I had pre 
Natal vitamins and selenium and zinc supplements..n folic n omega 3, ate loads of fruit, particularly pineapple ..the core yuck lol.. Stopped all caffeine ... Then got my bfp 9dpo....

Hope this might help some of u ..

Hope u gets ur little beans soon n pray my little bean sticks.. So nervous :( :hugs:xx hugs..


----------



## armymama2012

I just had some throbbing lower back pain on the left side and now i have a dull ache on the right side of my abdomen. I also have a stabbing pain


----------



## armymama2012

in my left breast. anyone know anything about this?


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Sadly i have the back pain, sore breast, and morning nausea....i bet af is around the corner for me :/ good luck armymama!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Apple111 said:


> Hi ladies, hope ur all ok.. I'm plodding along.. Big sickly but nothing major.. Found I'm very tired and easily out of breath..,
> 
> Just to note in response to previous comments I def stayed on my back n propped hips up with a pillow after dtd this cycle and kept swimmersin all night..def half hour if in day..didn't want to go for a wee lol... I used clear blue o predictor with smiley faces.. Dtd 2x before smiley. On both days of smileys and odd 2 days after.. I had pre
> Natal vitamins and selenium and zinc supplements..n folic n omega 3, ate loads of fruit, particularly pineapple ..the core yuck lol.. Stopped all caffeine ... Then got my bfp 9dpo....
> 
> Hope this might help some of u ..
> 
> Hope u gets ur little beans soon n pray my little bean sticks.. So nervous :( :hugs:xx hugs..

Thanks for the help! Praying for you apple!!!!


----------



## Apple111

Pipihna ... There are no words .. X x hugs xx


----------



## Nightnurse

> my OH is on board with trying for a baby but when I talk ( and I do alot lol ) about symptoms etc he says he listens but the look on his face says different !!


*Lol My DF is exactly like that and then I get mad and think that he doesnt want this as bad as me, keep pressing on sister,we will get our babies soon *


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> Hi ilovepiano. I did! Got a brand new one plus 20 test sticks for £79 off eBay. Hopefully it'll come in time to use this cycle. I need something-starting to want to avoid half of my friends just to escape the baby talk. Feel awful.

I think it's the same package i've pinpointed lol! :) good luck! and i know how you feel when all your friends have a little bundle to talk about!!!

My breasts are super full today and a bit sore, i can fill the glands one by one, but this happens as well before AF and i feel like i've gained 3kgs- bloated, ugh!


----------



## pinktiara

My AF is due in 3 days and holy am I ever bloated I look pregnant already lmao. Im super cranky but have been nauseous i dont usually get that before AF guess we shall see in 3 days!


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies i have to confess i poas this morning! so much for waiting till at least tomorrow or saturday was the plan. I got a temp rise this morning and couldn't resist of course BFN :( silly me 9dpo or 11dpo (FF changed its mind) so now i really am going to try and wait!! 

hope your all ok!!


----------



## twotogo

Well, I started spotting this morning, so I think I'm out. I won't say that for certain until the :witch: arrives in all her stinkin' glory. But I'm pretty sure :cry:


----------



## weeyin09

Hay ladies, hope everyone is feeling okay today
I am still waiting on the :witch: to arrive.... hate all the waiting :growlmad:

:dust: to us all


----------



## nimbec

Two2go i'm sorry dazmn witch grrrr

Weeyin09 what dpo are you?


----------



## weeyin09

i am 13dpo so expecting her anytime now lol
I have quite short cycles, since we started ttc the first one was 26 days, then 24, then 23 so this one could be anything I suppose as this is cycle day 24, just being impatient now lol


----------



## wantbb2

Morning ladies, 12dpo :bfn: for me :hissy: if i dont see at least a faint line 2moro im counting myself out!! sick of staring at bfn's every day :nope: 
wish the witch would hurry up if she's coming so i can move on to next cycle feel as if my life's been on hold the last two weeks xxxxx


----------



## bubbles82

wantbb2 said:


> Morning ladies, 12dpo :bfn: for me :hissy: if i dont see at least a faint line 2moro im counting myself out!! sick of staring at bfn's every day :nope:
> wish the witch would hurry up if she's coming so i can move on to next cycle feel as if my life's been on hold the last two weeks xxxxx

Good luck! Hope you see something tomorrow, your temps are still nice and high! No idea what's going on with mine they seem all over the place!


----------



## ilovepiano

I'm sorry for all the BFN's and i think i'm going to add one to the list soon-ish! 15dpo today (i have a 17 day Lp)


----------



## bubbles82

ilovepiano said:


> I'm sorry for all the BFN's and i think i'm going to add one to the list soon-ish! 15dpo today (i have a 17 day Lp)

Stay positive! You're still in the game!


----------



## wantbb2

thanks bubbles, it just gets soooo frustrating at times.. im sick of poas for nothing! not much use with charts this is my first month temping/charting so im still learning what looks good and what doesnt xxxx


----------



## bubbles82

wantbb2 said:


> thanks bubbles, it just gets soooo frustrating at times.. im sick of poas for nothing! not much use with charts this is my first month temping/charting so im still learning what looks good and what doesnt xxxx

Yeah it's my first time charting too so still learning what's good and what's normal for me, but as long as they're still up high it's all good!


----------



## wantbb2

I'm feeling quite bitchy today, bit the head off my OH this morning for messing with my pile of folded clothes think he's glad he's Woking til 7 tonight! I'm off out for a bit of retail therapy to see if I can get rid of my stress head.. I'll check in later have a nice day ladies xxxxxx


----------



## weeyin09

Well that's the :witch: here for me :cry: 
Just spotting at the moment but too late for ib...

Never mind keeping optimistic for this cycle 

fx for everyone still waiting


----------



## HWPG

weeyin09 said:


> Well that's the :witch: here for me :cry:
> Just spotting at the moment but too late for ib...
> 
> Never mind keeping optimistic for this cycle
> 
> fx for everyone still waiting

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> Hi ilovepiano. I did! Got a brand new one plus 20 test sticks for £79 off eBay. Hopefully it'll come in time to use this cycle. I need something-starting to want to avoid half of my friends just to escape the baby talk. Feel awful.
> 
> I think it's the same package i've pinpointed lol! :) good luck! and i know how you feel when all your friends have a little bundle to talk about!!!
> 
> My breasts are super full today and a bit sore, i can fill the glands one by one, but this happens as well before AF and i feel like i've gained 3kgs- bloated, ugh!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it makes a difference. I've read on the clearblue website that you use it from day one of your cycle but them read somewhere else you can use it up until day five for that cycle. is day one from spotting or full flow anybody know? If spotting I'm on day 3, if full I'm on day 2! Got my results from the hsg on Aug 20th so maybe i'll be starting on clomid For my September cycle. Some good news has to be on the way soon! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## twotogo

Okay, now I'm confused. I stopped spotting. Usually, I will spot for 1/2 a day before AF decends, and usually it's a heavier spotting. I was just lightly spotting, and now it's stopped. This usually doesn't happen. But I'm sure I'm still out. I just wish AF would show up and put me out of my misery. :coffee:


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> Hi ilovepiano. I did! Got a brand new one plus 20 test sticks for £79 off eBay. Hopefully it'll come in time to use this cycle. I need something-starting to want to avoid half of my friends just to escape the baby talk. Feel awful.
> 
> I think it's the same package i've pinpointed lol! :) good luck! and i know how you feel when all your friends have a little bundle to talk about!!!
> 
> My breasts are super full today and a bit sore, i can fill the glands one by one, but this happens as well before AF and i feel like i've gained 3kgs- bloated, ugh!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it makes a difference. I've read on the clearblue website that you use it from day one of your cycle but them read somewhere else you can use it up until day five for that cycle. is day one from spotting or full flow anybody know? If spotting I'm on day 3, if full I'm on day 2! Got my results from the hsg on Aug 20th so maybe i'll be starting on clomid For my September cycle. Some good news has to be on the way soon! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Pipinha

twotogo said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. I stopped spotting. Usually, I will spot for 1/2 a day before AF decends, and usually it's a heavier spotting. I was just lightly spotting, and now it's stopped. This usually doesn't happen. But I'm sure I'm still out. I just wish AF would show up and put me out of my misery. :coffee:

Maybe the :witch: isn't coming and the spotting was a little bean getting confortable. Fx
Baby :dust:


----------



## twotogo

Pipinha said:


> twotogo said:
> 
> 
> Okay, now I'm confused. I stopped spotting. Usually, I will spot for 1/2 a day before AF decends, and usually it's a heavier spotting. I was just lightly spotting, and now it's stopped. This usually doesn't happen. But I'm sure I'm still out. I just wish AF would show up and put me out of my misery. :coffee:
> 
> Maybe the :witch: isn't coming and the spotting was a little bean getting confortable. Fx
> Baby :dust:Click to expand...

That would be wonderful! I think I'm just going to throw myself into some project and get my mind off of everything! Now.... what project can I come up with???


----------



## Pipinha

Redo the bathroom, dig a pool in the backyard, reorganize the cellar, clean the attic, create some Xmas decorations... Lol
Good luck


----------



## twotogo

Pipinha said:


> Redo the bathroom, dig a pool in the backyard, reorganize the cellar, clean the attic, create some Xmas decorations... Lol
> Good luck

Actually, my husband and I were talking this morning about redoing the bathroom. LOL Maybe I'll go ahead. :haha:


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry for af showing for Some of u:( I was devastated last month... Other ladies.. It's not over till it's over.. Big hugs and sending lots of baby dust your way.. Xx


----------



## Apple111

Ps.. Would be really nice if we kept this thread going.. Feel like ur all my pals xx


----------



## nimbec

I'll be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! feeling a bit chirpy now as bought a puppy today :) xx


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Yay nimbec!!!! What kind did you get?!


----------



## nimbec

A 10 week old chihuaua puppy :) :) he's coming home saturday im sooooooo excited!! i'm a big softy he'll be spoilt rotten - i'm just on line choosing all his gear including his clothes lol lol He's the same size as a sky tv remote at the moment!!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy the puppy!!!!!!!!

Ugh...going from bad to worse....dh went to get his sperm count check with his regular physical and came back that for his age he has low testosterone levels (hes going to be 38)....anyone have experience with this?? He has to change his diet completely and take fish oil etc....guess this explains why there are no kids....any i fo would help! 

Thanks girls!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Any info not i fo....lol


----------



## weeyin09

I'm going to throw myself into project lose some weight & get fit, take my mind of symptoms & cycles lol

Hope we are going to be seeing more :bfp: here soon ladies !!


----------



## nimbec

oh hun i'm sorry :( i dont know anytghing about it sorry...maybe post in assisted conception forum as lots of them have sperm issues...(((HUGS)))


----------



## wantbb2

Apple111 said:


> Ps.. Would be really nice if we kept this thread going.. Feel like ur all my pals xx

Hey Apple I'll still be here :) how you feeling? You still feeling stressed? :hug: to you 

Well I feel like af might be coming, have that feeling in my belly :( although what's weird is I always spot for couple days before af and I've had nothing! I'm 12dpo today n bfn... My sister says my chart looks good, and she doesn't usually get a bfp until 13dpo so al give it another go 2moro and if nothing I defo think I'm out! 

Got myself a bargain today, got a new coat in the sale for a fiver! Woo :)

Hugs and babydust to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> A 10 week old chihuaua puppy :) :) he's coming home saturday im sooooooo excited!! i'm a big softy he'll be spoilt rotten - i'm just on line choosing all his gear including his clothes lol lol He's the same size as a sky tv remote at the moment!!

Awwww!!!! how cute!! i have a chihuahua as well, he's 3 yrs old and he's very naughty!!! good luck! don't buy too many clothes as they grow up quickly out of them but enjoy! :winkwink:


----------



## ilovepiano

And yes it would be nice if this thread continues on! maybe change the title? but i don't know to what! lol!


----------



## bubbles82

nimbec said:


> I'll be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! feeling a bit chirpy now as bought a puppy today :) xx

PUPPPPYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pipinha

I will also stay around, but I'm not trying next month if no luck this month... Going to be away from OH all month

Lots of baby :dust: for everyone


----------



## wantbb2

Evening ladies, I've been reading a lot that bfp after 14dpo often results in chemical/miscarriage is this true? But to balance it out I've also read lots of success stories of bfp after then! It's all very confusing and so much conflicting info out there... "xxxx


----------



## bubbles82

wantbb2 said:


> Evening ladies, I've been reading a lot that bfp after 14dpo often results in chemical/miscarriage is this true? But to balance it out I've also read lots of success stories of bfp after then! It's all very confusing and so much conflicting info out there... "xxxx

I have no idea if that's true but it doesn't sound right to me, I would've thought chemical pregnancies are more likely when getting BFPs earlier as the reason more people know about them these days is due to there being increasing amounts of more sensitive tests on the market so people get BFPs sooner whereas before if they had a chemical more people didn't know about it as the pregnancy had already naturally ended and they just got AF. I think it's highly unlikely to be related to miscarriages later on too but that's just my opinion.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I am so anxious to test now! I went to the bathroom and had pink spotting! I hope it is implantation bleeding. My CM was pink-tinged.


----------



## bubbles82

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, I am so anxious to test now! I went to the bathroom and had pink spotting! I hope it is implantation bleeding. My CM was pink-tinged.

Good luck! I'm feeling out already as I keep reading about implantation bleeding but I've not had any!


----------



## HWPG

hi! wow, everyone has a lot going on! 
yay nimbec, a puppy! love!
ttcjones, i agree that you should hop onto another forum. my ex had something similar but with NO sperm. i'm under the impression it's similar to women with low progesterone, so a medication and (like you said) diet change, but shouldnt be anything invasive..... keep us posted huni!
good luck to all the other ladies still waiting!!!! you can still get your BFPs!
i was all in a bad mood today: sad frustrated cramps tired - a hot mess! but a 4 hour nap can do a lot for anyone! i'm off to dinner and maybe the hot tub at the hotel :) cheers!


----------



## nimbec

bubbles dont worry lots and lots of women get bfp's without implantation bleeding it is certainly not a prerequisit! so dont panic you are still in!! :)


----------



## bubbles82

nimbec said:


> bubbles dont worry lots and lots of women get bfp's without implantation bleeding it is certainly not a prerequisit! so dont panic you are still in!! :)

Aw thanks I hope so but I'm just not feeling it, I think my optimism ran out already :( I was really hoping for a temp rise this morning but it just stayed about the same. I tried to stay positive by thinking at least it's still above the coverline, but then I realised tonight that it's about the same as the temps at the start of my chart when AF was here so I'm worried she's on the way already :(


----------



## armymama2012

bubbles, I didnt have any implantation bleeding with my daughter and she was perfectly healthy. She is almost 15 months old now and making me smile.


----------



## bubbles82

armymama2012 said:


> bubbles, I didnt have any implantation bleeding with my daughter and she was perfectly healthy. She is almost 15 months old now and making me smile.

Ah that's good to hear! I kind of wasn't expecting to have any even I did get my BFP as I never have any spotting and I know some people get it before AF etc


----------



## wantbb2

good advice bubbles i'll go with what you said :) lol xxx


----------



## babymabey

nimbec said:


> I'll be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! feeling a bit chirpy now as bought a puppy today :) xx

That is awesome:thumbup:, what kind of dog did you get? :happydance: My DH and I have 2 Toy Fox Terriers that we adore. They will always be our first kids. :happydance:


----------



## weeyin09

Morning Ladies, hope everyone okay today.
Anyone going to poas today ? fx for you all.

I have invested in the cb fertility monitor, hoping it arrives on time to use this cycle as I read as long as you set up by cd 5 it's ok
I'm not actually sure will make a diff for me as I already know when I ovulate etc but worth a shot...

:dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

Good morning to you all, i'm still waiting... what a long wait a 17 day Lp is!!!!! Gosh!!!!!!


----------



## Apple111

Morning ladies, hope ur all doing ok...anyone testing today ? Hugs x+ dust xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> Morning ladies, hope ur all doing ok...anyone testing today ? Hugs x+ dust xxx

Hi Apple, how are you feeling today? i'm not testing today, i'll just keep hoping till the end. AF is due on Sat... hope it stays away. i'm not keen on testing after i got a BFN last sunday, so till AF shows i'm living in the little hope that remains :coffee:


----------



## wantbb2

13dpo big fat negative with a big fat temp drop :cry:


----------



## nimbec

Wantbb2 noooooo damn witch i'm so sorry :( BUT there is still a tiny hope until she arrives!!


----------



## wantbb2

Thanks nimbec :hugs: 

Thinking this witch is defo on her way.. I have some serious backache this morning :( just wish she would hurry up already so I can move to next cycle and stop dragging this darn ttw on forever! Ugh! 
:hug: to you all gl if anyone else testing xxxxx


----------



## bubbles82

Feeling seriously fed up today. I know I'm not out til the witch shows and all the usual stuff I'd come on and tell others who'd lost a bit of hope, but I can't get the idea out of my head that my temps should have seriously gone up by now for a BFP. I know I haven't been sleeping well and that could effect it, but I don't think it would make such a big difference, and even though it's only very slightly, they are going down. Just wish AF could come now if she was on her way so I could start all over again, not wait another 4 or 5 days watching my chart drop. :(


----------



## nimbec

Aww hun i know the feeling but as you know they are above the cover line so don't panic just yet!! Have you compared yours to other pg charts on FF? you'll see lots of pg charts have low temps too.....makes me feel better sometimes :) ((((HUGS))))


----------



## bubbles82

nimbec said:


> Aww hun i know the feeling but as you know they are above the cover line so don't panic just yet!! Have you compared yours to other pg charts on FF? you'll see lots of pg charts have low temps too.....makes me feel better sometimes :) ((((HUGS))))

I tried to do that but looked at loads of pg charts and could only see ones were there is an obvious rise even if it's a slow one. I know they're still above the coverline but they're kind of level with my AF temps from the start of the cycle which doesn't fill me with hope!


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs:


----------



## Steph82

bubbles82 said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Aww hun i know the feeling but as you know they are above the cover line so don't panic just yet!! Have you compared yours to other pg charts on FF? you'll see lots of pg charts have low temps too.....makes me feel better sometimes :) ((((HUGS))))
> 
> I tried to do that but looked at loads of pg charts and could only see ones were there is an obvious rise even if it's a slow one. I know they're still above the coverline but they're kind of level with my AF temps from the start of the cycle which doesn't fill me with hope!Click to expand...



Bubbles,

Look at my chart! I went down way below the average at 11dpo and my spike was only because I was deathly ill over the weekend!


----------



## Pipinha

Steph82 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Aww hun i know the feeling but as you know they are above the cover line so don't panic just yet!! Have you compared yours to other pg charts on FF? you'll see lots of pg charts have low temps too.....makes me feel better sometimes :) ((((HUGS))))
> 
> I tried to do that but looked at loads of pg charts and could only see ones were there is an obvious rise even if it's a slow one. I know they're still above the coverline but they're kind of level with my AF temps from the start of the cycle which doesn't fill me with hope!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bubbles,
> 
> Look at my chart! I went down way below the average at 11dpo and my spike was only because I was deathly ill over the weekend!Click to expand...

Btw congratulations steph
Sticky baby :dust:


----------



## Steph82

Pipinha said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Aww hun i know the feeling but as you know they are above the cover line so don't panic just yet!! Have you compared yours to other pg charts on FF? you'll see lots of pg charts have low temps too.....makes me feel better sometimes :) ((((HUGS))))
> 
> I tried to do that but looked at loads of pg charts and could only see ones were there is an obvious rise even if it's a slow one. I know they're still above the coverline but they're kind of level with my AF temps from the start of the cycle which doesn't fill me with hope!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bubbles,
> 
> Look at my chart! I went down way below the average at 11dpo and my spike was only because I was deathly ill over the weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> Btw congratulations steph
> Sticky baby :dust:Click to expand...


Thank you :hugs:

FXd and lots of :dust:


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

hey girls! can anyone help me?? i just poas and wanted to put it on this page and get your opinion on it~ part of me thinks im just imagining things! thanks so much!!!


----------



## Steph82

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> hey girls! can anyone help me?? i just poas and wanted to put it on this page and get your opinion on it~ part of me thinks im just imagining things! thanks so much!!!

Please post it :thumbup:


----------



## Mizztina14

Hey every1..just wanted to know if I can join...AF is due according to my days calendar that hasn't failed me yet..but anywho one night I was laying n bed with on OH n started having pain in lower abdomen on the left side..which is not normal for me.then lately my nipples have been tingling like crzy n alil sore,I've been having lower back pressure and can stay awake to save my life lol...also my OH was a little sick 2 days n a row n has been very tired been that he's not a guy that sleeps once he wakes up...but now he's been sleeping more n more..hmmmmm.n I also been having pressure n my lower abdomen when I sneeze n light headaches...hopefully these r gud signs due. To the fact my OH want a baby..but then again if AF is letting me know she's on her way ill take that too since my OH REALLY wants to wait till about a yr to have a bump.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Steph82 said:


> tccjonesbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! can anyone help me?? i just poas and wanted to put it on this page and get your opinion on it~ part of me thinks im just imagining things! thanks so much!!!
> 
> Please post it :thumbup:Click to expand...

how exactly do i post it?? lol


----------



## Steph82

I think that you can go to "Post reply" and attach it there...

The little paperclip in the top row, next to the smily.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

<a href="https://s1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj531/khill886/?action=view&amp;current=1343311328.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj531/khill886/1343311328.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

finally got it to work! it says i would only be 3 wks 4 days.....too early???


----------



## bubbles82

Steph82 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Aww hun i know the feeling but as you know they are above the cover line so don't panic just yet!! Have you compared yours to other pg charts on FF? you'll see lots of pg charts have low temps too.....makes me feel better sometimes :) ((((HUGS))))
> 
> I tried to do that but looked at loads of pg charts and could only see ones were there is an obvious rise even if it's a slow one. I know they're still above the coverline but they're kind of level with my AF temps from the start of the cycle which doesn't fill me with hope!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bubbles,
> 
> Look at my chart! I went down way below the average at 11dpo and my spike was only because I was deathly ill over the weekend!Click to expand...

Aw thanks chick, that's made me feel slightly better, although I still think yours looks a lot more promising that mine! Congratulations!


----------



## Steph82

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> View attachment 447293
> 
> 
> finally got it to work! it says i would only be 3 wks 4 days.....too early???

I see something!!! It's still very early though. You should test again Friday! Mine showed up 3w 7d (and it was faint).


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Steph82 said:


> tccjonesbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 447293
> 
> 
> finally got it to work! it says i would only be 3 wks 4 days.....too early???
> 
> I see something!!! It's still very early though. You should test again Friday! Mine showed up 3w 7d (and it was faint).Click to expand...

Thanks!!! do you think it would show up on a digital?? I tested monday night after i had some spotting so this is a TOTAL surprise! i would of been so sure it would come out negative i poas this morning for "fun":haha:


----------



## Mizztina14

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> View attachment 447293
> 
> 
> finally got it to work! it says i would only be 3 wks 4 days.....too early???

I can see it a little but yea if it says ur only 3wks then its too soon but I got my FX that u are...I'm just waiting to see wat tomorrow brings me AF or Bfp


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

its funny how BAD that comes out....im sitting here with the test an arms length away and i can see the two lines lol


----------



## wantbb2

hey ladies, how you all doing?

Just back from my friends house, she has a 5 month old baby so i was on feeding duties :) she's so adorable full of smiles.. Cant wait for it to be my turn. Wish the :witch: would hurry up now i just want to move on to next cycle. I'm glad i started temping/charting, its good to get to know how your body works. I know next cycle now there's a few things i could do a bit better and we could also have fitted in more B'Ding this cycle but hey ho its all a learning curve. I have acted like a total crazy lady this month :s i'm going to try and chill out a bit next cycle.. i say TRY but i'll probably be just as bad! :haha: i do need to try though, feel like i havent been out as much or spoke to people as much this past two weeks, i can't just put my life on hold. Its so hard though, your every waking moment seems to be consumed with ttc. 

Anyway, :hug: to you all gorgeous ladies wishing you all lots of :babydust: xxxxxx


----------



## Pipinha

ttcjonesbaby congratulations, it's faint but it's a :bfp:

sticky baby :dust:


----------



## Jcliff

Looks promising!


----------



## Pipinha

so how many :bfp: so far? how many are really out this month and how many are still in the running?

Sticky baby :dust: and may the :witch: stay away


----------



## babymabey

I really need some advice. So last Friday I took 2 pregnancy tests from First Response and got positives, on Sun I took one from E.P.T and it looked negative or a very faint positive, on Tuesday I took the Clear Blue digital and it said pregnant (picture by my name), then today messing around I took the last E.P.T and it was either negative or very faint positive.
Is the E.P.T test just defective? Granted I did take the one today at 4 in the afternoon after drinking loads of water all day, and when I took it I didn't have much urine (sorry if TMI) I am kind of freaking out trying to figure out what is going on.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wantbb2

babymabey said:


> I really need some advice. So last Friday I took 2 pregnancy tests from First Response and got positives, on Sun I took one from E.P.T and it looked negative or a very faint positive, on Tuesday I took the Clear Blue digital and it said pregnant (picture by my name), then today messing around I took the last E.P.T and it was either negative or very faint positive.
> Is the E.P.T test just defective? Granted I did take the one today at 4 in the afternoon after drinking loads of water all day, and when I took it I didn't have much urine (sorry if TMI) I am kind of freaking out trying to figure out what is going on.
> Any help would be much appreciated.

hey babymaybe dont panic :hugs: maybe the ept are just defective like you said, you've had your positive on a digi and 2 others so sounds like the ept's are at fault. i'm no expert so maybe the other ladies would offer better advice but from what ive read/heard frer and digi's are really reliable :thumbup: try a diff brand and test again just to put your mind at rest.. 

:hug: to you xxx


----------



## HWPG

ok, so i tried to go back thru the thread, and i apologize if i didnt catch everyone, but it seems like our BFPs are: Apple (which is awesome cause she started the thread!), Babymabey, Steph, and tccjones. Yes? otherwise, it seems like we've got some still waiting and some onto August...


----------



## Pipinha

:sad1: started spotting, so I think I'm out. 
But on the other hand, I never spot before Af, and usually have really bad cramps when the :witch: comes and the day before ( have had some mild cramping but not at all like the Af) third thing that makes me think is I'm never late, but she also ever comes early. My cycle is like a clock, 26 days on the dot.

My cover line temperature is 36.5

What do you girls think?

I guess I'll have a better idea in the morning

Sticky baby :dust:


----------



## babymabey

Pipinha said:


> :sad1: started spotting, so I think I'm out.
> But on the other hand, I never spot before Af, and usually have really bad cramps when the :witch: comes and the day before ( have had some mild cramping but not at all like the Af) third thing that makes me think is I'm never late, but she also ever comes early. My cycle is like a clock, 26 days on the dot.
> 
> My cover line temperature is 36.5
> 
> What do you girls think?
> 
> I guess I'll have a better idea in the morning
> 
> Sticky baby :dust:

I have my fingers crossed for you :flower: I hope you get your :bfp: soon :angel:


----------



## Bjs2005

HWPG said:


> ok, so i tried to go back thru the thread, and i apologize if i didnt catch everyone, but it seems like our BFPs are: Apple (which is awesome cause she started the thread!), Babymabey, Steph, and tccjones. Yes? otherwise, it seems like we've got some still waiting and some onto August...

I got my bfp!


----------



## HWPG

Bjs2005 said:


> I got my bfp!

sorry i missed you! i didnt go back far enough! so that's 5 (?) !!! nice!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, congrats new bfp,s n good luck ladies still waiting:hugs:

I'm doing ok , although back is really giving me some jip in the mornings.. It did this with my little boy but not until about 3 months..according to last cycle i think Im roughly 4+3 now.. Oh really hadn't said much since we got bfp, he wont let me lift anything n things but not spoke about it much. I know it's because of mc.. But last night he said he really wants to be a daddy again .. And can't wait for a cuddle and just hopes everything is ok:) .. He also txt me at work and asked how's the bean doing?x ( not quite a bean yet ;)) I'm glad he seems to be getting head round it a little..

I keep getting small amounts of White discharge sorry for tmi and then panicking thinking I'm going to see blood :( I'm getting pms type symptoms in tummy sometimes which again freaks me out... I'm constantly checking myself..and have done 6 hpt so far..all bfp , but then panicked because lines
were not that dark. Gonna have to stop doing them.. Freaking myself out girls!! 
I got upset last night at thought of going through mc again... Sure it's hormones as well..still not told anyone.. Glad got all u on here.

I said to oh yesterday that I was really sickly in day and he said jokingly .. Don't milk it..!!..,:) He got 
told to shut up n don't even go there lol.. We were joking but I think he got the hint i meant every word ha:)

Pleae stick little bean...xxxxx we love u very much already xx

Hugs n dust to everyone xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Good morning ladies, sorry to ruin your good mood by my comments but i'm totally feeling energy-less this morn!! it is the day prior to AF and i feel really uncomfortable and extremely tired, i can barely walk.... i sound like an old lady lol!! However, i hope that if the :witch: is around the corner, she'll just hurry up so that i feel better soon enough. right now i just feel like going to :sleep:


Update:- the :witch: has just made her appearance... i thought so, so the 12dpo BFN was correct after all, oh well! at least i had no spotting this cycle which is good as the polypse went away and everything seems to be fine!


----------



## nimbec

I'm sorry ilovepiano hope you feel a bit better today!!

Well i'm not too excited as i'm terrified i'll loose it as i've had chemicals previously but i got my bfp this morning!!!!! YEY!!!!! Off to docs for blood test and praying its a sticky bean!!!!! Honestly ladies tho i'm not excited yet as i darnt let myself as its so devastating when you loose them. I'm so scared girls!


----------



## CaptainMummy

BJs... CONGRATS!
And ttcjones I can definitely see a second line there.. test again in a few days and I bet you have a nice BFP!

I also POAS this morning, after feeling miserable because I didnt think I o'd etc and because this was my first cycle off BC.
Well... there is a veeeerrryyy faint second line, it came up within 2 minutes and I couldnt quite believe my eyes. I am not getting my hopes up but I am going to go and get a FRER and test in a couple of days as I used an Asda own brand... I am slightly excited though!

Congrats to all those with their :bfp:!!

Edited.. added my test.. the line is the faintest line ive ever seen... it was so faint that I threw it in the bin and didnt keep it. Im definitely not telling OH yet as I am soo not sure if its my BFP... please wish me luck ladies! I dont even know if you can see the line in the pics!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 18









Untitled.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou and best of luck hun keep us updayed!!!!


----------



## Pipinha

congratulations nimbec and mrsmurphy

sticky baby :dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

Nimbec, Mrs Murphy, Congrats and good luck!!!!!! :)

my Af is not in full force yet, it was mild brownish spotting this morn, nothing more, but it could be just round the corner. However we'll see. i'll continue hoping till the very end but not putting my hopes up, also i'm so exhausted!!! i'll make sure i have a good afternoon nap when i arrive home from work!


----------



## weeyin09

Congrats all the new bfp's sticky baby :dust: !!

I am waiting on my cb fertility monitor to arrive, paid for guaranteed delivery today so better come !! lol I read that you need to start by cd5 so I need it today mr postman, if he comes & he doesn't have it i'm gonna go all :ninja:
on him !! 

Ilovepiano - fx crossed for you hun that the :witch: stays away !


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> Ilovepiano - fx crossed for you hun that the :witch: stays away !

Thanks! :) i don't think she'll stay away but that's ok now... i'll order the cb fertility monitor today or tomorrow. i don't think it'll come in time for this cycle as well, but, better late than never!


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats nimbec & mrsmurphy! I think this has become quite a lucky thread! :)


----------



## wantbb2

Big congrats nimbec and mrsmurphy!! 

Nimbec I'm so happy for you huni :hugs: really praying for a sticky bean for you, you deserve it huni! 

Sticky babydust to all you ladies xxxxx


----------



## HWPG

yay nimbec and mrsmurphy! that puts us at 7 bfps, whoa! congrats all around!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

CONGRATS nimbec and mrsmurphy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bjs2005

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!! I am so excited for everyone and praying that they are sticky beans! FX for all those still waiting!


----------



## Hopeful H

I can't believe all these bfps!! So excited for you all! CD4 and counting (with my new CB monitor)...its going to be a long month!!


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations on all the :bfp:

I'm out this month. AF turned up this morning. GL to everyone else who is starting another cycle.


----------



## HWPG

cd5 for me, if people want to stick around..... hint, hint....


----------



## nimbec

I'll stick around and support you! :)


----------



## weeyin09

I'm cd3 now, got my cbfm so fx this will be the month :D


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU GIRLS TRYING THIS MONTH!!!! THIS IS YOUR MONTH!!!!!! Just relax and have fun!!!! :)

lots of :dust:


----------



## Pipinha

Good luck to all of you. August isn't going to be my month ( away from Oh all month long)
I'm out of the running. Spotting hasn't stopped so I guess the :witch: just decided to come 2 days early (for the first time ever) just to completely kill my hope

See you ladies around, I'll still pop in to hear how things are going with all of you
Sticky baby :dust:


----------



## twotogo

Pipinha said:


> Good luck to all of you. August isn't going to be my month ( away from Oh all month long)
> I'm out of the running. Spotting hasn't stopped so I guess the :witch: just decided to come 2 days early (for the first time ever) just to completely kill my hope
> 
> See you ladies around, I'll still pop in to hear how things are going with all of you
> Sticky baby :dust:

:hugs: Hoping you have a very positive September!


----------



## wantbb2

Well ladies, 14dpo bfn temp drop and now pink when i wipe so :witch: be here in full flow 2moro no doubt! Disappointed, but now looking forward to this next cycle to try again :happydance: Got my opk's and hpt's in the post this morning so i'm all set to go again just a matter of waiting now :coffee: 
Im still going to be checking in everyday, so all the ladies ready to go onto next cycle lets keep this thread going! its turned out to be a very lucky 1!! 

Congrats once again to all the ladies who got their :bfp: here's wishing you all lots of sticky beans and a happy and healthy 9 months.. here's hoping the rest of us will be joining you soon!! :hug: to you all xxxxx


----------



## nimbec

So sorry wantbb2 damn witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantbb2

no worries nimbec onwards and upwards! how you feeling hun? :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## nimbec

Terrified that its not going to be a sticky bean!! I soooooo hope it is x


----------



## wantbb2

understand hun :hugs: to you i hope so much for you thats its a sticky bean too xxxx


----------



## HWPG

nimbec: stick stick stick stick - i keep this chant going for you :)


----------



## nimbec

Hwpg thankyou so much!! And bubbles thankyou!! I keep chanting too!!


----------



## Apple111

Sorry to all ladies that witch has arrived... Def sticking around to support u all this cycle...congrats to all bfp,s this month... Hope we all have sticky beans.. 
Nimbec... Know how u feel, very nervous myself....

Please stick little beans !!!!!!!!!!'

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Hopeful H

I'm sticking around! CD5 and tryng not to think about it... (obviously not going well!!) Hope this is our month!


----------



## HWPG

hi!
cd6, also "not thinking about it" (ha!). Work wants to send me back out in the field in august, so i'm counting and recounting - when will i ovulate, i'm supposed to have a blood draw at 7dpo, etc etc - so we'll see how that all pans out. Will have been away from OH for 10 days, and coming back at cd9, so i told him to be prepared ;) ok, Hopeful, you and me in august! Apple, we'd love your company and encouragement!


----------



## Hopeful H

HWPG said:


> hi!
> cd6, also "not thinking about it" (ha!). Work wants to send me back out in the field in august, so i'm counting and recounting - when will i ovulate, i'm supposed to have a blood draw at 7dpo, etc etc - so we'll see how that all pans out. Will have been away from OH for 10 days, and coming back at cd9, so i told him to be prepared ;) ok, Hopeful, you and me in august! Apple, we'd love your company and encouragement!

Any other month I would also be cd6 today but the rules of my CB monitor means I'm cd5 instead! Looks like I might ovulate on my birthday when we'll be on holiday abroad so hopefully we'lll be more relaxed! I think work should give us ttc time off, I'm sure its the stress that's stopping anything happening for us! Everything crossed for both of us this month!


----------



## HWPG

> I think work should give us ttc time off, I'm sure its the stress that's stopping anything happening for us!

ba hahaha! i love that! and OH and i work together, so it could really be a fun time!


----------



## ilovepiano

AF came today, full blow, yesterday all ihad was spotting. however i've just ordered my CB Fertility monitor and i'm fishing out that digital thermometer from my drawer....


----------



## Apple111

HWPG said:


> hi!
> cd6, also "not thinking about it" (ha!). Work wants to send me back out in the field in august, so i'm counting and recounting - when will i ovulate, i'm supposed to have a blood draw at 7dpo, etc etc - so we'll see how that all pans out. Will have been away from OH for 10 days, and coming back at cd9, so i told him to be prepared ;) ok, Hopeful, you and me in august! Apple, we'd love your company and encouragement!

No Problem honey u were there for me xx


----------



## Apple111

ilovepiano said:


> AF came today, full blow, yesterday all ihad was spotting. however i've just ordered my CB Fertility monitor and i'm fishing out that digital thermometer from my drawer....

Sorry hon hope next month is ur month cx


----------



## Apple111

HWPG said:


> I think work should give us ttc time off, I'm sure its the stress that's stopping anything happening for us!
> 
> ba hahaha! i love that! and OH and i work together, so it could really be a fun time!Click to expand...

Lol... Like that... Me and oh work together too xxx sure our boss would be really up for that xxxha


----------



## HWPG

hi all! i've noticed PreSeed everywhere in posts - is it truly worth it? if we commit to the SMEP, should we do preseed also? also, with SMEP, do we do 3 days in a row based on pos OPK or based on temp rise?


----------



## HWPG

ignore the "pos opk or temp rise part" - i know you'll miss O if you wait for a temp rise - i swear i'm not the idiot i'm representing myself as. anyways... i'd still like thoughts on Preseed.


----------



## twotogo

HWPG said:


> ignore the "pos opk or temp rise part" - i know you'll miss O if you wait for a temp rise - i swear i'm not the idiot i'm representing myself as. anyways... i'd still like thoughts on Preseed.

I've not used Preseed, but I've heard a lot of good things about it. Many BFP's because of it. If August doesn't work for us, I may end up getting some to help the little swimmers along. :haha:


----------



## wantbb2

Hey ladies, officially cd 1 for me now :witch: is here in all her glory so I'll now be popping painkillers all day at work because she insists on giving me pain every month :hissy: ugh! I'd be phoning in sick today if I knew there was enough staff I just want to curl up in a ball n go back to bed :( ....

Have a nice day ladies xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Awww wantbb2 i'm so sorry damn witch (((HUGS)))

As for the preseed i've used it for 3 months but this was the first month i used the recomended amount and i got my bfp! Also did smep, robittsuin and reflexology!! oh and a teaspoon of manuka honey per day!


----------



## Apple111

:hugs:Hi ladies... Ovulation day will be here for u soon... This cycle we def bd several times in tbe days leading to ovulation daywith a gap between to make sure little swimmers were there waiting for egg..once on day of o and day after..n plugged those little swimmers in all night... Keeping fingers and toes crossed for u all this month..

Ladies who did get bfps .... If any of u have had mc before.. Will u be getting early scans.. My friend had to, I'm unsure??
:dust:


----------



## wantbb2

Thanks nimbec :hugs: just a waiting game now once again! 

Your right Apple O day will be here soon enough, I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle though I'll probz O from the tubeless side, but I've heard other tube can still pick it up so I will still try :) xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful H

We used preseed last month but not as much as it said as oh said it was a bit too slippery! Will use the proper amount this time. Can be a bit of a passion killer though, oh asked me to put it in before he comes to bed so he doesn't know! 1st day of testing with the CB monitor today. Must be the same as opk sticks as two lines come up. Wish it was a hpt! My friend has made me a fertility pack full of oils and rose quartz and fertility god keyrings. She's got 3 kids so who knows!


----------



## Apple111

wantbb2 said:


> Thanks nimbec :hugs: just a waiting game now once again!
> 
> Your right Apple O day will be here soon enough, I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle though I'll probz O from the tubeless side, but I've heard other tube can still pick it up so I will still try :) xxxxx

Fx for you hon xx


----------



## HWPG

yep, i get it, first sign of red i start taking pain killers. hugs!


----------



## HWPG

ok, we're going to do SMEP (pretty much were, but committed this time), and i think i'll give PreSeed a try but on the down-low. thanks for all the advice!


----------



## nimbec

HWPG I put it in 30-45mins before bding it worked fine!


----------



## wantbb2

Well I'm so happy! I've just read a post from another woman that says she O'd from her tubeless side and got pg! Hospital ran tests for her and confirmed she O'd from her tubeless side! This fills me with hope :happydance: I know now that it IS possible for the remaining tube to collect the egg from the other side :) so instead of feeling doubtful this cycle I'm just happy to know that it CAN actually happen! It's good to know that there is hope for us 1 tubers :) xxxx


----------



## nimbec

great news hun keep the PMA going!!!!!! and keep in touch hopefully you will 0 really soon so not such a long wait!


----------



## HWPG

good news, wantbb! you're IN with the rest of us for August, woot woot!
just went out and got the PreSeed - wth? $23? *sigh* It's "for the cause! So, all stocked up for the month, now i just gotta get home!


----------



## pinktiara

So my cycle is always 30 days June was 28 so my period accordin to that was due yesterday am I considered late or is my body going back to 30 days hmmm


----------



## CaptainMummy

I think my positive hpt was an evap :(

every other test i have taken since have been negative, including FRERs. (the frers werent fmu) and I used digi with FMU and they both came up not pregnant :(

I am going to take another one tomorrow, its the only one I have left. I really dont think Im pregnant.. I just wish I knew :(


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> AF came today, full blow, yesterday all ihad was spotting. however i've just ordered my CB Fertility monitor and i'm fishing out that digital thermometer from my drawer....
> 
> Sorry hon hope next month is ur month cxClick to expand...

I hope so too ;) so the 12dpo BFN was correct...


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> We used preseed last month but not as much as it said as oh said it was a bit too slippery! Will use the proper amount this time. Can be a bit of a passion killer though, oh asked me to put it in before he comes to bed so he doesn't know! 1st day of testing with the CB monitor today. Must be the same as opk sticks as two lines come up. Wish it was a hpt! My friend has made me a fertility pack full of oils and rose quartz and fertility god keyrings. She's got 3 kids so who knows!

Good luck Hopeful! i ordered mine on Saturday :)


ladies good luck to you all, and those with a BFP i hope it's a very sticky little bean :)


----------



## Jeminoz

wantbb2 said:


> Well I'm so happy! I've just read a post from another woman that says she O'd from her tubeless side and got pg! Hospital ran tests for her and confirmed she O'd from her tubeless side! This fills me with hope :happydance: I know now that it IS possible for the remaining tube to collect the egg from the other side :) so instead of feeling doubtful this cycle I'm just happy to know that it CAN actually happen! It's good to know that there is hope for us 1 tubers :) xxxx

I only have my left tube so this info is golden thanks so much x


----------



## Apple111

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I think my positive hpt was an evap :(
> 
> every other test i have taken since have been negative, including FRERs. (the frers werent fmu) and I used digi with FMU and they both came up not pregnant :(
> 
> I am going to take another one tomorrow, its the only one I have left. I really dont think Im pregnant.. I just wish I knew :(

Oh no hon... Fingers crossed they are wrong.. Has u spotted at all or any sign if af x What a nightmare... We pray for a bfp an then it's all worry worry when we get one .. Hope u have good news soon x


----------



## wantbb2

PMA all the way now! :)

Jem this info is also golden to me! I have read before the tube can collect from the other side but ppl have also said it cant! So to get some confirmation that it does is great :happydance:

Mrsmurphy, so sorry hope those other tests were wrong I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

So today, cd2, feeling pretty good :) my fertile days will be here in about 1 weeks time and I'll be ready for them :) told oh last night I think it will take us 3 cycles to get pg.. he thinks this cycle is the 1 lol were having a little competition to see who's right! :haha:

Nimbec how you feeling today hun? Apple how's things? 

Hw yes I am defo back in the race for august! Woo! 

:hug: to you all ladies xxxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 i'm on Cd3 today so we're nearly at the same stage although i seem to ovulate quite early given that i have an approx 17 day LP! i ordered the CBFM i hope it'll be here soon!


----------



## weeyin09

Morning all :flower:

Hope veryone feeling good about this month.. August is our month !!

I am on cd6, using my cbfm now, asked me to poas for first time this morning !! lol

:dust: to us all !!


----------



## babymabey

Hello all, I took a short trip to pregnancy land and am now back:cry:. It would seem that sadly I have had a miscarriage. :cry: I started bleeding and cramping yesterday, so before I called the doc this morning I took a pregnancy test and it came back not pregnant :cry: Hopefully I can get into see her this week so we can figure out what happened so it doesn't happen again when I try this month.


----------



## twotogo

babymabey said:


> Hello all, I took a short trip to pregnancy land and am now back:cry:. It would seem that sadly I have had a miscarriage. :cry: I started bleeding and cramping yesterday, so before I called the doc this morning I took a pregnancy test and it came back not pregnant :cry: Hopefully I can get into see her this week so we can figure out what happened so it doesn't happen again when I try this month.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

babymabey said:


> Hello all, I took a short trip to pregnancy land and am now back:cry:. It would seem that sadly I have had a miscarriage. :cry: I started bleeding and cramping yesterday, so before I called the doc this morning I took a pregnancy test and it came back not pregnant :cry: Hopefully I can get into see her this week so we can figure out what happened so it doesn't happen again when I try this month.

Oh no! :cry: 

:hugs: to you :(


----------



## wantbb2

ilovepiano said:


> wantbb2 i'm on Cd3 today so we're nearly at the same stage although i seem to ovulate quite early given that i have an approx 17 day LP! i ordered the CBFM i hope it'll be here soon!

I O'd around cd 11 last cycle and my lp is around 15 days last cycle was my first time temping and charting so I'll continue with it and see my O Pattens ect.. nice that we have someone at the same stage to lean on and offer support to! Fx this is our month xxxxxx


----------



## wantbb2

babymabey said:


> Hello all, I took a short trip to pregnancy land and am now back:cry:. It would seem that sadly I have had a miscarriage. :cry: I started bleeding and cramping yesterday, so before I called the doc this morning I took a pregnancy test and it came back not pregnant :cry: Hopefully I can get into see her this week so we can figure out what happened so it doesn't happen again when I try this month.

So sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## nimbec

oh no babymaybe ((((HUGS))))


----------



## HWPG

so sorry, babymabey (hugsssss)


----------



## armymama2012

weeyin09 said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Hope veryone feeling good about this month.. August is our month !!
> 
> I am on cd6, using my cbfm now, asked me to poas for first time this morning !! lol
> 
> :dust: to us all !!

I am on cd 6 too. How long are your cycles? Mine are getting longer every month. I O late too and only have a 10 day LP.


----------



## HWPG

morning all!
today i am cd8. going home tomorrow, woot woot! starting SMEP on cd 9 - so should i do 9, 10, then every other, or just do odd days? thoughts? bought preseed also. had a good convo with my bestie and one comment from her (truly loving, not snarky) was "have you thought about trying to relax?" - yes, i'd love to, but i dont know how! 
fx'd for people for august!


----------



## weeyin09

armymama2012 said:


> I am on cd 6 too. How long are your cycles? Mine are getting longer every month. I O late too and only have a 10 day LP.

Since we started ttc & I have been tracking, I have been 26 days, 24 days, 23 days & then 23 days again I was checking yesterday though & if I O when I think I do them my LP is always 12 days.
Have started using the cbfm this month so hoping that will confirm when I O so I can see what my LP actually is !!


----------



## nimbec

HWPG i dont think it matters as long as there is a day inbetween, i did it on odds i think ...we also got a little out of sink but as long as you do 3 days in a row when pos opk you should be fine! Go for it girl!! make sure u use enough preseed i used full amount and i got my bfp - ive used smaller amounts for a few months.


----------



## HWPG

nimbec said:


> HWPG i dont think it matters as long as there is a day inbetween, i did it on odds i think ...we also got a little out of sink but as long as you do 3 days in a row when pos opk you should be fine! Go for it girl!! make sure u use enough preseed i used full amount and i got my bfp - ive used smaller amounts for a few months.

um, what does "full amount" mean? sorry, new to this. wont it be too slippery?


----------



## nimbec

HWPG hi yes the recomended amount 3ml it is a bit slippery but not too bad esp if you put it in about 30mins before bding! Then it doesn't kill the moment either apart frm in my case oh ended up saying come on then hurry up get lubed up lol lol


----------



## HWPG

nimbec said:


> HWPG hi yes the recomended amount 3ml it is a bit slippery but not too bad esp if you put it in about 30mins before bding! Then it doesn't kill the moment either apart frm in my case oh ended up saying come on then hurry up get lubed up lol lol

thats hilarious!


----------



## nimbec

yes a couple of times we ended up in a fit of giggles in the middle lol but at least it was fun and we made light of the fact it becomes a bit of a chore bding on demand all the time!!


----------



## wantbb2

nimbec said:


> HWPG hi yes the recomended amount 3ml it is a bit slippery but not too bad esp if you put it in about 30mins before bding! Then it doesn't kill the moment either apart frm in my case oh ended up saying come on then hurry up get lubed up lol lol

Pmsl at this nimbec :haha:


----------



## Hopeful H

HWPG said:


> morning all!
> today i am cd8. going home tomorrow, woot woot! starting SMEP on cd 9 - so should i do 9, 10, then every other, or just do odd days? thoughts? bought preseed also. had a good convo with my bestie and one comment from her (truly loving, not snarky) was "have you thought about trying to relax?" - yes, i'd love to, but i dont know how!
> fx'd for people for august!

Im doing smep too. I thought it was day 8 then every other day until you get a positive opk, then 3 days in a row then miss a day then do it once more. Also going to buy some robitussin tomorrow x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Apple111 said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I think my positive hpt was an evap :(
> 
> every other test i have taken since have been negative, including FRERs. (the frers werent fmu) and I used digi with FMU and they both came up not pregnant :(
> 
> I am going to take another one tomorrow, its the only one I have left. I really dont think Im pregnant.. I just wish I knew :(
> 
> Oh no hon... Fingers crossed they are wrong.. Has u spotted at all or any sign if af x What a nightmare... We pray for a bfp an then it's all worry worry when we get one .. Hope u have good news soon xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, and no.. I havent had any spotting at all, or AF signs. I dont know when AF is due though as this was my first proper cycle since coming off BC, so who knows! Im gona buy another FRER and do it on Thursday I think. Im not expecting it to be positive, so wll just need to wait and see :growlmad:


----------



## HWPG

> Im doing smep too. I thought it was day 8 then every other day until you get a positive opk, then 3 days in a row then miss a day then do it once more. Also going to buy some robitussin tomorrow x

hi! yes, i believe SMEP is supposed to start on cd8, exactly like you said. i'm starting on CD9 because it's too far from Texas to Maine for OH and i to get together! so we'll start tomorrow night when i get home :) hoping it will still be ok for us - everyone here seems to say yes!


----------



## Apple111

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Apple111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I think my positive hpt was an evap :(
> 
> every other test i have taken since have been negative, including FRERs. (the frers werent fmu) and I used digi with FMU and they both came up not pregnant :(
> 
> I am going to take another one tomorrow, its the only one I have left. I really dont think Im pregnant.. I just wish I knew :(
> 
> Oh no hon... Fingers crossed they are wrong.. Has u spotted at all or any sign if af x What a nightmare... We pray for a bfp an then it's all worry worry when we get one .. Hope u have good news soon xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, and no.. I havent had any spotting at all, or AF signs. I dont
> know when AF is due though as this was my first proper cycle since coming off BC, so who knows! Im gona buy another FRER and do it on Thursday I think. Im not expecting it to be positive, so wll just need to wait and see :growlmad:Click to expand...

Fx for you hon... Xx


----------



## babymabey

I was able to get in and see the doctor this morning. She did an ultrasound and didn't see anything, she also got a blood sample to test my HCg levels, they came back at a 1.9 so I am in the last stage of a miscarriage. She said that it was a blighted ovum meaning that it was never a viable pregnancy, which helped ease the sadness over my loss. Having PCOS coupled with the miscarriage she is going to put me on Metformin because my cycles are so irregular (one month it's 28 days, one month it's 35 days). Have any of you taken this medication before? I have been doing some research on it and it seems to have mixed results.


----------



## HWPG

babymabey, so sorry to hear. :hugs: i have not had any metformin experience personally, but my older sister (also diagnosed with PCOS) was on it for a while. are those length cycles that irregular? i was under the (mis)understanding everyone had some variability in their cycle.... hm? again, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

babymabey said:


> I was able to get in and see the doctor this morning. She did an ultrasound and didn't see anything, she also got a blood sample to test my HCg levels, they came back at a 1.9 so I am in the last stage of a miscarriage. She said that it was a blighted ovum meaning that it was never a viable pregnancy, which helped ease the sadness over my loss. Having PCOS coupled with the miscarriage she is going to put me on Metformin because my cycles are so irregular (one month it's 28 days, one month it's 35 days). Have any of you taken this medication before? I have been doing some research on it and it seems to have mixed results.

So sorry. You are making me curios though because I had a blighted ovum in late march a d since my cycles have been exactly how you described.


----------



## Apple111

babymabey said:


> I was able to get in and see the doctor this morning. She did an ultrasound and didn't see anything, she also got a blood sample to test my HCg levels, they came back at a 1.9 so I am in the last stage of a miscarriage. She said that it was a blighted ovum meaning that it was never a viable pregnancy, which helped ease the sadness over my loss. Having PCOS coupled with the miscarriage she is going to put me on Metformin because my cycles are so irregular (one month it's 28 days, one month it's 35 days). Have any of you taken this medication before? I have been doing some research on it and it seems to have mixed results.

Hon I'm so sorry, I had blighted ovum in march this year but my hcg went6000+ it was a nightmare.. At least if your levels are low you will be able to ttc soon..it took my body weeks to go to 0.. N I didn't mc until 12 weeks..big hugs honey ++++:hugs::hugs:
Apple xx


----------



## nimbec

I'm sooooo sorry babymaybe!!!!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## weeyin09

Hi all, how is everyone today :flower:

cd7 for me, still low on my cbfm.... trying out smep this month too so fx 
Not feeling too positive this month as I can't seem to shift this cold but going to power through !! lol

:haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

babymabey said:


> I was able to get in and see the doctor this morning. She did an ultrasound and didn't see anything, she also got a blood sample to test my HCg levels, they came back at a 1.9 so I am in the last stage of a miscarriage. She said that it was a blighted ovum meaning that it was never a viable pregnancy, which helped ease the sadness over my loss. Having PCOS coupled with the miscarriage she is going to put me on Metformin because my cycles are so irregular (one month it's 28 days, one month it's 35 days). Have any of you taken this medication before? I have been doing some research on it and it seems to have mixed results.

So sorry to hear it was a m/c... don't know what to say... but there's still hope. :hugs:


----------



## Pipinha

So sorry for your babymabey.
I know how you feel and am here if you need to talk.
Fx for you

:hugs: :hug:
Baby :dust:


----------



## Hopeful H

weeyin09 said:


> Hi all, how is everyone today :flower:
> 
> cd7 for me, still low on my cbfm.... trying out smep this month too so fx
> Not feeling too positive this month as I can't seem to shift this cold but going to power through !! lol
> 
> :haha:

I'm still low on my cbfm too. Today is cd9 so prob right as I didn't ovulate till cd16 or 17 last month. Not sure if the cbfm and smep work together but I'm doing them both too! Got my FX for us both!


----------



## weeyin09

Hopeful H said:


> I'm still low on my cbfm too. Today is cd9 so prob right as I didn't ovulate till cd16 or 17 last month. Not sure if the cbfm and smep work together but I'm doing them both too! Got my FX for us both!

Hay Hopeful, well still low this morning for me, I should O pretty soon as I have quite short cycles so just have to see what happens !!

Not sure either if they work together but thought I would try anyway, really hope we get our BFP's this month !! My mums starsign this morning said August would bring news of a new baby, I don't really believe that stuff but if someone else in the family gets pregnant I think I'll cry lol 

Fx for both of us !!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> I'm still low on my cbfm too. Today is cd9 so prob right as I didn't ovulate till cd16 or 17 last month. Not sure if the cbfm and smep work together but I'm doing them both too! Got my FX for us both!

i read somewhere that the cbfm takes time to adjust to your cycle, so maybe next month it'd be more accurate (but i hope you won't need it ;) ) still waiting for mine to be delivered. if it doesn't arrive today, which i doubt it, i cannot use it for this cycle.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies hope ur all well. Fx for ladies due to ovulate soon.

I got some really bad pains yesterday, striking pains low in abdomen after I went for a walk with oh. After goin to bed for a while they settled but made me really nervous. Called dr today and I'm going for an early scan in about 10 days just got to call and arrange it..hope my little bean is ok ..


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> Hi ladies hope ur all well. Fx for ladies due to ovulate soon.
> 
> I got some really bad pains yesterday, striking pains low in abdomen after I went for a walk with oh. After goin to bed for a while they settled but made me really nervous. Called dr today and I'm going for an early scan in about 10 days just got to call and arrange it..hope my little bean is ok ..

FX that everything's fine for you and your little bean!



I just got my CBFM today, last day that i can set it, and i can use it immediately!!! Yaay!! :happydance:


----------



## HWPG

morning ladies!
i'm either cd9 or 10 - either way, we DTD last night and will continue with SMEP from here on out. 
apple, keep us posted. hope all is well.
piano, yay! plug that puppy in and fire it up!
hopeful and weey and everyone, we're all close to O! sounds like a lot of BD-ing happening the next few days. 
oh, i bought Preseed. we'll see how that goes.... :)


----------



## ilovepiano

HWPG said:


> piano, yay! plug that puppy in and fire it up!

:haha: you made me laugh! :) I cannot plug it in as it works on batteries  neeed to buy a packet...


Update:-
i switched it on at about 5pm... it's really bad timing as i won't be asked to test in the morn now!! i think i'll have to wait a cycle.... and reset it. :( as i cannot reprogram it as today it's Cd5.


----------



## armymama2012

Yesterday I had a lot of creamy pale yellow CM, high soft, and open cervix, but negative OPK. Does this mean I will ovulate in the next 3-5 days? I am only on cd 8 today.


----------



## wantbb2

Hey ladies how we all doing? Cd 4 for me today.. should be the big O in about a weeks time :) nothing else to report! :haha: 

Apple hope all is well with your bean hun :hugs: 

Nimbec how u doin hun? 

Ilovepiano when are you expecting to O? 

Hello to all you other ladies, I have a feeling August is going to be a big fat positive month! 

:hug: to you all xxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 said:


> Ilovepiano when are you expecting to O?

Usually it's about day 10 or 11 but i might be wrong as i'm not temping or anything. need to buy batteries for my digi thermometer...!


----------



## Hopeful H

weeyin09 said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> I'm still low on my cbfm too. Today is cd9 so prob right as I didn't ovulate till cd16 or 17 last month. Not sure if the cbfm and smep work together but I'm doing them both too! Got my FX for us both!
> 
> Hay Hopeful, well still low this morning for me, I should O pretty soon as I have quite short cycles so just have to see what happens !!
> 
> Not sure either if they work together but thought I would try anyway, really hope we get our BFP's this month !! My mums starsign this morning said August would bring news of a new baby, I don't really believe that stuff but if someone else in the family gets pregnant I think I'll cry lol
> 
> Fx for both of us !!Click to expand...

What's your mums starsign? Hopefully its the same as someone in my family!! I really hope this is it, trying to stay relaxed whilst choking on robitussin. Its gross! 

Can someone tell me how you know if your cervix is high or low??!


----------



## weeyin09

lol my Mum is Aries :flower:

CD9 now & still low on cbfm :cry: Just being impatient now lol


----------



## Hopeful H

weeyin09 said:


> lol my Mum is Aries :flower:
> 
> CD9 now & still low on cbfm :cry: Just being impatient now lol

I don't think I know anybody who is aries! Never mind! 

Me too on cd10 - try not to worry about it, maybe you'll ovulate later than you think and this is why you've not had your bfp yet! I've just ordered some soft cup things to use too!


----------



## HWPG

morning ladies! FF says cd10 for me also... (whistles)... just waiting with everyone else to O... neg opks still. big temp spike this morning though; not sure what that means, but now i want to know what tomorrows temp will be. Good Thursday to you all!


----------



## ilovepiano

Ok so i'm cheating the CBFM... i set it out y'day evening about 5pm, that means that in the morning it was still showing cd5. so i saved a wee sample in a sterile container i had, and used it when the CBFM was showing cd6. i think it worked  i'll just have to make sure that i switch it on, on the morn day 1 of the next cycle. still low but that's normal as it's still early for O. let's see, quite curious to see what it'll say.


----------



## Hopeful H

Still cbfm low on CD11. Is that normal if I would usually ovulate on CD16?! Scared that I don't actually ovulate every month now! Softcups came today so that's the next thing to try. Not sure I'm going to like using them but small price to pay!


----------



## weeyin09

Hopeful H said:


> Still cbfm low on CD11. Is that normal if I would usually ovulate on CD16?! Scared that I don't actually ovulate every month now! Softcups came today so that's the next thing to try. Not sure I'm going to like using them but small price to pay!

Same ! :wacko:
cd10 - still low & I normally only have about 23 day cycles !!
So worried I am not ovulating every month & also wondering if I O late will my LP still be the same or will it be short !! 
No one ever told me how much there is to think about with ttc !! 
Unfort everyone I know were those first time or not even trying type :growlmad:


----------



## Hopeful H

weeyin09 said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> Still cbfm low on CD11. Is that normal if I would usually ovulate on CD16?! Scared that I don't actually ovulate every month now! Softcups came today so that's the next thing to try. Not sure I'm going to like using them but small price to pay!
> 
> Same ! :wacko:
> cd10 - still low & I normally only have about 23 day cycles !!
> So worried I am not ovulating every month & also wondering if I O late will my LP still be the same or will it be short !!
> No one ever told me how much there is to think about with ttc !!
> Unfort everyone I know were those first time or not even trying type :growlmad:Click to expand...

I wonder if the monitor is just getting used to your cycles then like others have said. Have you got some other normal sticks that you could use at the same time, just for this cycle and just to make sure that you're not missing any dates?

I only know one person who really tried and it only took them 3 months. In the grand scheme of things, we've not really been trying that long, although it feels like forever!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Weeyn09 and Hopeful i read somewhere that the 1st cycle maybe the CBFM isn't reading accurately since it has to adjust to your system. give it time, but it doesn't hurt if you use something else to make sure you don't miss any dates. i'm using mine as well but cheating as i set it up at 5pm, so what i do is keep a sample of morning wee in a container and test at about 2.30pm when the cbfm has changed the cd date... i don't know if it'll work but there's no harm in trying, better than waste a whole cycle. i'm cd7 and mine is still low as well. i usually ovulate around day 10, so let's see!


----------



## weeyin09

I have some of them cb ones with the smiley faces might try them, something feels diff this month though, mainly a lack of cm, that's normally a pretty good sign for me...
I do have this cold though so wondering if that's something to do with it, not fussed if I O late as long as my LP is still long enough 
We haven't really being trying that long either, I guess it's just impatience & the fact that you don't have that much control, anything else we want in life we pretty much just go & get it !! 

Hope we all at least get our high soon !!


----------



## Apple111

I used the smiley faces last month and got my bfp .... Good luck xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Apple! :) just continue peein' ladies :) we'd be in trouble if we have a shortage of that :haha: :haha:


----------



## Hopeful H

If I don't get my high on the cbfm then we'll just carry on with the smep and then every day based on when I ovulated last time. Getting a bit sick of peeing on sticks!!


----------



## Apple111

Fx for u all..I have to go fir bloods again tomoz to check hcg... Don't even want them doing I'd rather not know x


----------



## weeyin09

Yay got a high reading this morning on cbfm :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful H

Apple111 said:


> Fx for u all..I have to go fir bloods again tomoz to check hcg... Don't even want them doing I'd rather not know x




weeyin09 said:


> Yay got a high reading this morning on cbfm :happydance:

Great stuff! Fx for you! Im still low at cd12 :-( what did your test line look like? Really strong? can't believe we're up at 7 on a Saturday!

Fx for you apple, hope everything goes well.


----------



## weeyin09

The line on the left was strong and on the right faint but thats how its been all week so who knows lol i was expecting it to change but maybe its not very noticeable
i know 7am i will be sleeping by dinner time !!


----------



## Hopeful H

weeyin09 said:


> The line on the left was strong and on the right faint but thats how its been all week so who knows lol i was expecting it to change but maybe its not very noticeable
> i know 7am i will be sleeping by dinner time !!

Sounds the same as mine. I thought the test line had to be darker than the control line and my test lines are really faint. I'll stop worrying now!


----------



## weeyin09

This could be wrong but i read somewhere on here that the line on the left is estrogen ( excuse my spelling lol ) and gets fainter as the levels rise, and the line on the right is your lh levels which gets darker when you get your surge, dont know if thats right though !!


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> This could be wrong but i read somewhere on here that the line on the left is estrogen ( excuse my spelling lol ) and gets fainter as the levels rise, and the line on the right is your lh levels which gets darker when you get your surge, dont know if thats right though !!

uhmmm are you still talking about the cbfm? i only see a wedge like line?! i'm confused... lol! anyways, good luck time to dtd! :) i'm still early.... will see later what my cbfm has to say.


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> weeyin09 said:
> 
> 
> This could be wrong but i read somewhere on here that the line on the left is estrogen ( excuse my spelling lol ) and gets fainter as the levels rise, and the line on the right is your lh levels which gets darker when you get your surge, dont know if thats right though !!
> 
> uhmmm are you still talking about the cbfm? i only see a wedge like line?! i'm confused... lol! anyways, good luck time to dtd! :) i'm still early.... will see later what my cbfm has to say.Click to expand...

Haha ilovepiano - the lines on the test sticks!! I have one dark line on the right (like a hpt control line) and then a faint second line on the leftwhere I'd expect a line on a hpt if I was pregnant.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> Haha ilovepiano - the lines on the test sticks!! I have one dark line on the right (like a hpt control line) and then a faint second line on the leftwhere I'd expect a line on a hpt if I was pregnant.

Oh! the cbfm test sticks or others? told ya i'm confused lol!:blush:


----------



## Hopeful H

Finally got my high reading today! I can stop panicking now! Still going to carry on with SMEP though.


----------



## armymama2012

According to my temps, I ovulated last night! Yay for 2ww! Will be testing on the 17th.


----------



## nimbec

Good luck girls not long now till your in the 2ww x


----------



## ilovepiano

Yesterday i did the usual test on the CBFM, still low!! and i thought i O'd on the 10 / 11 day!!!!!!!!!! i hope the tests i'm doing are correct, maybe the morning urine being used for testing in the afternoon is messing the machine up??


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> Yesterday i did the usual test on the CBFM, still low!! and i thought i O'd on the 10 / 11 day!!!!!!!!!! i hope the tests i'm doing are correct, maybe the morning urine being used for testing in the afternoon is messing the machine up??

How long are your cycles usually? Mine are usually 30 and I didn't get a high until cbfm CD 13. Got another high this morning then it completely packed up, won't even turn on! Will ring the careline but sure there isn't a lot they can do if I got it off eBay :-(


----------



## weeyin09

Still high this morning..
CD 13 now & I usually have 23 day cycles so a bit worried about that :wacko:

This is our 4th cycle ttc & the first cycle I used the cb ones with the smiley faces so I know my lp was okay but haven't used anything the other two cycles so I am hoping I just have a longer cycle this month !! 

fx everyone already in tww


----------



## weeyin09

Hopeful H said:


> How long are your cycles usually? Mine are usually 30 and I didn't get a high until cbfm CD 13. Got another high this morning then it completely packed up, won't even turn on! Will ring the careline but sure there isn't a lot they can do if I got it off eBay :-(

Hey Hopeful, take it you have tried new batteries :flower:


----------



## Hopeful H

weeyin09 said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> How long are your cycles usually? Mine are usually 30 and I didn't get a high until cbfm CD 13. Got another high this morning then it completely packed up, won't even turn on! Will ring the careline but sure there isn't a lot they can do if I got it off eBay :-(
> 
> Hey Hopeful, take it you have tried new batteries :flower:Click to expand...

Yep. Don't think it can be that, its supposed to tell you if the batteries are low isn't it? Bit weird that it was fine and then just stopped working. It was on the bathroom whilst I was in the shower, maybe the steam has got in?! What a rubbish Monday!


----------



## Hopeful H

So I decided to take a smiley face cb opk with me to work just to double check after my monitor stopped working this morning. Just done the test and got a smiley face, which means my surge is up. So surely the monitor should have read 'peak' this morning and not 'high'?? I'm glad I did it because following SMEP with the monitor meant that we wouldnt have bd'd tonight and I might have missed my chance!

Monitor still isnt working so going to carry on using the smiley face opks. :wacko:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday i did the usual test on the CBFM, still low!! and i thought i O'd on the 10 / 11 day!!!!!!!!!! i hope the tests i'm doing are correct, maybe the morning urine being used for testing in the afternoon is messing the machine up??
> 
> How long are your cycles usually? Mine are usually 30 and I didn't get a high until cbfm CD 13. Got another high this morning then it completely packed up, won't even turn on! Will ring the careline but sure there isn't a lot they can do if I got it off eBay :-(Click to expand...

Usually my cycles are about 28 days long, but they can be 26 or even 30 or 36 (very rarely though). The normal ones are always 28 days long.


May i suggest stronger batteries? it says in the instruction that the batteries have to be alkaline. Did you check if yours are alkaline? maybe they got week and this did not give it time to show the warning to replace batteries? - trying to understand. and i know that it might not give the best reading during the 1st cycle using it but i don't want to miss any chances! - i think you all understand me ;)

Another suggestion - try googling if there were others that had your same problem and if/how they solved it.


----------



## weeyin09

Hopeful H said:


> So I decided to take a smiley face cb opk with me to work just to double check after my monitor stopped working this morning. Just done the test and got a smiley face, which means my surge is up. So surely the monitor should have read 'peak' this morning and not 'high'?? I'm glad I did it because following SMEP with the monitor meant that we wouldnt have bd'd tonight and I might have missed my chance!
> 
> Monitor still isnt working so going to carry on using the smiley face opks. :wacko:

hmmm think I will try a smiley face when I get home too because the cbfm doesn't always give you your peak first month so maybe that's why... I am doing smep aswell and tonight is a night off so would hate to miss it !


----------



## Hopeful H

The monitor is working again now! Brought it to work so had all the info for when I called up and just tried it again. Still going to use the smiley faces though, for this cycle and the next one. When they're both supposed to be 99% accurate though, I dont really understand it!

Ilovepiano, would you usually ovulate on day 14 of a 28 day cycle?


----------



## weeyin09

Did you notice the lines on your stick this morning & if they had changed ?
Mine had the dark one is alot lighter now but no change to the other one


----------



## Hopeful H

weeyin09 said:


> Did you notice the lines on your stick this morning & if they had changed ?
> Mine had the dark one is alot lighter now but no change to the other one

The dark line was a bit lighter, but the other line was still quite faint. I got 2 really clear lines on the smiley face test though, not sure if they're looking for the same thing. Maybe not because the monitor measures estrogen and LH and the smileys only measure LH. Read a few opinions online and nobodys cbfm lines seem to have been the same. Some people had 2 really dark lines, some had one dark line and some had one dark line but it was the opposite one!


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls hope ur all well n sure it's near time for u all to betting busy...:) 
I got my first blood test hcg back today and they were 8000 .. They were taken at 5+3 , im no sure what normal for that time is..I had some more done today so waiting for those results later today.. I hope they are going up :) 

Good luck to u all in next few days 

Apple xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> The monitor is working again now! Brought it to work so had all the info for when I called up and just tried it again. Still going to use the smiley faces though, for this cycle and the next one. When they're both supposed to be 99% accurate though, I dont really understand it!
> 
> Ilovepiano, would you usually ovulate on day 14 of a 28 day cycle?

Not necessarily! 2 cycles ago i ovulated on day 10 or 11, but had a 28 day cycle just the same!! no wonder i never succeeded in getting a BFP if it's constantly moving around!!!!!!!!!!!  i've seen also some past charts (about 2006), i used to have O on day 10 or even 16! :dohh:



*Hopeful* maybe your CBFM needed to sleep-in lol :haha: :haha:


----------



## Hopeful H

weeyin09 said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> So I decided to take a smiley face cb opk with me to work just to double check after my monitor stopped working this morning. Just done the test and got a smiley face, which means my surge is up. So surely the monitor should have read 'peak' this morning and not 'high'?? I'm glad I did it because following SMEP with the monitor meant that we wouldnt have bd'd tonight and I might have missed my chance!
> 
> Monitor still isnt working so going to carry on using the smiley face opks. :wacko:
> 
> hmmm think I will try a smiley face when I get home too because the cbfm doesn't always give you your peak first month so maybe that's why... I am doing smep aswell and tonight is a night off so would hate to miss it !Click to expand...

Did you end up doing a smiley face?


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> The monitor is working again now! Brought it to work so had all the info for when I called up and just tried it again. Still going to use the smiley faces though, for this cycle and the next one. When they're both supposed to be 99% accurate though, I dont really understand it!
> 
> Ilovepiano, would you usually ovulate on day 14 of a 28 day cycle?
> 
> Not necessarily! 2 cycles ago i ovulated on day 10 or 11, but had a 28 day cycle just the same!! no wonder i never succeeded in getting a BFP if it's constantly moving around!!!!!!!!!!!  i've seen also some past charts (about 2006), i used to have O on day 10 or even 16! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hopeful* maybe your CBFM needed to sleep-in lol :haha: :haha:Click to expand...

Wish I could sleep in like my cbfm! Was just shocked to see a smiley face when I'd not had my peak! Got tummy ache and the oh is working in the other room. Anyone else feel like bding is a chore sometimes?!


----------



## weeyin09

yeah but no smiley face yet :wacko:
thinking either I have missed it or just not happened yet, will do smiley face in the morning along with cbfm & see what happens !


----------



## weeyin09

defo think bding sometimes gets like a chore..
can't imagine still ttc in like a years time :nope:


----------



## babymabey

So do you guys think that the smiley face ovulation kits are better than the ones that you have to read the lines? Last month I used the CB Ovulation kit where you had to read the lines and it seemed really hard to read. I want to make sure I get the days right, and since I started taking Metformin I have been exhausted in the morning so it is hard to chart my temp because I don't want to wake up. I bought the thermometer and everything, now I just need to get my energy back so I can use it at the same time everyday.


----------



## ilovepiano

as for sleeping in, i'm with you Hopeful!!! very much with you! :sleep: Zzzzzzz


----------



## Apple111

I used the smiley faces cb and we dtd day before during and after xx


----------



## Hopeful H

My monitor is stuck on yesterday so don't know whether being off for a bit has reset the testing times or if its completely broken! Did a smiley face and got another + which is weird as I've only ever had one per cycle before. I guess that means I should ovulate tomorrow which is bang on for me. Got a bit of cramping and some pain when bding which is usually what happens. 

Babymabey, the lines on the inside of my smiley face are really clear, but it takes the guessing out of it. 

After last cycle decided I'm not going to test unless I'm late. AF should show her full face on the 22nd so if anyone sees me go near a test before then, slap me!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> AF should show her full face on the 22nd so if anyone sees me go near a test before then, slap me!

Lol! so if i get a hint from a little birdy, i'll just pass my hand through the internet connectivity and what-not and slap you! i hope i won't get stuck though :haha: 

Good luck ladies, have a good day. I'm fighting a stomach problem as well, can't eat or i go to the loo super-excessive-speeding-ly!


----------



## Apple111

Hopeful H said:


> My monitor is stuck on yesterday so don't know whether being off for a bit has reset the testing times or if its completely broken! Did a smiley face and got another + which is weird as I've only ever had one per cycle before. I guess that means I should ovulate tomorrow which is bang on for me. Got a bit of cramping and some pain when bding which is usually what happens.
> 
> Babymabey, the lines on the inside of my smiley face are really clear, but it takes the guessing out of it.
> 
> After last cycle decided I'm not going to test unless I'm late. AF should show her full face on the 22nd so if anyone sees me go near a test before then, slap me!

Lol.. I'll encourage u .. Maybe not slap ha x Im terrible I did about 6 tests before af was due and I've done about 10 since to see if lines are getting darker. I even went out and bought another cb digi a few days ago to see if weeks were going up.:) 

Good luck this month hon


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> AF should show her full face on the 22nd so if anyone sees me go near a test before then, slap me!
> 
> Lol! so if i get a hint from a little birdy, i'll just pass my hand through the internet connectivity and what-not and slap you! i hope i won't get stuck though :haha:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Lol.. I'll encourage u .. Maybe not slap ha x Im terrible I did about 6 tests before af was due and I've done about 10 since to see if lines are getting darker. I even went out and bought another cb digi a few days ago to see if weeks were going up.:)
> 
> Good luck this month honClick to expand...

Thanks ladies!! 

My monitor is now working again (I had to bring it to work!) and I got my peak reading. The line on the left is now really dark, and the one on the right which has been dark all week is now quite faint. I don't know why I bother looking at the lines when the whole point of the monitor and the smiley faces is so we don't have to!

Fx for all of us this month :flower:


----------



## nimbec

Yey hopeful!! time to get busy!! Yes i'm not a good role model for not testing...today is first day i havent since i got bfp lol!! Its so hard not too in the tww i think its most important not to test any earlier than 10dpo and fully expect that it maybe a negative that turns pos at 13/14 dpo!!


----------



## Hopeful H

nimbec said:


> Yey hopeful!! time to get busy!!
> 
> Trying to get busy but the oh gets a bit stressed if he knows the pressures on so I'm not allowed to talk to him about dates! I think he's getting a bit suspicious now!


----------



## nimbec

ooooh thats a difficult one....could u surprise him with some sexy underwear? grrrr blooming men we have so much to go through sometimes i dont think they realise hoe lucky they are!! GOOD LUCK hunny x


----------



## ilovepiano

Yaaaay!! i just god my first high on the CBFM, so it is working :)


----------



## weeyin09

No peak or smiley face this morning :nope:

I have white bumps on my nipples !! These were never there before is this another sign of ovulation or should I be going to the doctors !! lol


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> Yaaaay!! i just god my first high on the CBFM, so it is working :)




weeyin09 said:


> No peak or smiley face this morning :nope:
> 
> I have white bumps on my nipples !! These were never there before is this another sign of ovulation or should I be going to the doctors !! lol

Woohoo ilovepiano! You managed to cheat the monitor! 

I've usually got a couple of bumps on mine but they're not really white and I don't notice them more when I ovulate. Google it!


----------



## weeyin09

I did ! Honestly the things I google these days & at my work too lol

Not sure what they are as it seems to vary but seems normal & didn't see anything about it being to do with ovulation or anything wrong.


----------



## ilovepiano

yes hopeful!! it seems so :) good to know that it works.


----------



## Hopeful H

So I got a smiley face on cd15 and cd16 but not cd17 (today). When will I actually ovulate then? Reason I ask is because we bd'd every other night fron cd8 then should have bd'd 3 nights in a row from the first smiley face. We did on cd15 but fell asleep on cd16 so missed it. Tried to bd this morning but oh has somehow managed to hurt himself so think we'll miss cd17 too when I'm due to ovulate. I'm so mad at him, I spend all my time trying not to talk to him about dates so he's not stressed out but he's just not trying hard enough. Can't believe I already know I'm out :-(


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> So I got a smiley face on cd15 and cd16 but not cd17 (today). When will I actually ovulate then? Reason I ask is because we bd'd every other night fron cd8 then should have bd'd 3 nights in a row from the first smiley face. We did on cd15 but fell asleep on cd16 so missed it. Tried to bd this morning but oh has somehow managed to hurt himself so think we'll miss cd17 too when I'm due to ovulate. I'm so mad at him, I spend all my time trying not to talk to him about dates so he's not stressed out but he's just not trying hard enough. Can't believe I already know I'm out :-(

You don't know if you're out!! if you bd on day 15 you should have cd 15 and 16 covered as sperm lives inside a woman for a certain amount of hours, but i'm not sure about cd 17.... can you maybe try inserting the swimmers by using a syringe if your hubby cannot "exercise" himself too much? just trying to find a good suggestion so that you have somewhat another try.


I'm on CD12 today. curious what the CBFM will tell me today... i hope it will show another high or peak as i had to get up and wee at 2am.... couldn't sleep!


----------



## Hopeful H

He managed to get some into a softcup so I've put that in. I still think its too late. If I got a 2nd positive smiley yesterday then I can't have ovulated any later than 12 hours after that so we would only have caught it last night :-(

I think you'll get your high today or tomorrow. Curious to know whether i'll get another peak today.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> I think you'll get your high today or tomorrow. Curious to know whether i'll get another peak today.

I'm curious to see if i was mis-calculating O day... by the look of it, it seems so! however we're still trying on the high days as i might not get a peak since it's the first month using the CBFM.


----------



## nimbec

Hi hun don't panic as long as you did it the once you are still in with a chance plus if you could do it again today sperm can chase the egg....it also lives for 5 days in you so the first lot could be there waiting! It only takes one sperm hun and ususally it happens when you don't try to hard - i didn't believe that untill i got pg this month when we bd the least amount ever! (((hugs)))


----------



## Hopeful H

Thanks nimbec. We bd cd8, 10, 12, 14, 15 and what we managed this morning. Got + smileys on 15 and 16 but neg today on 17 and my monitor showed peak fertility on 16 and today. You still think I'm in with a chance? Feel so miserable!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> Thanks nimbec. We bd cd8, 10, 12, 14, 15 and what we managed this morning. Got + smileys on 15 and 16 but neg today on 17 and my monitor showed peak fertility on 16 and today. You still think I'm in with a chance? Feel so miserable!

If the monitor showed peak today, try it out!! it doesn't show peak for nothing! Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> Thanks nimbec. We bd cd8, 10, 12, 14, 15 and what we managed this morning. Got + smileys on 15 and 16 but neg today on 17 and my monitor showed peak fertility on 16 and today. You still think I'm in with a chance? Feel so miserable!
> 
> If the monitor showed peak today, try it out!! it doesn't show peak for nothing! Good Luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

Its not asked me for a test, think it just shows another day of peak once you've got your first one!


----------



## nimbec

definately still in!!!!!!! its best to have sperm waiting for the egg anyway x


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> Its not asked me for a test, think it just shows another day of peak once you've got your first one!

Yes i read that it shows usually 2 days of peak but that is because you might still catch the eggy on the 2nd day, go for it!!!!!! 

lol i'm all muscle pains in all weird places today :blush::haha:

Oh! i just remembered what i dreamt last night... i dreamt of being pregnant, showing off a little belly - it's all in the mind Lol!


----------



## Hopeful H

I still reckon last night would have been the only time to catch it but not a lot I can do about that now! A month is just such a long time to wait to catch it again!

How's your little appleseedcoming along nimbec?


----------



## HWPG

good mornign everyone! i have a question that is causing me quite some concern today: i am cd16, had ewcm yesterday and a little today, but just went the bathroom - bright red blood! has anyone had any experience with spotting/bleeding during O? i've googled and it seems common enough, but this has not happened to me before and i'm like "great, wtf is happening NOW?!". The timing is perfect but it's still disconcerting.... help?


----------



## armymama2012

Was it free bleeding or mixed with CM? I had pink tinged CM two days after I O'd this month and a little bright red blood mixed with CM.


----------



## Apple111

Hopeful H said:


> He managed to get some into a softcup so I've put that in. I still think its too late. If I got a 2nd positive smiley yesterday then I can't have ovulated any later than 12 hours after that so we would only have caught it last night :-(
> 
> I think you'll get your high today or tomorrow. Curious to know whether i'll get another peak today.

Hi hon, try not to worry as other ladies said sperm can last for days and your most fertile days are the days before ovulation..that's when we dtd the most

Dust ++ Dust ++


----------



## HWPG

armymama2012 said:


> Was it free bleeding or mixed with CM? I had pink tinged CM two days after I O'd this month and a little bright red blood mixed with CM.

mixed with CM - but it was bright! and unexpected! of course i googled and reveiws are split - it may or may not be a good or bad sign of fertility or fertility issues - awesome, thanks google! haha! anyways, i'm going forward with DTD tonight, POAS, SMEP, and other acronyms :)


----------



## Apple111

nimbec said:


> Hi hun don't panic as long as you did it the once you are still in with a chance plus if you could do it again today sperm can chase the egg....it also lives for 5 days in you so the first lot could be there waiting! It only takes one sperm hun and ususally it happens when you don't try to hard - i didn't believe that untill i got pg this month when we bd the least amount ever! (((hugs)))

Hi hon hope ur well. I was just wondering how u get the little apple seed thing at the bottom.. Having a dumb moment..tried to find it without success

:)


----------



## nimbec

Hi apple if you click on my ticker it will take you to the site and you need to register and then design your ticker -they are fab arnt they :) then put code in your signature on here.Hope your ok?


----------



## Apple111

nimbec said:


> Hi apple if you click on my ticker it will take you to the site and you need to register and then design your ticker -they are fab arnt they :) then put code in your signature on here.Hope your ok?

Wow love it lol... I've got a sweet pea lol...thanks nimbec xx I'm praying it is a sweet pea.. I got second hcg back this week .. It has gone from8000 to 21000..we never got a bean last time due to blighted ovum.. Dr wants me to have a scan next week.. So nervous about it.. Fx it will be ok..hope ur well.. N hope all other ladies are sane in tww xx:hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Wonderful! Sticky bean vibes!!!! Congratulations! !


----------



## weeyin09

:happydance: :happydance: got my peak this morning :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

Yaay Weeyin09 go and get it!!! On which CD did you get it? I'm on CD13 today, will do the test later when at home. i got another high y'day but we were too tired to do anything. i hope i get another high or peak today.


Apple - the HCG levels are good as they're increasing, right?


----------



## wantbb2

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, I've decided on a much more relaxed approach this cycle :)
Last month I let myself get a Lil crazy with it all :haha: 

Haven't been thinking about it much, just doing my temps and aware of my fertile days.. haven't had much discussion at all with oh either although that was deliberate too I think I stressed him out last cycle! Oops! Lol 

Anyway, I've got my positive opk this morning :) we're doing our bit so we'll just have to wait and see now! 

Good luck ladies with this cycle, hope you are all well! :hug: to you all xxxxx


----------



## nimbec

Yey good luck to all ladies oing!! Time to get busy! 

Apple cool isn't it! I should get my sweetpea Sunday :) I really hope all goes well for you! My scan is 24th I get an earlier one due to previous losses too. Fx for both of us!!!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in a while, I've decided on a much more relaxed approach this cycle :)
> Last month I let myself get a Lil crazy with it all :haha:
> 
> Haven't been thinking about it much, just doing my temps and aware of my fertile days.. haven't had much discussion at all with oh either although that was deliberate too I think I stressed him out last cycle! Oops! Lol
> 
> Anyway, I've got my positive opk this morning :) we're doing our bit so we'll just have to wait and see now!
> 
> Good luck ladies with this cycle, hope you are all well! :hug: to you all xxxxx

If we're not successful this month i'll take it more relaxed the next one as i'm already getting tired lol!!!

Also, between yesterday and yesterday night i had lumps of EWCM!!!!!! any of you have had this? it stays on the tissue as a whole lump... jelly like - sorry if TMI but i had to explain myself lol!


----------



## nimbec

Ilovepoiano I've had that you need to drink graipfruit juice or take guifassin to thin it out asap so that it is not hostile to the spermies!! It works really quickly once you start xx


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Ilovepoiano I've had that you need to drink graipfruit juice or take guifassin to thin it out asap so that it is not hostile to the spermies!! It works really quickly once you start xx

Oh!! i hope it's not hostile!!!!!!!!!!!! i don't like grapefruit.... but i had orange juice today.... does it work?


----------



## nimbec

No hunny it has to be graipfruit but if u dont like that go to chemist and buy some Robittsuin (cough medicen) Lots of info on google about it commomly used to thin CM. I'm sure you will be fine hun!!!!! It may not be hostile but if you can thin it out it will be better! You have time don't panic plus it could be that you are dehydrated? Or just a one off day?! PLease don't stress about it i didnt mean to worry you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> No hunny it has to be graipfruit but if u dont like that go to chemist and buy some Robittsuin (cough medicen) Lots of info on google about it commomly used to thin CM. I'm sure you will be fine hun!!!!! It may not be hostile but if you can thin it out it will be better! You have time don't panic plus it could be that you are dehydrated? Or just a one off day?! PLease don't stress about it i didnt mean to worry you!!!!!!!!!

Don't worry Nimbec, i worry all the time :haha: it's a one-off and now i just realised that i'm taking some medication that might have some sort of effect on the mucous. I was having the runs so i purchased tablets to help me out, they contain lactobacilli and some other natural stuff amongst which something derived from almonds. It helps balance the flora of the body - (in this case it was aimed at the intestines, but who knows?!). Maybe it's a "side effect". And yes i may be dehydrated as well as it's very hot here and i don't drink much water


----------



## Apple111

ilovepiano said:


> Yaay Weeyin09 go and get it!!! On which CD did you get it? I'm on CD13 today, will do the test later when at home. i got another high y'day but we were too tired to do anything. i hope i get another high or peak today.
> 
> 
> Apple - the HCG levels are good as they're increasing, right?

Hi hon I really hope so but until I see a little bean I'm trying not to think about it too much as was gutted last time xx


----------



## Apple111

wantbb2 said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in a while, I've decided on a much more relaxed approach this cycle :)
> Last month I let myself get a Lil crazy with it all :haha:
> 
> Haven't been thinking about it much, just doing my temps and aware of my fertile days.. haven't had much discussion at all with oh either although that was deliberate too I think I stressed him out last cycle! Oops! Lol
> 
> Anyway, I've got my positive opk this morning :) we're doing our bit so we'll just have to wait and see now!
> 
> Good luck ladies with this cycle, hope you are all well! :hug: to you all xxxxx

Good luck hon xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Yaay Weeyin09 go and get it!!! On which CD did you get it? I'm on CD13 today, will do the test later when at home. i got another high y'day but we were too tired to do anything. i hope i get another high or peak today.
> 
> 
> Apple - the HCG levels are good as they're increasing, right?
> 
> Hi hon I really hope so but until I see a little bean I'm trying not to think about it too much as was gutted last time xxClick to expand...

I know but it's still a good sign ;) don't stress and try to be calm (i know easier said than done!)


----------



## ilovepiano

Yaaay!!! peak fertility today!!! wooo hooo!!! lol i never thougth i'd be this happy seeing the egg sign on the CBFM!


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> Yaaay!!! peak fertility today!!! wooo hooo!!! lol i never thougth i'd be this happy seeing the egg sign on the CBFM!

Yay! Mine has gone back down to high but as its not asking for tests not sure I believe it!

Off on hols today so will catch up with you all when we get. Hopefully some of us will be due some good news xx


----------



## ilovepiano

apparently there's a number of high's you get after a peak that are "compulsary" :) therefore you won't need a test stick.


----------



## Hopeful H

ilovepiano said:


> apparently there's a number of high's you get after a peak that are "compulsary" :) therefore you won't need a test stick.

But surely I couldn't get pregnant today if I ovulated yesterday?


----------



## weeyin09

ilovepiano said:


> Yaaay!!! peak fertility today!!! wooo hooo!!! lol i never thougth i'd be this happy seeing the egg sign on the CBFM!

Lol aww i know i was exact same this morning !! So we are going to O at pretty much same time then .... fx for us !


----------



## armymama2012

I'm only 5 DPO but I am not thinking positive anymore. After the pains I had last night and now a .5 degree drop in my temp this morning. I am guessing that AF will be here in 5 days. Ugh...


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> apparently there's a number of high's you get after a peak that are "compulsary" :) therefore you won't need a test stick.
> 
> But surely I couldn't get pregnant today if I ovulated yesterday?Click to expand...

I think it is still possible. i forgot where i read it - i browse a lot lol!

Edit:- ok i found it, it's in the user manual on pg 18 - The CBFM identifies your days of Peak Feritlity by detecting the surge in LH, which triggers ovulation to occur approximately 24-36 hours later. Peak Fertility will be indicated on the day of the LH surge, as well as the following day. There is a chance that the egg can still be fertilised after this time, therefore you will be shown 1 day of High Fertility following your days of Peak Fertility." i hope this helps ;)


----------



## twotogo

armymama2012 said:


> I'm only 5 DPO but I am not thinking positive anymore. After the pains I had last night and now a .5 degree drop in my temp this morning. I am guessing that AF will be here in 5 days. Ugh...

Don't give up. It could be implantation dip. :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Morning ladies, i'm hoping we caught the eggy y'day! and nothing leaked out not even when i went for a pee after laying down for 30 mins!! - i was a very good girl lol! :)


----------



## nimbec

Brilliant ilovepiano!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Brilliant ilovepiano!!!!

:winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

ilovepiano said:


> Morning ladies, i'm hoping we caught the eggy y'day! and nothing leaked out not even when i went for a pee after laying down for 30 mins!! - i was a very good girl lol! :)

Haha .. The things we do :) I was even tempted to put my legs up against the wall lol... I thought my oh will think I'd lost the plot.. So just kept it in all night lol.. Fx this is your month xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, i'm hoping we caught the eggy y'day! and nothing leaked out not even when i went for a pee after laying down for 30 mins!! - i was a very good girl lol! :)
> 
> Haha .. The things we do :) I was even tempted to put my legs up against the wall lol... I thought my oh will think I'd lost the plot.. So just kept it in all night lol.. Fx this is your month xxClick to expand...

Hahaha :haha:


----------



## wantbb2

Morning ladies.. yaaaaawn! Ugh! So tired this morning. Waiting for the gas man coming, anywhere between 8am and 8pm... Why can't they just give you a two hour time slot or something? I hate waiting in all day! :hissy: 

Got another positive opk this morning I should be O'ing later today I think. :) 

Have any you ladies read the fifty shades of grey? I bought all 3 books about 4 days ago and I'm nearly half way through the 3rd book! Can't put them down lol 

:hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 said:


> Have any you ladies read the fifty shades of grey? I bought all 3 books about 4 days ago and I'm nearly half way through the 3rd book! Can't put them down lol
> 
> :hugs: to you all xxxx

Wow Wantbb2!!!! 3 books in 4 days, that's a total record!!! i read them all in a week's time which is a record for me, pity there are only 3 books. I don't know what's so addicting about them, maybe the spicy scenes??! :winkwink:


----------



## weeyin09

Hey ladies

Hopfeully we caught the little eggy last night too !!
I was lying for like 10 mins after & then getting back up but this month I have decided to just stay in bed & go to sleep so the little guys are trapped all night lol 

fx for everyone :happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Hopfeully we caught the little eggy last night too !!
> I was lying for like 10 mins after & then getting back up but this month I have decided to just stay in bed & go to sleep so the little guys are trapped all night lol
> 
> fx for everyone :happydance:

Poor swimmers lol! kept forcefully in jail :spermy:


----------



## wantbb2

ilovepiano said:


> wantbb2 said:
> 
> 
> Have any you ladies read the fifty shades of grey? I bought all 3 books about 4 days ago and I'm nearly half way through the 3rd book! Can't put them down lol
> 
> :hugs: to you all xxxx
> 
> Wow Wantbb2!!!! 3 books in 4 days, that's a total record!!! i read them all in a week's time which is a record for me, pity there are only 3 books. I don't know what's so addicting about them, maybe the spicy scenes??! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol :) I have this week off work so I've just lost myself in these books day and night! My oh works 10hour shifts so I've had peace and quiet to get stuck in :) actually can't wait to finish the last 1, I really need to get out :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 said:


> Lol :) I have this week off work so I've just lost myself in these books day and night! My oh works 10hour shifts so I've had peace and quiet to get stuck in :) actually can't wait to finish the last 1, I really need to get out :haha:

Aaaah that's why!! i read most of it at home but i carried them to work as well (covered in plain paper ) I'm very disappointed that there aren't more books than 3 lol! I enjoyed them very much! they're very addictive!


----------



## wantbb2

ilovepiano said:


> wantbb2 said:
> 
> 
> Lol :) I have this week off work so I've just lost myself in these books day and night! My oh works 10hour shifts so I've had peace and quiet to get stuck in :) actually can't wait to finish the last 1, I really need to get out :haha:
> 
> Aaaah that's why!! i read most of it at home but i carried them to work as well (covered in plain paper ) I'm very disappointed that there aren't more books than 3 lol! I enjoyed them very much! they're very addictive!Click to expand...

I loved them too! I really think we need to hear Christians story now! :) I also hear they're making the movie :happydance: can't wait! 

I'm currently 3dpo today, nothing to report, no symptoms. I am going to try very hard not to symtom spot this cycle! I have been very laid back up until this point and I'm not going to crack :) xxx


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls , hope ur all ok x


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 said:


> I'm currently 3dpo today, nothing to report, no symptoms. I am going to try very hard not to symtom spot this cycle! I have been very laid back up until this point and I'm not going to crack :) xxx

I agree! the story from Christian's perspective... ! also, about the movie, i wonder who the actors would be, i wouldn't mind Ian Somerhalder as Christian :haha:!!

I am CD 16 i.e. 2 dpo. the first day that my CBFM hasn't asked me for a test.


----------



## Hopeful H

Hello from Morocco! My phonebill is going to be huge! I'm 5dpo today and put all of my symptoms down to the heat as I started feeling weird from 1dpo which is when I got here! Abit of dizziness, some ovary cramps, racing heartbeat, feeling like I'm about to have a panic attack, shattered, waves of nausea and bloating (which is definitely from eating too many carbs! Hope you ladies are having more symptoms luck than me!xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi hopefull hope your having an amazing time!!!!!!!! Symptoms sound good to me!! what dpo will you be when u get home? Are you testing on holiday?


----------



## wantbb2

Ilovepiano, yes, we definitely need someone hot and smouldering to play Christian! :) 

Hopeful, hope your having a fab time in morroco! 

Nimbec how are you? How you feeling? :hugs:

4dpo today, I have had no symptoms at all. I didn't even have any O pain this cycle. Usually by now I'm feeling gassy/bloated and some pains ect but I've had zilch! We have bd a lot more this cycle, so Fx. 

Xxx


----------



## Hopeful H

nimbec said:


> Hi hopefull hope your having an amazing time!!!!!!!! Symptoms sound good to me!! what dpo will you be when u get home? Are you testing on holiday?

I'm 100% sure they're heat symptoms, its like 46c out here! I'll be 9dpo when we get back on the 17th and not going to test at all. We didn't bd at the right times and would rather be disappointed by af than neg tests! Af due on 21st or 22nd (always get spotting the day before full) so will hold out till then!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies 3dpo today. still early for anything, i'm just counting my days lol!! and i've had creamy cm today... hmmmmm... isn't it supposed to be dry now???!


----------



## weeyin09

Hey Ladies,

Hope your having a fab holiday hopeful !!

I have a lack of symptoms this month, normally have tingly boobs by now but nothing just a slight pain on the side of one like under my arm, I had O pain this month as usual which has finally gone but now have a sore hip & round the bottom of my back but on the opposite side from O so don't think these are symptoms just my body being a pain :wacko:


----------



## HWPG

morning ladies! i'm cd21 - and not sure if i O'd or not! FF cant tell, my temps are all over, argh! frustrating! going to have bloods done anyways on cd25 - that would be in the middle of my LP. nothing else here to report except boredom and frustration. sounds like a lot of us are just waiting - cue elevator music!


----------



## ilovepiano

HWPG said:


> morning ladies! i'm cd21 - and not sure if i O'd or not! FF cant tell, my temps are all over, argh! frustrating! going to have bloods done anyways on cd25 - that would be in the middle of my LP. nothing else here to report except boredom and frustration. sounds like a lot of us are just waiting - cue elevator music!

Yes i'm in the TWW - CD18, 4dpo today, too early for anything!!


----------



## nimbec

Ladies I hope the 2ww is kind to you and flys by, piano fx you o'd?!!


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Ladies I hope the 2ww is kind to you and flys by, piano fx you o'd?!!

according to the CBFM yes i did. i do every month so not a problem really, i just had the wrong timing as i thought it was earlier when it's just exactly in the middle of the cycle at Cd 14!!!! and i thought it was day 10/11 :dohh:. So probably in my previous cycles i just missed the window by a fraction!


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls hope u are all well.. I have first gp appointment today. They have also requested I have a scan tomorrow morning.. I will be 7+1 .. Really nervous as last pregnancy just showed sac and yolk with no little bean .... And I had all pregnancy symptoms as hcg went up anyway.. I'm shattered at the min all the time an feeling sick most of the day but with having symptoms last time I just cant build hopes up..I'm not moaning as I'm happy I have the symptoms but just wish I could be more positive.. Sorry for vent girls just honestly don't think I could cope with another loss.. We have had two years of really bad luck as a couple with a horrific death in the family and then losing boo..so
this LO means so much...sorry for being so depressing heads just all over n u girls are fab 
xx


----------



## Apple111

Hopeful H said:


> Hello from Morocco! My phonebill is going to be huge! I'm 5dpo today and put all of my symptoms down to the heat as I started feeling weird from 1dpo which is when I got here! Abit of dizziness, some ovary cramps, racing heartbeat, feeling like I'm about to have a panic attack, shattered, waves of nausea and bloating (which is definitely from eating too many carbs! Hope you ladies are having more symptoms luck than me!xx

Hopeful... Lol messaging from morocco.. That's dedication haha.. I think thats ace :) have a fab time hon x if u get bfp u will have to call it morocco !!

You just made me smile when I was feeling pants x


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: Apple, i hope the time passes soon so that it's time for your appt and everything shows ok i.e. they way it should


----------



## Hopeful H

> Hopeful... Lol messaging from morocco.. That's dedication haha.. I think thats ace :) have a fab time hon x if u get bfp u will have to call it morocco !!
> 
> You just made me smile when I was feeling pants x

I will definitely call my bfp morocco if it comes this month, that's how sure I am that it won't! How very mariah Cary of me!!

FX for your app apple and little blueberry! You guys sound like a pie!xx


----------



## wantbb2

Apple111 said:


> Hi girls hope u are all well.. I have first gp appointment today. They have also requested I have a scan tomorrow morning.. I will be 7+1 .. Really nervous as last pregnancy just showed sac and yolk with no little bean .... And I had all pregnancy symptoms as hcg went up anyway.. I'm shattered at the min all the time an feeling sick most of the day but with having symptoms last time I just cant build hopes up..I'm not moaning as I'm happy I have the symptoms but just wish I could be more positive.. Sorry for vent girls just honestly don't think I could cope with another loss.. We have had two years of really bad luck as a couple with a horrific death in the family and then losing boo..so
> this LO means so much...sorry for being so depressing heads just all over n u girls are fab
> xx

Hey Apple, its only natural to feel nervous hun, I hope so much for you that all is as it should be :hugs: I'm glad your getting a scan tomorrow at least hopefully that should put you at ease a little. Fx your little bean is making him/herself at home and you'll be able to eventually enjoy your pregnancy. I shall be thinking of you hun :hugs: "xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Apple111

Thank u ladies.. Means a lot.. I had my dr appt today and my hcg had gone up again to 80,000 .. Hope it's a good sign .. All will be revealed in the morning..fx 

Hopeful..just laughed out loud when I read the comment that we sound like a pie.. My 9 yr old keeps asking me what I'm lafin at lol.. 

Apple n blueberry... If things go ok I'll going to make one lol xx


----------



## weeyin09

hey ladies hope everyone feeling ok today :thumbup:

gl apple fx for you

I have a major bloat today, I literally look about 6 months pregnant, so uncomfy & feels like im stretching but I think its my skin stretching because I literally am that bloated :shrug:


----------



## ilovepiano

Arrrgh i HATE the TWW!!


----------



## Hopeful H

Me tooooo! Feel better about it this cycle cos sure I'm already out, but doesn't stop the what ifs!


----------



## weeyin09

feel like af is on the way this morning :nope:
hope not cause I am only 6dpo so will make it a short LP :wacko:


----------



## wantbb2

Apple how did your scan go today hun? :hugs: 

6dpo today, still nothing going on for me! Felt like cramping around my womb this morning just for a few seconds though.. maybe because I was bursting for the loo? Anyway, still nothing! Usually I'm very bloated/gassy by this stage at least. 

How are all you ladies feeling today?


----------



## armymama2012

Holy cow! I just took another OPK for the heck of it last night and it is 2x darker than the control line. I swear its so dark purple its almost black! I will take and post a pic in a minute. Still going to later this morning!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , went for my scan this morning and there was our little bean with a flickering little heartbeat xx :):happydance: it was very tiny but it was there..we are very relieved but I am aware it still early days so just got to try and take care now. Scan confirmed dates that I am 7 weeks xx

Good luck this month ladies xx


----------



## nimbec

Fantastic apple! I'm off for mine tomorrow morning i hope its good news like yours!


----------



## wantbb2

Aww Apple that's fab! So happy for you :happydance: 
At least now you can relax a little hun :) 

Nimbec, Fx you get good news aswell hun :)


----------



## Hopeful H

Really happy for you apple! Get making that pie!

FX for you nimbec, not sure about sweetpea pie! 

Weeyin09 I hope af isn't on the way. A lot of the symptoms are the same remember!! I keep feeling like I've pulled a muscle by both my ovaries. Must have stretched too far jumping into the pool!! ;-)


----------



## nimbec

Thanks hopeful lol that made me laugh out loud! me neither ugh esp not with the nausea kicking in ;)


----------



## Apple111

Good luck tomorrow nimbec xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou everyone for your well wishes i will let you know how it goes as soon as i get back home !


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple that's very great news!!!!!!!!! :)

Nimbec good luck and let us know how it goes please!

as for me i'm feeling too normal this cycle. bah! i just feel angry at the world right now and v disappointed. i know it's too early but i want to feel something!! i give my word that if nothing happens this time, we'll have to go for testing. i've had enough of hoping. we did everything right this time.

anyway, sorry for this vent but i had to get it out of my system. today it was a good day after all. we went to swim, than had dinner out after a nap. and now it's nearly midnight and i don't feel like sleeping although i'll have to as i'm back to work tomorrow. It was a holiday here today. 

Good luck again Nimbec for tomorrow's scan! :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Sorry ur feeling fed up hon fingers crossed for this month xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> Sorry ur feeling fed up hon fingers crossed for this month xx

Tks Apple! i'm such a pessimist!! and today i felt a little cramping on my left side. Let's hope it's a good sign although it could have been anything from the food i ate, nerves or my mind playing tricks! my Bb's are already filling up but that usually happens a week before Af is due. Af is due on the 25th. Let's see....


----------



## ilovepiano

Nimbec, any news from your end? :hugs:


----------



## weeyin09

Hope everything went ok today Nimbec :flower:

7DPO, willing AF to stay away !! Just feel like it's going to start anytime, just need a few more days lol :wacko:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies well....here is the saga of my scan appt!

The scan was eventaully a positive experience but the consultant was an absolute nightmare really uninterested and wanted to be in/out very quick. We didn't get off to the best start as he was trying to put probe in WRONG hole LMAO!!! Then we very quickly saw the sac and to me it looked empty cue heart sank so i said can you see anything - no answer complete silence in room i was convinced it was all over. Then i saw a glimse of something, he then spoke for the first time asking me to empty my bladder again and when i went back in he said oh much better a definate heart beat measuring at 6 weeks PHEW what a relief and you could see it flikering there - he didnt offer to put sound on and as he wasn't particually friendly i didn't ask!! He then walkewd out....i chased him to ask for a photo cue look of disgust on his face and a yes i suppose we can print u a copy GRRRRRRRRR such horrid experince but a FAB result healthy hb YAY!!

Hope you are all ok and not too stressed!!!! ((hugs))


----------



## Hopeful H

Happy happy happy for you nimbec! He sounds like a complete tosser though! Obviously a single lonely man if he doesn't know the female body properly...


----------



## wantbb2

Yay Nimbec that's fab news! Glad all is good with you hun :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Woo Hoo Nimbec!! what do you mean he tried to put the probe in the wrong hole... Uhmmm ... Hello there MAN!!!!!!!!! Lol!!! on second thoughts maybe he's not heterosexual and that would explain a lot of things! (no offence meant for the latter obviously)


----------



## nimbec

Lol i know ladies bonkers wasn't it!!!! LMAO i was like ugh huh ewrm may like to try higner up - what the heck do u say in those circumstances?! 

Hope you are all ok and not to stressed! I'd love to tell u stress goes away when u get the BFP but unfortunately it doesnt....just extra worry untill 12 weeks! Wishing speedy BFP's for you all though!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Lol i know ladies bonkers wasn't it!!!! LMAO i was like ugh huh ewrm may like to try higner up - what the heck do u say in those circumstances?!
> 
> Hope you are all ok and not to stressed! I'd love to tell u stress goes away when u get the BFP but unfortunately it doesnt....just extra worry untill 12 weeks! Wishing speedy BFP's for you all though!!!!!!!

Tks Nimbec i was getting stressed y'day, today it's better although i don't know, sometimes i wish it with all my might and sometimes seeing i'm so tense i get disheartened.

as for what to say, you could have said "hey, don't you see the no entry sign there??!" :haha: geez, how many women has he helped or were you the first one??!:dohh:


----------



## wantbb2

Morning ladies :) 8dpo for me today and still abso nothing! No symptoms, no aches and pains, just a big fat nothing. Ugh!

Well I'm returning to work this morning after 11 days off, and to say I can't be bothered would be an understatement! It's just not a nice place to be anymore. :cry: but needs must the bills won't pay themselves. 

Hope y'all have a nice day I'm off to get some breakfast xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Wantbb2 i'm 7dpo and feel nothing as well. so you're not alone. i just feel gassy (which is kind of normal). The only thing i noticed y'day is that i had a strong smell in my wee, but today it's back to normal. I can't wait to feel anything, really!

Good luck for work, time will fly by, you'll see :hugs:


----------



## weeyin09

8dpo hoping I make it through the day without af but doubtful !!
It's not cramps or anything making me think it's on the way just that feeling you get, like I am at the loo every 10 mins cause I feel like it's started, get that every month.
Have got some b complex ready to start cause I read that's good for short LP :shrug:


----------



## Apple111

Good luck ladies there's still time yet xx


----------



## Hopeful H

wantbb2 said:


> Morning ladies :) 8dpo for me today and still abso nothing! No symptoms, no aches and pains, just a big fat nothing. Ugh!




ilovepiano said:


> Hi Wantbb2 i'm 7dpo and feel nothing as well. so you're not alone. i just feel gassy (which is kind of normal). The only thing i noticed y'day is that i had a strong smell in my wee, but today it's back to normal. I can't wait to feel anything, really!

I'm 9dpo today (and back from hols :nope: )and I don't feel anything either! Got a really dodgy tummy/gassy but I think thats the affects of eating moroccan food! I'm sure there are a lot of ladies who didnt feel much different before getting their bfps so you never know. 

Think I'm going to try soy next cycle, and I'vetold my oh the days we need to bd because I'm sick of the pressure always being on me. If he gets nervous then we'll have to think of something!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well temping confirmed that I actually ovulated on Wednesday, so now I am 2 dpo.


----------



## Apple111

I tried to keep it from my oh but it got too stressful for me , particularly if he didn't feel like it..so last cycle I got him involved in it all..I told him about smiley faces on clear blue .. We made sure we dtd a couple of times days leading up andon the days and after..I was adamant those swimmers were going to be there when egg was released..we dtd 5 times around of ovulation.. Fingers crossed this bean sticks.. Xx


----------



## nimbec

Ladies i just thought i would say i really thought AF was on her way when i got my bfp i really didn't feel any different - so much for months on end of symptom spotting lol No symptoms def does not mean you are out, honest!! when i got my bfn at 10dpo i was convinced i was out but then got a bfp at 11 dpo and still felt no different than when af was coming even still had the cramps you get just b4 af - they continue on and off through first tri! 

Please try to stay a lil positive ((hugs))


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks ladies, your comments are very encouraging! :) I just went for some quick errands and i walked quickly, ended up feeling like i was going to burst out something from under there and slight very very slight cramps... did not feel these before, it may be gas but it also may be.....


----------



## Hopeful H

Look at how many bfps this thread got last cycle...we're bound to get some this cycle too! But until mine comes, I'm going to get a dog!! Need something (other than my husband) to look after!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> But until mine comes, I'm going to get a dog!! Need something (other than my husband) to look after!

Lol that's quite a something to look after, mine drives me nuts, he pees all over the place and i cannot find anything to stop him!! will have to talk to a trainer. 

I am having new symptoms this month. i don't know if it's anything related or what to what i hope for, but y'day i found a large gland in my right breast. i get it when i'm about a week away from AF, so not alarmed. But today this same gland is stabbing me, the feeling/pain lasts only for a second or two then goes away on its own. Never had this before, i do hope it's something good happening!! also i think my bb's are a bit bigger/fuller but that always happens before Af as well. today week i'll test! (if not a day before lol)


----------



## HWPG

Morning ladies! I had blood drawn today -cd25 but I think it's 7dpo. Not sure cause my temps and opks were whacked out this month. Oh well. I think I already posted that my best friend is prego (2 months NTNP) and I found out yesterday my sister is prego - after 3 months trying. Sigh. As I said elsewhere, I'm a little angry but mostly sad and bitter. And I don't want to be sad and bitter anymore. I want to be happy again, and not the passing moment happy. And there's nothing I can do about it more than I'm doing. Sorry for the long post. Now that those two are knocked up, I have to let it all out here. Many many fx'd for the ladies on here and hoping for BFPs all around!


----------



## twotogo

HWPG said:


> Morning ladies! I had blood drawn today -cd25 but I think it's 7dpo. Not sure cause my temps and opks were whacked out this month. Oh well. I think I already posted that my best friend is prego (2 months NTNP) and I found out yesterday my sister is prego - after 3 months trying. Sigh. As I said elsewhere, I'm a little angry but mostly sad and bitter. And I don't want to be sad and bitter anymore. I want to be happy again, and not the passing moment happy. And there's nothing I can do about it more than I'm doing. Sorry for the long post. Now that those two are knocked up, I have to let it all out here. Many many fx'd for the ladies on here and hoping for BFPs all around!


:hugs: I understand how you feel. It's very hard when everyone else around you gets preggo, and you're still waiting.....


----------



## ilovepiano

HWPG said:


> Morning ladies! I had blood drawn today -cd25 but I think it's 7dpo. Not sure cause my temps and opks were whacked out this month. Oh well. I think I already posted that my best friend is prego (2 months NTNP) and I found out yesterday my sister is prego - after 3 months trying. Sigh. As I said elsewhere, I'm a little angry but mostly sad and bitter. And I don't want to be sad and bitter anymore. I want to be happy again, and not the passing moment happy. And there's nothing I can do about it more than I'm doing. Sorry for the long post. Now that those two are knocked up, I have to let it all out here. Many many fx'd for the ladies on here and hoping for BFPs all around!

I have also felt that bitterness and anger as well. it's only natural. it's the motherly instinct. i talked to a doc i go to and that's what he told me. i never thought i had one before!! lol! So it's perfectly normal, don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful H

Normal but still really hard. My friend text me whilst I was away to tell me that she's having a boy. I want to be happy for her but I wish she'd keep her mouth shut! She knows the problems we're having and she got pregnant after only doing it once so she doesnt have a clue. Even her boyfriend has told her to just calm it down a bit when I'm around. Not that she should have to, and I know I sound selfish.

Picking my new doggy up in the morning so that'll hopefully give me something else to think about for a while...


----------



## nimbec

Hopeful i'm sorry i know how hard it is! I found my puppy then the very next day i got my BFP!! they are a great distra tion though!!


----------



## HWPG

Thanks everyone for making me feel that I'm not alone.... Or crazy. :)


----------



## ilovepiano

HWPG said:


> Thanks everyone for making me feel that I'm not alone.... Or crazy. :)

You're definitely not!!!

Hopeful :hugs2:


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry it's so hard for some of you at the minute.. I got so frustrated whilst ttc, pregnant women everywhere... Especially when u see people with bumps and cigarettes in their hands!!! Fx we get some more bfps this cycle xx


----------



## Hopeful H

Thanks from me too ladies, I know I'd be going out of my mind if I didn't have you guys!xxx


----------



## Apple111

ilovepiano said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> But until mine comes, I'm going to get a dog!! Need something (other than my husband) to look after!
> 
> Lol that's quite a something to look after, mine drives me nuts, he pees all over the place and i cannot find anything to stop him!! will have to talk to a trainer.
> 
> I am having new symptoms this month. i don't know if it's anything related or what to what i hope for, but y'day i found a large gland in my right breast. i get it when i'm about a week away from AF, so not alarmed. But today this same gland is stabbing me, the feeling/pain lasts only for a second or two then goes away on its own. Never had this before, i do hope it's something good happening!! also i think my bb's are a bit bigger/fuller but that always happens before Af as well. today week i'll test! (if not a day before lol)Click to expand...

Lovepiano lol... When I first read your post I thought u meant ur husband pees all over the place lol.. And u were getting him a trainer.. I've def got baby brain haha..x


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> Hi ladies sorry it's so hard for some of you at the minute.. I got so frustrated whilst ttc, pregnant women everywhere... Especially when u see people with bumps and cigarettes in their hands!!! Fx we get some more bfps this cycle xx

yes exactly!! and they don't bother the smoke going near the kid!! it just drives me insane!! aaarrgh!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Apple111 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> But until mine comes, I'm going to get a dog!! Need something (other than my husband) to look after!
> 
> Lol that's quite a something to look after, mine drives me nuts, he pees all over the place and i cannot find anything to stop him!! will have to talk to a trainer.Click to expand...
> 
> Lovepiano lol... When I first read your post I thought u meant ur husband pees all over the place lol.. And u were getting him a trainer.. I've def got baby brain haha..xClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Oh No i was talking about the dog!!!!! i'd be in very big trouble if it were my hubby, but he'd be locked up in a mental hosp right now lol!!


----------



## Hopeful H

You mean not everyones husband wees on the floor?! 

10dpo today and I feel so poorly its taking my mind off symptom spotting! Chronically bad stomach and my throat is swollen up. Pretty sure they're not pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## weeyin09

Haha I thought it was just normal for husbands to wee on the floor !
9dpo still feeling the same except I also have cramps this morning :shrug:

We need some BFP's here soon, fx everyone !! Is anyone testing ? I am just going wait & see if the witch arrives because I hate getting BFN's more than I hate af


----------



## Apple111

Good luck girls...


----------



## nimbec

Good luck girls!! not long to wait now ((hugs))


----------



## sparkles86

Am also in, period will be due next monday so fingers crossed!! I will be so gutted if af turns up:growlmad:


----------



## HWPG

Af due on mon/tues. waiting, waiting.....


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, I've been having af type pains today in stomach and legs( aching) .. Freaking me out, I hope it goes away.. :( x


----------



## wantbb2

Don't worry apple lots of women say they have af pains through first tri. :hugs: 

What do you ladies think of my chart?


----------



## ilovepiano

I'll probably test on Wednesday. Good luck ladies!!!

right now i have super huge bb's, never had them before lol!


----------



## Apple111

I have just worked out I would be due second af around now so wondering if pains are to do with that ?? U just can't help worry.. Right!! need to stop stressing :) Thanks for comments girls xx good luck this cycle u who are testing soon xx


----------



## weeyin09

Was just having a nosey around & come across some funny stories of labour in the birth & labour section......... my sides hurt from laughing now, defo cheered me up :haha:

Got my mega bloat back again, least I know what I will look like when I am about 6 months pregnant lol :shrug:


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin - mega bloat?? that sounds painful!


----------



## weeyin09

ilovepiano said:


> weeyin - mega bloat?? that sounds painful!

I had a few days ago & it went away but it's making a come back :shrug:
Not too painful yet but the other day it was so big & tight It felt like I could literally feel my skin stretching :cry:


----------



## wantbb2

Morning ladies how are we all? 

10dpo today, had another temp rise this morning, and when I wiped there was 1 little speck of blood on toilet paper. Hopefully all good signs. Yesterday I went for a lie down and suddenly felt not well. My body was boiling and I felt like I was coming down with something but it only lasted a while. Strange. Anyway tested this morning, but bfn hoping it's just too early. Fx. :hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## weeyin09

Morning Ladies, 10dpo :happydance: 
can't believe I have made it to 10dpo was so sure the witch was on the way, this will be 5th day in a row with that ' it's started ' feeling 
Hoping to make it at least another day or two and then won't bother taking the b complex :thumbup:

Getting close now for everyone, fx & tons of :dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> weeyin - mega bloat?? that sounds painful!
> 
> I had a few days ago & it went away but it's making a come back :shrug:
> Not too painful yet but the other day it was so big & tight It felt like I could literally feel my skin stretching :cry:Click to expand...

Can you associate this with anything? food? cycle? i always get a mega bloat when i have milkshake lol!


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh ladies have everything crossed for you!! It's a good sign having that I started feeling!!


----------



## weeyin09

ilovepiano said:


> weeyin09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> weeyin - mega bloat?? that sounds painful!
> 
> I had a few days ago & it went away but it's making a come back :shrug:
> Not too painful yet but the other day it was so big & tight It felt like I could literally feel my skin stretching :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Can you associate this with anything? food? cycle? i always get a mega bloat when i have milkshake lol!Click to expand...

I don't think so, it's not something I normally get, occasionally I get it a day or two before af where I feel bloated but don't actually look bloated so I am guessing it's something to do with that & has just been really bad this month for some reason, seems okay today though so far ! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful H

I was the most bloated I've ever been on the plane on the way home. When we started to come in to land I thought something was going to explode out of my tummy! Must have been the air pressure but if I'd have been pregnant I would have been sure I was going into labour!

11dpo today, still got really bad tummy and a shocking cold so just poorly not pregnant! FX for the rest of you, some good signs going on. I'll be the only one left at this rate!


----------



## weeyin09

Hopeful I have been thinking exact same thing ! I am going to be left here on my own lol :nope:


----------



## Hopeful H

Nah i'll be here dont worry!


----------



## ilovepiano

i'm feeling nothing special apart from mega-sized-bb's! and feeling a little bit dizzy every now and then but it's just a few seconds. Usually i have low blood pressure and maybe the heat is not helping it much. it's boiling here today. too hot to do anything!


----------



## Hopeful H

Sure I felt af cramps for a minute earlier. It is a bit early for me and it could just be my tummy!

Got the appointment for my hsg results tomorrow so hopefully there won't be any blockages. I'm sure the next step is clomid but I'm not sure whether they'll then start me on that following my appointment tomorrow. Will probably have to wait another 3 months for another appointment for that! If they did start me tomorrow it would be perfect timing for the start of my next cycle on Tues or weds. Any of you ladies had any experience of these appointments for results and how long the next step will take? As far as I can tell its a consultant one rather than a nurse led clinic so that could be a good sign...


----------



## weeyin09

This is the second day I have had af cramps, there not really sore just kinda there in the backround, I normally only cramp like 30 mins before af starts so think I am in for a bad one this month !


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> This is the second day I have had af cramps, there not really sore just kinda there in the backround, I normally only cramp like 30 mins before af starts so think I am in for a bad one this month !


Weeyin, can it be a good sign after all? maybe the cramps some ladies get when tye're preggo ??!


----------



## weeyin09

ilovepiano said:


> weeyin09 said:
> 
> 
> This is the second day I have had af cramps, there not really sore just kinda there in the backround, I normally only cramp like 30 mins before af starts so think I am in for a bad one this month !
> 
> 
> Weeyin, can it be a good sign after all? maybe the cramps some ladies get when tye're preggo ??!Click to expand...

That would b nice but they here in full force now just said to dh i reckon the witch will be here within next half hour just dont think this is our month, its our anniversary on wednesday and couldn't think of a better present !


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weeyin09 said:
> 
> 
> This is the second day I have had af cramps, there not really sore just kinda there in the backround, I normally only cramp like 30 mins before af starts so think I am in for a bad one this month !
> 
> 
> Weeyin, can it be a good sign after all? maybe the cramps some ladies get when tye're preggo ??!Click to expand...
> 
> That would b nice but they here in full force now just said to dh i reckon the witch will be here within next half hour just dont think this is our month, its our anniversary on wednesday and couldn't think of a better present !Click to expand...

i agree!! there doesn't exist a better present!


----------



## wantbb2

I also have felt all day like af was coming, even though she's not due for another 6 days or so... Ugh! Hate all this waiting! Good thing is, I haven't stressed myself out about things this month I've taken a more relaxed approach :haha: although we bd everyday up until and after O so I don't know what else I can do really!


----------



## ilovepiano

Girls i need your opinion. i'm noticing other changes in my breast, If i'm not imagining things! the areola is more swelled, and i think i'm getting darker shades on it, like shadows. Could this be progesterone before AF or a good sign? what do you think? It is still very very full (i think they've never been bigger!)

PS hubby is enjoying the inspections lol!


----------



## weeyin09

ilovepiano said:


> Girls i need your opinion. i'm noticing other changes in my breast, If i'm not imagining things! the areola is more swelled, and i think i'm getting darker shades on it, like shadows. Could this be progesterone before AF or a good sign? what do you think? It is still very very full (i think they've never been bigger!)

Not sure if af would cause that or not hun, hope it's a good sign for you and you get your bfp soon, we need another bfp around here !! Fx for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Girls i need your opinion. i'm noticing other changes in my breast, If i'm not imagining things! the areola is more swelled, and i think i'm getting darker shades on it, like shadows. Could this be progesterone before AF or a good sign? what do you think? It is still very very full (i think they've never been bigger!)
> 
> Not sure if af would cause that or not hun, hope it's a good sign for you and you get your bfp soon, we need another bfp around here !! Fx for you hun :thumbup:Click to expand...

THANK YOU!!! i do hope it's a good sign. i think i won't be able to sleep till wednesday comes!! i'm so anxious and excited. Can someone do something and fast forward the time please :haha:


----------



## weeyin09

Aw i know what you mean i hate this point when its getting so close i just want to sleep until i can find out one way or the other lol


----------



## ilovepiano

Yeah weeyin exactly!


----------



## ilovepiano

Update, i'm feeling really dry down there and nearly sore....! what do you think? and bb's are very very sore! never had them this much!


----------



## nimbec

Ilovepiano great signs! Fx for you!!! Eek!!! In wishing time away too! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Ilovepiano great signs! Fx for you!!! Eek!!! In wishing time away too!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

So do you think the soreness down there is related? i also feel a little bit light headed but it might be from anticipation it's killing me! i'm really trying hard not to go to a pharmacy to buy tests today, but will do so tomorrow to use on Wednesday. I also feel like bloated and feel something that seems bowel movement - it can be so as well.


----------



## nimbec

It sounds good hun, i was very wet down there b4 bfp but everyone is different. The other signs sound really positive though. Its soooooo frustrating having to wait, what dpo are you now?


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> It sounds good hun, i was very wet down there b4 bfp but everyone is different. The other signs sound really positive though. Its soooooo frustrating having to wait, what dpo are you now?

Yes very frustrating. i'm at 10dpo. i hope i'm not imagining things!:wacko:

i can also see some blue veins on my boobs - if i squint lol! I'm not too sure that these weren't there already as i am very pale.


----------



## Hopeful H

12dpo and no symptoms. I'll definitely be here next month! Sounds positive for the rest of you though! Got my fx x


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks hopeful right now i just want to :cry: i hope tomorrow passes quickly!! and you can never be too sure before AF shows.


----------



## VallJazz

Good day ladies! I'm new to this site, decided to register and join in after I found this wonderful thread while googling away bout symptoms and etc. 

This thread is so inspiring! Congratulations to all who got their BFP! (spent the last 2 hours reading the entire thread from scratch. Haha) and Baby dust :dust: to all!!! 

Been a weird month for me. Had my normal AF July 9th but one week after started mid cycle bleeding for 9 days! It was the first time ever I had mcb! Had no idea whether it was a change of cycle or what?! So the 9th aug was supposed to be the next AF due date and nothing came till today, started some light bleeding. :cry: 

So now I guess my cycle changed and I'm suppose to count 20th as my 1st cd? 
Was excited before today that I would be preggers cos had such sore boobs which hasn't showed up for months before or during AF in many previous cycles.. 
DH and I am not trying nor preventing but every month I hope I get the BFP somehow! 

Well, maybe next month for me.. Baby dust to all !!! Wonderful thread u have here!! :dust:


----------



## wantbb2

I've had some light brown spotting this morning :cry: I sometimes get it before af comes :( i took a test and my sister tweaked it says she can see something but I don't think it's anything as I've had af pains Does any1 know how to upload from iPhone?


----------



## Hopeful H

If you click on go advanced under the quick reply box and then the paperclip icon, there's a browse box at the top. It let's me look through my photos to upload from there x


----------



## weeyin09

Hey Valljazz - welcome to the mad house lol :wacko:
Hope your cycles settle down for you, or even better you don't have any cause you get your BFP !

Ilovepiano - Sounds good, not too long to wait now ! I have a really really noticeable blue vein on one of my nipples, it looks angry lol but that also appeared last month before af so I don't like it :cry:

My DH has decided I am no mystic meg after all since I have been saying for about 6 days now af gonna start anytime 
Since we started ttc my body has given me different reasons every month to think I would get my BFP so I aint letting it trick me anymore :nope:


----------



## VallJazz

weeyin09 said:


> Hey Valljazz - welcome to the mad house lol :wacko:
> Hope your cycles settle down for you, or even better you don't have any cause you get your BFP !
> 
> Hey Weeyin! Thanks for your welcome! It sure is a madhouse in here but in a good way! :dust: to ALL!!! :)
> 
> AF is definitely here for me... The flow increased. :( Next month then!


----------



## Hopeful H

> AF is definitely here for me... The flow increased. :( Next month then!

Sorry to hear that, you sound quite positive though which is great. Welcome!

Got my HSG results ladies, all clear. Starting clomid when af shows up anytime!


----------



## weeyin09

Hey hopeful, glad everything is all clear...
What is clomid ? I have heard of it but don't know what it does or why you get it ?


----------



## Hopeful H

It makes you ovulate. Think its for ladies that don't ovulate but because I do it increases my chances of twins a bit! It must encourage more than one egg to go or something.


----------



## VallJazz

Hopeful H said:


> AF is definitely here for me... The flow increased. :( Next month then!
> 
> Sorry to hear that, you sound quite positive though which is great. Welcome!
> 
> Got my HSG results ladies, all clear. Starting clomid when af shows up anytime!Click to expand...

Well, I had my share of tearing upon seeing the BFN so from then on I've kind of learnt how to control myself a little. :) Stay positive and relaxed is they key! Well at least that's what I heard. haha. 

Anyway, here's a story from my side. I heard first hand from my colleague that she had full on AF for the first two months of her pregnancy so she didn't know she was preggers till 3rd month when "AF" didn't show up, she took a test, and went on to confirm that she was 3 months pregnant! 

So anything can happen girls! Stay positive! :dust:


----------



## Hopeful H

Btw, I've always been confused about what is actually CD1 as I spot the night before full af usually. I asked my consultant today and he said that CD1 is a full day of full flow, so even if af started in the evening then you wouldn't count CD1 until the day after. Bit of a revelation really but could make a difference smep wise maybe.


----------



## weeyin09

Ugh I have af cramps again tonight, wish the witch would just hurry up & show now so I can move on to the next cycle :shrug: Hate this part !


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies! Good Morning. i'm very tired today. i woke up very early then tried to sleep only to manage to just before the alarm went off!!! I don't know right now. i'm feeling discouraged and down. maybe it is PMS after all.... I'll buy the tests today but i'm no longer hopeful. I'm feeling like gassy pains in my side since yesterday as well. and the blue veins, i think they have always been there.


----------



## wantbb2

Ugh me too ilovepiano :( af will definitely be here soon for me! Feel bitterly disappointed this month, thinking if it doesn't work next cycle I'm going to take a break. So fed up with af arriving every month. Very tired this morning also, when I put ds out to school I'm going back to bed.. Glad I'm off work today.
Just feel very disheartened fed up and pissed at this body for not doing what bloody nature intended :cry: 

Sorry girls. Bad day today


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 said:


> Ugh me too ilovepiano :( af will definitely be here soon for me! Feel bitterly disappointed this month, thinking if it doesn't work next cycle I'm going to take a break. So fed up with af arriving every month. Very tired this morning also, when I put ds out to school I'm going back to bed.. Glad I'm off work today.
> Just feel very disheartened fed up and pissed at this body for not doing what bloody nature intended :cry:
> 
> Sorry girls. Bad day today

Oh yeah i totally understand your feelings as they mirror mine. and i can't see any more pregnant women around!! Aaarrgh!


----------



## Hopeful H

I'm sorry you're feeling down ladies. If there are no BFPs this time then we'll all be together next cycle and we'll keep each other going.


----------



## ilovepiano

I'm not sure Hopeful, i think i'll just let it go for a while. at least that's how i feel today. :(


----------



## weeyin09

:hugs: :hugs: everyone, fx for you all x
I think I might have a break if it doesn't work out next cycle too, will see how I feel but the stress does get on top of you sometimes, although I mainly feel it now cause af is due & then the closer I get to O again I start to be more optimistic so probably just the way our hormones at this point in our cycle make us feel :shrug:


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> .... then the closer I get to O again I start to be more optimistic so probably just the way our hormones at this point in our cycle make us feel :shrug:

I hope that's it! :)

even the pharmacist i went to buy from was preggo :wacko:

i bought two clearblue digital tests. spent a fortune really but don't really care at the moment. tomorrow when i open my eyes i'll :test:


----------



## weeyin09

Well spotting has started for me so onto cycle 5...


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> Well spotting has started for me so onto cycle 5...

Bummer!


----------



## weeyin09

Defo ! Not sure whether I will try this cycle or not could really use a break from the dissapointment


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> Defo ! Not sure whether I will try this cycle or not could really use a break from the dissapointment

give it time, then see how you feel about it later. i said i would also maybe take a break, but then i'd be wasting an eggy, so... not sure what i'll do myself. I'm just :cry: and sad at the moment.

i am still feeling very slight and thin cramps at the moment, i cannot decide what they are. I don't think it's gas as i went to the bathroom earlier... my bb's are still large but it's less painful than y'day. don't know what to think! i wish i did not symptom spot ever!


----------



## weeyin09

I know its so hard but i know what you mean i also feel like it would be like a wasted cycle!


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> I know its so hard but i know what you mean i also feel like it would be like a wasted cycle!

exactly. this all is nerve wrecking! :dohh: :sleep:


----------



## Hopeful H

Just went to the toilet and there is a brownish tinge there so I'm out too. 

I'd like to be able to take a break but when I was going for all my hormone tests the doc told me it look likes I have a low ovarian reserve, so I can't really.


----------



## ilovepiano

Gosh hopeful!! well we women are the most complicated species ever! and every woman has a certain number of eggs that she'll produce during her life, once they're finished it's menopaulse - ouch! So yeah, thinking about it now, maybe we shouldn't waste any of them. they already go to waste on their own lol!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies I just wanted to pop in and say i felt exactly the same as all of you, i had been trying for 9 months and before that no contraception for 2 yrs ...all BFN i was distraught every month even thought abiut the break but then i thought i'd be more stressed feeling like i had wasted a month ... Ieventually got my BFP and i have pcos, very few periods, and had losses too BUT i did it here i am pg and it will happen to you too. It just seems like it never will. 

I used clomid, SMEP, Robitssuin, teaspoon honey everyday, cut out sugar and caffene and tried morning BD. 

HUGS to you all please don't give up hope DAMN WITCH!!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks for your wise words Nimbec! i sometimes feel like everyone else will have a little bundle and i won't. and i have quite a strong maternal instinct! i can't see a baby of a friend and/or relative without holding it for a while, and i almost always manage to calm them down and they fall asleep comfortably... :( we'll see. i'm being very pessimistic today while yesterday and Sunday i was full of hope. So maybe it's hormones. I'll have an indication tomorrow morning. i'll test 1st thing in the morn - it'll be 12dpo.


----------



## wantbb2

I feel like af will arrive any moment :( 
Tested this morning, nothing! Although my sis is still adamant she can see something. She's now on her way over with 1 of her "good tests" I just didn't have the heart to tell her af will soon be here. She's been trying for 13 years and has recurrent m/c so maybe I should stop moaning. I agree about the feeling of wasting an egg, maybe I will keep trying


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful H

AF is definitely here :-(

At least we can start clomid now and know that we're doing everything we can. Fx for the rest of you ladies!


----------



## nimbec

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## weeyin09

I've just had that one spot when i wiped this morning,nothing since then. It was like discharge with a tinge of pink, oh how my body likes to mess with me!


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> I've just had that one spot when i wiped this morning,nothing since then. It was like discharge with a tinge of pink, oh how my body likes to mess with me!

Lol yeah suddenly it turns weird on you doesn't it!! arrgh! i'm more nervous and in a badder (do you say that?) mood tonight. poor hubby!


----------



## Apple111

Oh girls I'm sorry it's so hard.. I know how I felt :( N def understand the not wanting to waste an egg.. At one stage I was not on contraception for 2 years it's so frustrating ... Hugs to you all xxxx like nimbec said..try and stay hopeful, I know it's hard, I felt the same but I now have my bfp.. Don't give up girls xx I know I've said it before but I'm sure clear blue smiley faces helped me and we dtd 5 times around that period. I def kept little swimmers well plugged in for hours after :) xx


----------



## wantbb2

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

More spotting and backache af will prob show her face tonight or tomorrow 
So disappointed but onwards to the next cycle I suppose.. 
Good luck ilovepiano for testing tomorrow hun fx for you and any other ladies that are still in the running

:hugs: to you all


----------



## ilovepiano

People - 12dpo- :bfn: :shrug: i really don't know what we did wrong. anyhow i had a gut feeling yesterday and it was true. we'll see if AF makes her appearance.


----------



## Hopeful H

I'm sorry ilovepiano. It still could be early though. My friend didn't get her bfp until she was 31dpo! Hang on in there. If af hasn't shown up then think positive.

Weeyin09, anything? I usually get spotting the night before and then full af the next morning. I've had brownish cm since midday yesterday and the same this morning, but got cramps so know its on the way. Now I know its coming I wish it would hurry up so I can set my monitor and know when to start clomid.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Hopeful, 

thanks for your kind words, but the 12dpo tests have always been right till now so i'm not fretting about it anymore, at least i feel more relaxed about the whole thing now. the wait was driving me insane! AF is expected after 14dpo, so it's on Saturday. glad it'll be the weekend as usually i feel very tired and sick on the first 2 days.


----------



## weeyin09

Hey girls, dunno wats going on with me, since that one spot yesterday i had no more until this morning just now and it was like salmon pink and the tiniest bit and not watery had to wipe a couple times to even get it so looks like am just going to have to wait it out ! I am not testing cause i know the witch will just show 5 mins after !


----------



## ilovepiano

Weeyin, could it be Implantation Bleeding?


----------



## weeyin09

Hey piano, not sure i have had a strange cycle this month all round so could just be adding to the weirdness. I hae felt like af would start for over a week but now i don't feel like that, just hate the waiting. Wish it could be easier for all of us!


----------



## ilovepiano

if you have a cheapie test!! it might be it! when was Af due?


----------



## weeyin09

Im not sure actually cause i normally have about 23 day cycles and this is cd29, i am either 12 or 13 dpo so anytime i guess, going to wait it out for a couple days. I feel really queasy so thats either a good sign or the witch is actually on the way


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> Im not sure actually cause i normally have about 23 day cycles and this is cd29, i am either 12 or 13 dpo so anytime i guess, going to wait it out for a couple days. I feel really queasy so thats either a good sign or the witch is actually on the way

lol! we can never be too sure, i felt miserable y'day! but i think it was/is PMS.


----------



## Hopeful H

weeyin09 said:


> Im not sure actually cause i normally have about 23 day cycles and this is cd29, i am either 12 or 13 dpo so anytime i guess, going to wait it out for a couple days. I feel really queasy so thats either a good sign or the witch is actually on the way

So you're effectively nearly a week late?! Do a test!!!


----------



## wantbb2

Weeyin test test test!!!!


----------



## wantbb2

Hopeful, piano... Looks like we all be riding it out again next cycle! 
Fx September is our lucky month :) :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 said:


> Hopeful, piano... Looks like we all be riding it out again next cycle!
> Fx September is our lucky month :) :hugs:

yep wantbb2, you won't get rid of me so easily :haha: :winkwink: It's my birthday month next month... maybe it'll bring me some luck!


----------



## nimbec

Ladies please don't give up all hope just yet as some people don't get pos untill 18dpo and majority don't get a pos untill at least 13/14dpo even then it can be really really faint! 

((hugs)) to you all so sorry its so hard :( 

DAMN witch!!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

lol Nimbec. tks for yr kind words.


----------



## Apple111

Weeyin test hon xx
Don't give up ladies Such a frustrating time.. Hugs to u all xx


----------



## weeyin09

Hey ladies, looks like af is actually on the way properly now, have started spotting properly so I will be in the running with you guys next month...

Hopeful has af actually started for you yet ?

fx for us all for September, hard to believe we didn't get any bfp's in here this cycle :nope:


----------



## Hopeful H

> Hopeful has af actually started for you yet?

Not properly. Its weird, I usually have pink spotting in my wee the night before then full the next morning. I have it quite heavily for a couple of days then a few days of brown discharge. 

Started with brown discharge yesterday. Around midday which is weird anyway but still the same today.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful, just when we raise our hopes, our bodies decide to play a trick on us eh!


----------



## Hopeful H

The brown stuff has stopped now so got nothing at all! Don't know what to think. If you google it half of ladies got their bfp and half didn't! If I'm not it means I can't start my clomid cos I don't know what cycle day I'm on now!

Weeyin09, update?!


----------



## weeyin09

Af here for me, onto next cycle ! Hopeful what dpo are u ? Worth doing a test ?


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> The brown stuff has stopped now so got nothing at all! Don't know what to think. If you google it half of ladies got their bfp and half didn't! If I'm not it means I can't start my clomid cos I don't know what cycle day I'm on now!
> 
> Weeyin09, update?!

Could it be Implantation bleeding or was it quite a flow?


----------



## ilovepiano

Bummer :witch: weeyin! my CBFM "m" started blinking y'day. it'll blink till tomorrow for sure!


----------



## weeyin09

Hey piano yeah my m was flashing for a couple of days , so of i was 12 dpo yesterday and full flow started last night making that cd1 then means i have an 11 day lp, thats okay aint it ? Have read over 10 but sometimes they say over 12 ....


----------



## Hopeful H

There was enough to see in my underwear so I put a liner in. Wasn't really necessary but I'm funny about thinks like that. I'm 16dpo today so too late for implantation?


----------



## weeyin09

I read somewhere that it the blood can just take a while to get out so still possible i think, on bright side if u are brave enough to test should show up by now!


----------



## sunflower82

I'm 9dpo my af is due on Aug 29th I hope the witch doesn't
Show her face


----------



## Hopeful H

Its just weird that ot showed up right when af was due. It can't be good news.


----------



## wantbb2

Hey ladies, expecting cd1 to start today or tomorrow wish it would hurry up already :hissy: 

I'm getting ready to go to work, can't be bothered especially with this back ache! Roll on home time :( 

Hope you gals have a lovely day!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi wantbb2 tks! have a good day as well.


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> Hey piano yeah my m was flashing for a couple of days , so of i was 12 dpo yesterday and full flow started last night making that cd1 then means i have an 11 day lp, thats okay aint it ? Have read over 10 but sometimes they say over 12 ....

Uhmmm somewhere i read over 10 is ok, but i can't remember where lol!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> There was enough to see in my underwear so I put a liner in. Wasn't really necessary but I'm funny about thinks like that. I'm 16dpo today so too late for implantation?

:shrug: it should be too late yeah, but if that's so, what's happening? i'd leave it up another day, if no show, test. then if the test is negative speak to your doc even just to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Hopeful H

Ladies, what do you think?
Can't be right, got really bad pains


----------



## wantbb2

Omg that's a bfp hopeful!!! Congrats huni!! :happydance:


----------



## HWPG

Hopeful, that is a BFP! a good one! congrats!!!
afm, i'm cd31 - and i just had a SUPER pos opk this AM! i was thinking AF was on her way but apparently, i didnt ovulate when i thought (cd18). oh well. so we dtd last night, will tonight and tomorrow! i'm feeling excited, which hasnt happened for a while! PRAYING this is my month...please oh please oh please!


----------



## nimbec

Hopeful that is 100% BFP!!! cramps are normal in early pregnancy i still get them now CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeyin09

Omg hopeful massive congrats hun !! So happy for you !! Looks like you wont need to start clomid after all x


----------



## Hopeful H

Thanks ladies! Still can't believe it but did a digital and that was positive, said I was 1-2 weeks so looks like its official for now petrified something is going to go wrong so going to make an appointment at the docs


----------



## weeyin09

Just get your feet up & relax :thumbup: lol

So do you think you done anything different this month ?


----------



## Hopeful H

this was the first month of SMEP, soft cups and robitssun and the second month using preseed. If it works for me it'll work for anyone!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> Ladies, what do you think?
> View attachment 463717
> Can't be right, got really bad pains

OMG it looks + to me!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Apple111

Wow:) !!! Congrats hopeful xx big hugs x I'm really worried too but all we can do us take good care of ourselves .. U put feet up hon n wait for the nausea lol xx all worth it xx


----------



## ilovepiano

I am replying to my ticker saying "a home test may work today" - well thanks, that's when spotting started.... not amused!


----------



## Hopeful H

Apple111 said:


> Wow:) !!! Congrats hopeful xx big hugs x I'm really worried too but all we can do us take good care of ourselves .. U put feet up hon n wait for the nausea lol xx all worth it xx

Thanks Apple. The nausea is already here! Started last night! Did another digital and it said 2-3 weeks so looks like we concieved on my birthday!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hey hopeful, so the CBFM worked just fine for you it seems ;)


----------



## Hopeful H

Looks that way! Thanks ladies for all your support over the last month. Fx for all of us in one way or another xx


----------



## twotogo

Congrats Hopeful! :happydance::wohoo::dance:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful H said:


> Looks that way! Thanks ladies for all your support over the last month. Fx for all of us in one way or another xx

:hugs: so now i can say it... i told you about the CBFM, so next month it'll have to be me! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## wantbb2

Cd1 is finally upon us! Took your bloody time! 

Anyhow, haven't slept a wink all night it's now 6am and I've had to call in sick to work.. Been feeling sick and sore stomach pains. My first sick day. Now I'm off to sleep. Happy Saturday girls :)


----------



## Pipinha

Congrats hopefull :)


----------



## nimbec

Wantbb2 thats so miserable i totally understand how you feel af made me so poorly that i was rolling around in agony stuck on the loo being sick at the same time :( ((((((((((hugs))))))))))) i hope she passses soon for you and you get that bfp next cycle!!!!!! 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## wantbb2

Thanks nimbec for your kind words :hugs: hope she's on her way soon too :) 
Still knackered only had 3 hours sleep yaaaaaaawwwn! 
Off to get dinner started spaghetti bol tonight xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies, just being lazy today. flow is starting to decrease, at last!


----------



## wantbb2

Hi girls, feeling yukky still today horrible feeling in my stomach.

I don't know what's going on with my oh right now... We just seem to be getting on each others nerves right now and I'm totally sick of his attitude. I think the best decision would be to stop ttc right now :cry: 
We've been through bad patches before and it just gets really ugly. This time though, I just don't have the strength for it. I just simply can't handle the arguing and nasty sniping anymore. I don't want to bring a child into this. It's not fair. For now I don't even know the future of my relationship, he's just being so incredibly selfish and vile right now. :cry: 
I'm tired. That is all. I must go now.


----------



## ilovepiano

Wantbb2 can it be stress getting the best of you? I hope it ll settle soon!


----------



## wantbb2

hey piano, i dont know whats going on... oh is now at a friends, i told him to stay away :cry: i just cant handle his 'i dont care about anything' attitude! he's gona have to pull something spectacular out of the bag if he wants me back.. i just dont want to be near him right now his selfishness is just untolerable to me right now. 
he wont talk to me about anything, just constantly brushes everything under the carpet and as far as ttc is concerned, i almost died the last time i was pregnant i think this is a pretty big deal where as his attitude is 'i dont want to talk about anything until theres an actual baby first!' :cry: 
he is so frustrating and unbelievably selfish and unfair! :hissy: i just cant get it through to him that i NEED to talk about things...

so sorry for the vent but i cant burden all this on to my family, no one knows about us ttc or anything.. the fact is i just dont want to tell them anything anyway..

My OH has crushed me, and everything i wanted all in 1 go. I think i might actually hate him right now...


----------



## Hopeful H

Wantbb2, I'm sorry, you sound like you're having such a hard time. Sometimes my oh doesn't listen to the point where if I could legally kill him I would. Idont think a man could ever even try to understand how a woman is feeling when ttc, maybe he feels helpless. For us, the best thing to do to is just have a bit of space from each other to calm down. Its such a stressful time anyway, I can imagine you feel totally rubbish. And if I knew where you lived I would bring you a massive cake. Or a gin.


----------



## ilovepiano

Wantbb2 could he be scared about difficult pregnancies and therefore is withdrawing into himself? i'm not defending him, obivously you need to talk, but maybe it's his defence mechanism working in the wrong way? always keep in mind that men are wired differently than us women. I'm just trying to see things from a different (maybe better) perspective. Doesn't he want to talk at all? if you need PM me. i am no expert but i'll do my best to help.


----------



## Apple111

Hi wantbb2, really sorry ur feeling like this. I got so stressed with the whole ttc thing.. My oh was a pain and just didn't understand why I was so upset. The last thing u need right now is someone being insensitive. I hope things sort themselves out soon for you hon.hugs xx


----------



## wantbb2

Hey ladies, thank you :hugs: 

Still haven't spoke to oh, don't know where he is or what he's doing. He's made no effort to contact me whatsoever. I think this is it. 

I can no longer put up with any of this. I'm done here. :cry: 

Thank you ladies for your kind words and support, I really do wish every1 of you all the baby dust in the world, and for those of you who are already pregnant, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hug: to you all xxxxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

wantbb2 so you won't hang around here any more? :cry: this is all so sad :(


----------



## nimbec

Wantbb2 i'm so so sorry you are going through this, men can be so very cruel!!!!!!! Please feel free to stay around and talk to us if you'd like too - i'll happily be here for you whether ttc or not hun xx


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Wantbb2 i'm so so sorry you are going through this, men can be so very cruel!!!!!!! Please feel free to stay around and talk to us if you'd like too - i'll happily be here for you whether ttc or not hun xx

me too. after all we all shared difficult instances together already!


----------



## Apple111

So sorry Hon things are like this for u we r always here as the girls said xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies hope u are well.. I'm just writing to say that I've decided to have a little break from this site just for a few weeks.. Reasons being that although it's a fab site for every 10 threads you read of positive news there's always one that freaks u out..I read about a lady finding out at scan at 13 weeks that she lost her lo at 8 weeks after seeing a heartbeat at 7 like I did n I've been worried sick since.. I know these things happen and thats why this forum is so good for support but i became preoccupied with the worry and I was doing ok..To be honest I'm really trying to stay positive about our little bean but after mc in march im just struggling which I know is natural but i just dont want to get stressed. Im 9 weeks now and going to see midwife on 7thsept. She will book my scan then..I just want to get these three weeks out of the way and try and stay as 
positive as I can. I started this thread and I'm honestly not bailing and I think u all brill n I will be back..I just need to relax as much as I can.. I hope u understand..thank U all
I will hopefully be uploading pictures for u of my little bean in 3 weeks from my 12 week scan xx

Baby dust n sticky beans dust to u all xx

Apple xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Apple, i truly understand your feelings. however maybe you can stay on this thread and quit all others ;) we here only talk about TTC so no scary news about lost little beans!. Anyway you decide what's best for you, i don't blame you at all! :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Hi apple I totally understand good luck and see you soon!


----------



## weeyin09

Hey Apple, good luck & we will see you when you come back :hugs:

How is everyone else doing ?
My cbfm hasn't asked me to poas yet this cycle but I can tell O is getting close so just gonna keep b'ding just incase, I O'd late last cycle so looks like it's getting back to normal this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin i'm Cd6, 1st day of POAS today.


----------



## weeyin09

ilovepiano said:


> weeyin i'm Cd6, 1st day of POAS today.

Ah mine didn't want a stick today & I am cd 7 - actually cd8 but 7 for cbfm cause the book said if AF starts after your testing window to press M button next day & leave as cd1 as that's how it works.
Have seen some people say it hasn't asked them to poas until cd9 on second cycle


----------



## weeyin09

On another note i dont think it will happen for us for the next few months anyway, dh had an op under general anasthetic (sp?) and i read that it reduces his sperm count to zero so would be about 3 months before he has mature sperm again so we are just using the time to practice lol


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> weeyin i'm Cd6, 1st day of POAS today.
> 
> Ah mine didn't want a stick today & I am cd 7 - actually cd8 but 7 for cbfm cause the book said if AF starts after your testing window to press M button next day & leave as cd1 as that's how it works.
> Have seen some people say it hasn't asked them to poas until cd9 on second cycleClick to expand...

at least you save up on sticks that way :winkwink: i hope i won't forget to poas tomorrow as well.


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> On another note i dont think it will happen for us for the next few months anyway, dh had an op under general anasthetic (sp?) and i read that it reduces his sperm count to zero so would be about 3 months before he has mature sperm again so we are just using the time to practice lol

practice is good! :) just share some technique with us too later :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## weeyin09

Finally got to poas this morning & went straight to high, knew it was getting close ! :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

got another high today. it seems i'm going to get more high's this month than last month or my cbfm is getting used to my cycles.


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi ladies, just checking in with you all to see how you're getting on. Got my fx for you, hopefully you'll have some good news this month.

I'm being sent for an early scan at 6 weeks on Tuesday as been having some pains. So scared but hopefully they will find a heartbeat, although it's probably too early. Not stopped testing since we found out and now the lines are getting lighter. I've not found anything with a positive outcome on that one so really keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck Hopeful!! really good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Good luck hopeful !!! Have u been still testing with fmu? Don't forget urine dilution can affect tests.... Try the clear blue digi they say 1-2 2-3 3+ so you would know for sure if hcg was dropping. I really hope you are ok!!!!!


----------



## weeyin09

:hugs: hopeful, hope everything is okay, fx for you :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful H

nimbec said:


> Good luck hopeful !!! Have u been still testing with fmu? Don't forget urine dilution can affect tests.... Try the clear blue digi they say 1-2 2-3 3+ so you would know for sure if hcg was dropping. I really hope you are ok!!!!!

Hi nimbec. I've used about 5 cbdigitals over the past week, the 1st said 1-2 and the rest have said 2-3. I did one yesterday at 5+4 and that said 2-3 even though it should have said 3+. I did my last normal test this morning and the line is barely there, a lot lighterthan even yesterday's. I'm not hold out much hope.


----------



## Hopeful H

So it turns out that I've been reading the normal tests wrong! I have been doing the Answer ones and I always thought that control line was the one closest to the pee stick. Turns out that the line nearest the pee stick is the pregnant one so mine have just been getting stronger and taking the dye from the control line. I'm such an idiot.


----------



## nimbec

Lol hopeful thats great news!!!! Don't worry about the 3+ it will happen soon!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol Hopeful, don't worry!! ;) try to get out of the addiction to POAS, relax and let nature take its course!! :) 

Glad to hear you and yr little one are ok :)


----------



## weeyin09

Hey ladies hows everyone doing ?
I am a bit concerned all afternoon i have had a kinda fluttery feeling in my uterus area and now it feels like a stitch aswell and just 5 mins ago its now gone kinda numb and tingly feeling a bit like pins and needles. I am only 4dpo so cant be anything good :-(


----------



## ilovepiano

Weeyin, can it be gas or bowel movement?


----------



## nimbec

Weein sounds like gass to me I had that around that time!!


----------



## weeyin09

Could be !! Feels weird gas is only thing i can think of though since its too early for it to be pregnancy related. It was the numb feeling that had me worried but didnt last long thankfully !


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies hope u r all well. Thought I'd just check in. Sorry needed a bit of time off n prob still will for a bit just thought if update.. We managed to hear heartbeat on dopler last week .. I was 9+ 3 when we first heard it. We counted it at 172bpm .. I have been listening to it twice a day since.. It just makes all the hassles of the day go away. It's really weird. I'll only be 11 weeks on Tuesday but I'm sure I can feel the odd flutter and I noticed when I felt it other day I lost heartbeat on monitor and then found it again then it did it again. Who knows:) 

I had my booking in appointment today .. Midwife a bit odd.. Bit giddy.. She said it was coffee.. I wasn't too sure.. Lol at least she was only a stand in.. I'll be having my scan in 2 weeks so I'll update u then.. Good luck to everyone this cycle xxn hope preggy ladies are feeling ok n not 2 sick n tired..my bp was85/50 today.. Now I'm a nurse m I know that's low.. Just wondered if anyone else was so low??

Take care apple xx


----------



## ilovepiano

that's great apple!! and i have a friend that can feel her baby since quite early, the professionals (don't know if midwife or doc) told her that it is so because she has very healthy babies! i don't know if it's true but i hope it is in your case :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Hi apple and everyone! Hope your all ok! I have a Doppler too yay I love saying hi to bubs!! 

Hope all you ttc girls are doing ok it's a horrid journey but it's so nice to have lots of support ((((hugs))))


----------



## weeyin09

awww can't wait til I have a little heartbeat I can hear :thumbup:
Glad you ladies are all doing good :hugs:

I am having quite an easy cycle this month, since I don't have any symptoms this month yeeha lol I think it's because I had counted myself out before we began because of the general anesthetic, only thing I can really say is the weird twitching etc & today I have like a stitch but it's kinda to my side so prob nothing related either 

ah well next cycle will be here soon enough :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Hope all you ttc girls are doing ok it's a horrid journey but it's so nice to have lots of support ((((hugs))))

Definitely!


----------



## weeyin09

Hey girls just popping in to see how you all are ? :flower:
Bit sad that this thread has gone so quiet now :nope:

Af is due today, nothing yet, no spotting yet either, feels like she is close though, fx she stays away !


----------



## nimbec

Oooooooh weeyin i have my fingers crossed for you!!!!! please let us know xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls.. Hope ur doing ok..good luck this month weeiin ...stay away af...

Nimbec.. Have u got your scan date yet.. Should get my date on Monday .. I've asked for week after ..fx everything is ok .. I do check HB every day which is reassuring.. Really want to see our beany now..

Hope everyone else I doing ok xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies, i'm the same old me, just grumpier lol! i think it's pms again. no strange symptoms whatsoever. just normal. i have a feeling i'm out but it's too early to say.


----------



## weeyin09

Hey girls the witch got me so onto cycle 6..


----------



## nimbec

Nooooooooo what a bitch!!!!!!!!! So sorry!!! 

Hi apple my scan is the 24th Yey!!! And 26th as we have to pay for a separate NT test! Let me know when you find out your date!


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi everyone! Hope you're all ok and keeping going. Sorry to hear af came weeyin, don't give up. My oh had a general in March, had no idea it had an effect x


----------



## ilovepiano

11dpo, tested today, i know it's early :BFN: we're so going for tests!! at least i won't ruin by birthday tomorrow, that's why i did it today. i've been a sobbing b*tch.


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls.. Sorry weein ... Frustrating !!! Fx next cycle .. Don't give u x

Good luck this month lovepiano :) fx

Hopeful.. Hope ur feeling ok xx

Nimbec.. I've asked for scan between 22/26th.. I'm going to ring tomorrow n find out.. I'll keep u up to date x

Well ladies I've had a bit of a crazy hormonal weekend.. I popped to shops, to get bits for little boys birthday n we couldnt park so oh waited in car for me.. When I came out I couldn't find him .. After walking round block 3 times, realising i didn't have phone or keys I had a right old panic n was an 
emotional wreck..god knows why .. Lol.. There was obviously a good explanation but I somehow wasnt able to think like that..i thought he had drove off somewhere..he then pulled up at side of me.. Wondering what the heck was wrong with me..:) I had a right strop..after he gave me big hug and explained police had moved him on I calmed down ... He said as if I'd leave u pregnant with no phone or keys ... But at the time i have no idea where my head was :) 

I've been up and down all week:) I hope this settles a bit.. I'm normally ded chilled lol.. Poor man.. Good job he is fab and understanding xx:)


----------



## weeyin09

Well this will be our 6th cycle and only started trying in may so really not that long but i am getting stressed and convinced something is wrong so we have decided to take a more relaxed approach, going to stop using my cbfm and we are just going to make sure to bd plenty so we dont miss it, probably not going to come on here much either as i love it but sometimes it doesnt always help. We are going to try this way until xmas so will see how goes !!


----------



## Apple111

I understand what u mean weeyin , I just pop on now to update and say hi...good luck ,hope I get ur sticky bean soon xx


----------



## Apple111

Nimbec.. I got my scan date for 26th on afternoon.. Good luck with urs...

My friend had her rainbow this morning at8.30.. Little girl 8lb 9 after 2 angels.. Xx


----------



## nimbec

Weeyin if you can try and relax I know it's easier said and done we where about to do Ivf when I got my bfp we where trying for a long time and it was soooooo hard do I do understand. Sometimes the forums make things worse!! Too much obsessing but they are great for support! 

Yey apple!! Good luck for yours too - we are nearly at the 12 week mark :) so near but yet so far LOL!! 

Congrats to your friend how amazing!!


----------



## ilovepiano

I think AF is around the corner, i am spotting very light brown tonight.


----------



## nimbec

Noooo I love piano fx it's not!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Noooo I love piano fx it's not!!!!

It is like darker than usual discharge but nothing else! i thought AF would start but it isn't. maybe it's preparing its way though. I'll know for sure tomorrow or Thu.


----------



## nimbec

I really hope it's implantation spotting for you hun - do you plan to test at all or just wait it out for a few days?


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> I really hope it's implantation spotting for you hun - do you plan to test at all or just wait it out for a few days?

Hi Nimbec, oh how i wish your words were true!! can you do some magic ;)

i'm not v hopeful cause i had a bfn at 11dpo. However at the same time i've never had this before. but i can feel pain to my left side, it's either bowels, or else AF is round the corner digging up its way!


----------



## nimbec

Well I can honestly say bfp pains are exactly the same as af pains!! Also it's common to have bfn at 11dpo!! Don't loose hope in trying to work some magic for you!!! ((((hugs)))) I really hope the wicked witch stays away and she is not playing cruel tricks!!


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Well I can honestly say bfp pains are exactly the same as af pains!! Also it's common to have bfn at 11dpo!! Don't loose hope in trying to work some magic for you!!! ((((hugs)))) I really hope the wicked witch stays away and she is not playing cruel tricks!!

I hope so too!!! :) 14dpo and achey lol!


----------



## ilovepiano

Update:- i went to the bathroom about 30 minutes ago, the spot i found was fresh, darker in colour than before and it looks like cm with blood, so i think it is AF, and it is painful again!!!


----------



## nimbec

Ilovepiano I really hope it wasn't .... Did the wicked witch get you? I really hope not (((((hugs)))))) incase!! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Ilovepiano I really hope it wasn't .... Did the wicked witch get you? I really hope not (((((hugs)))))) incase!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Oh yes it did, punctual, and clockwork. :wacko:


----------



## nimbec

Oh NO what a BITCH!!!!!! so sorry (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Oh NO what a BITCH!!!!!! so sorry (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))

don't worry it was a blow but at least it's only lasting a day, no more. it means i;m getting used to it. maybe i should settle down to the idea that i will never have kids of my own. this way it would be less painful. however, misery apart, i sms'd my doc asking for an appt either later on the coming week or the week after, so that i'll be off the period. hopefully he'll find out what's wrong and give us referral for a fertility check-up.


----------



## nimbec

How long have u been trying Hun? Are you 100% ovulating? Damn witch!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> How long have u been trying Hun? Are you 100% ovulating? Damn witch!!!

well not that long, about 4months now, 2 of them with the CBFM and i'm sure i'm ovulating as even the CBFM confirmed it. I don't know why it's not happening when we dtd on the right days and all!


----------



## nimbec

Awww Hun it took me a year :( it maybe worth asking your gp to take your progesterone level 7days after ov just to confirm u are actually releasing an egg. Are you charting as a temp shift would also confirm o?


----------



## ilovepiano

No not charting yet.


----------



## nimbec

It would be worth it hun I know it's a royal pain in the arse but it can tell you or your gp lots about your cycle as in how long they are if/when u 0, how long your lp is etc have a look at fertility friend it's free and an amazing app xx


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> It would be worth it hun I know it's a royal pain in the arse but it can tell you or your gp lots about your cycle as in how long they are if/when u 0, how long your lp is etc have a look at fertility friend it's free and an amazing app xx

Yes i know, but i hate it! however, one can still know how long the cycles are, when u O (with CBFM) and i already know that my Lp is 13 or 14 days long. However, i might start temping once i get a new battery in the thermometer lol!


----------



## nimbec

Sounds like a plan! I don't know much about cbfm but is it not just more sophisticated than opk's ue monitors amount of LH surge hormone in body? You can surge without actually releasing an egg - feel free to ignore me! I read and learnt a lot when I wa trying as it took soooooo long! Best if luck hun xx


----------



## ilovepiano

nimbec said:


> Sounds like a plan! I don't know much about cbfm but is it not just more sophisticated than opk's ue monitors amount of LH surge hormone in body? You can surge without actually releasing an egg - feel free to ignore me! I read and learnt a lot when I wa trying as it took soooooo long! Best if luck hun xx

boh! it can be so, but i think i'm quite regular as once when i had a visit to the gynae we saw the eggy in the ultrasound, but everything's possible! our bodies are so complex!


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls how we all doing xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Apple, 

how are you doing? i'm still counting but not hoping so much anymore! i think i may have become immune to the TWW! lol!


----------



## Apple111

I'm doing ok , 15 weeks now n still nervous.. I hope things happen for you soon x


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Apple, keep us posted, glad you're doing well, but try to relax a little for your own sake! ;)


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, been a while, hope ur all doing ok. I had 20 week scan last week n all doing well xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Glad to hear that apple!! :)


----------



## twotogo

Hi Apple! Glad you are doing well. :flower:

I know it's been a while since I've been on this thread...
We are still ttc, but have had a bit of a hiccup. I have a possibility of breast cancer and am going on Wednesday to have a procedure done that should give more insight as to what is going on. 

I can't believe how much time has gone by since this thread was first started, and that you are 21 weeks along. I am very happy for you. :hug:


----------



## ilovepiano

Twotogo, you got some scary news didn't you?! i hope it's not what they're thinking and that you'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## twotogo

I hope it isn't either. I will update whenever I find out anything.


----------



## ilovepiano

Yes please, good luck!


----------



## Apple111

Hi twotogo thank for ur comment, and I really hope thongs are ok for u , I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for u cx hugs 
Apple x


----------



## weeyin09

Hi Ladies, been a while !! Hope you are all well....

Journey continues for us here still trying just been much more relaxed last few months..

atm I am 4 days late but haven't tested as I didn't use my cbfm so can't be certain I didn't O late, only going on the fact that I always O at the same time...
I do have some little symptoms but nothing majorly obvious, and I feel like the witch could arrive anytime as I have cramps & that feeling like it has started, only difference is that maybe feels even more like it's started than normal if that makes sense lol


----------



## ilovepiano

weeyin09 said:


> Hi Ladies, been a while !! Hope you are all well....
> 
> Journey continues for us here still trying just been much more relaxed last few months..
> 
> atm I am 4 days late but haven't tested as I didn't use my cbfm so can't be certain I didn't O late, only going on the fact that I always O at the same time...
> I do have some little symptoms but nothing majorly obvious, and I feel like the witch could arrive anytime as I have cramps & that feeling like it has started, only difference is that maybe feels even more like it's started than normal if that makes sense lol

Hi Weeyin, good luck!!!!!!!! Fx!


----------



## Hopeful H

weeyin09 said:


> Hi Ladies, been a while !! Hope you are all well....
> 
> Journey continues for us here still trying just been much more relaxed last few months..
> 
> atm I am 4 days late but haven't tested as I didn't use my cbfm so can't be certain I didn't O late, only going on the fact that I always O at the same time...
> I do have some little symptoms but nothing majorly obvious, and I feel like the witch could arrive anytime as I have cramps & that feeling like it has started, only difference is that maybe feels even more like it's started than normal if that makes sense lol

4 days late and no test?! Good willpower! I didn't really have any symptoms either and AF came for me, just not at full power! And here I am, so you never know.

So we found out last week at a private scan that we're having a little boy


----------



## weeyin09

I know, I am convinced if I go and buy tests on the way home tonight that the witch would be there by the time I got home :wacko:
I am trying to wait until Sunday !!

Aww Congrats you must be so excited !!


----------



## ilovepiano

Congrats Hopeful!


----------



## twotogo

Just wanted to update, Had the test ran yesterday, and the doctor said he didn't see anything to be concerned about. :happydance::happydance: Thanking God for that! So, I feel safe in going back to ttc. :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

Wooo Hooo!! Twotogo good news!! pity you had to go through the fright!!


----------



## twotogo

I was not really frightened. A bit concerned, but I had a peace about it. I know that whatever comes, God will see me through. :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

twotogo said:


> I was not really frightened. A bit concerned, but I had a peace about it. I know that whatever comes, God will see me through. :thumbup:

I wish i had your attitude and faith, i would have had a heart attach before knowing the result lol! :) :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi ladies,

I'm back here ttc #2 and I wondered if any of you were still around. It's a long shot but it would be great to reconnect!

Hx


----------



## Apple111

Hi there!
lol I just posted on here today first time in over a year ha x

Apple x


----------



## Hopeful H

Apple, it&#8217;s great to hear from you! How amazing that we&#8217;re both here at the same time again! You must have fallen pregnant with Tom whilst we were both here last time. My little boy, Alfie, was born on 11th May 2013 so there isn&#8217;t much between them. 

Have you decided to try for a 4th?x


----------



## Apple111

I'm just undecided at the moment, I'm starting to think my clock is starting to tick ha.. My older boys are doing their own thing and I'm just thinking that it might be nice to have a sibling closer to Toms age.. I came iom for a bit of a vent really lol.. Nice to see a familiar name. Hope ur lo is doing ok x toms just had an op that was bit stressful but doing ok now x


----------



## Hopeful H

Is it a big there a big gap between Tom and the other two? 

I can't imagine how stressful it must be having to see your child go through something like that. I hope he's ok. 

Alfie is a handful to say the least! I suffered with really bad PND when he was born so I tend to let him do what he likes out of guilt I think. I'm quite tough on bad behaviour in lots of ways but if he refuses to eat his breakfast until he's had a milk lolly, he can have a milk lolly. Anything to get to work on time! His latest things is refusing to sleep in his own room or alone. It's driving me nuts! X


----------



## Apple111

Ha ...I've done my maths and if I did decide to try again, if I got bfp around jan this would mean I would have time off with Tom before he starts school x


----------



## Apple111

Lol .. I know what u mean toms a really difficult eater, and he always ends up back with us by morning. I'd put a stop to that if I had another ha .. My other two are teenagers and don't I know it ha x


----------



## Apple111

I also had pnd quite bad after my second so totally understand the guilt thing, it gets better with time x


----------



## Hopeful H

You've definitely been thinking hard about #4 then! Are you wanting a little girl next time around? 

I can't imagine having teenagers! I always wanted a baby, I never thought about having actual children! As it turns out, the older he gets the more I enjoy him. X


----------



## Apple111

It would be nice to have a girl but they are all so precious aren't they, Tom is a little bundle of joy. We will see, I found that after last birth it took me ages to recover and its a bit of a blur but I've know they had to press an alarm and loads of people rushed in. I have arranged a meeting with birth after thoughts so they can go through toms birth with me. I don't want any risks. 
Teenagers are trouble at times but it's really nice to see them grow into young men, my eldest is an apprentice and is fitting me a new kitchen as we speak, he couldnt find his sock draw last year&#55357;&#56836;!! They change so fast. Has a girlfriend !! That's weird ha..He is like a friend now which is nice.
Are you trying for #2 at the moment :)


----------



## Hopeful H

My husband would like a little girl but now I have a little boy, I think I&#8217;d like another one. 

They had to use ventouse when Alfie was born as he had the cord around his neck so I had a pretty awful episiotomy. I couldn&#8217;t walk for two weeks and I think that definitely contributed to my PND. Apparently an episiotomy is considered a major procedure so they might consider a C-section. I know the recovery time is a lot longer and I wouldn&#8217;t be able to drive or pick either child up etc. but I can&#8217;t face the thought of going through that again.

I can&#8217;t imagine Alfie as a teenager! I can&#8217;t imagine myself as a mother of a teenager! I&#8217;ll have to try and encourage him to be a plumber or an electrician then, at least he&#8217;ll be able to do things for me then!

Yep, #2. It took a while to convince Tom (my husband is also called Tom!) to try for another after my PND and I didn&#8217;t want to the gap to be too big.


----------



## Apple111

I hope it all goes well for u and u get ur bfp when u want it. I had pnd with 2nd but was totally fine with my last baby. Tom had cord around his neck apparently and wasn't breathing :( it's just a worry. I was so physically exhausted after. I'm prob in better shape now though than I was then :)


----------



## Hopeful H

I can't imagine ever getting a BFP again. It seems so out of reach. I will never understand how people get pregnant by accident! Alfie told his childminder yesterday that I was pregnant and he was going to be having a sister! Apparently Tom used to do that to my mother-in-law before she fell pregnant with his brother....


----------

